# Sticky  FEEDBACK FOR THE BIKE SECTION ONLY



## schwinn1966

I have bought and sold a few item from LIL members and it has been a good experience. SO post your feedback. :biggrin:


*OZZYLOWRIDER : CAN'T BE TRUSTED BEWARE!*

Still TRUE !!!
BEWARE!!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

10/23/09
JustCruisin
Good Buyer! Paid Immediately! 
Thanks!


7/3/09
skinnischwinn : Good Buyer! Enjoy your parts!
:biggrin: 

MR. 559 : Always a pleasure!
:biggrin: 




6/11/09
ripsta85 : Great Seller! Great to Deal With! Received Item FAST!

Thanks Again!
 





3/10/09
*Steve9663* : Always A Pleasure!

*Mr Minnesota *: Good Buyer PAYS FAST!

*sick six *: Good Buyer Enjoy the grips!

Thanks Guys!
:biggrin: 



3/4/09
Artistics.TX : Good Buyer! :biggrin: 

1/29/09
Mr Minnesota : Good Buyer! Paid Immediately after making the deal!
:thumbsup:

1/16/09
MTX686 : GOOD BUYER! 

1/5/09
Mr. Monte Carlo : Good Buyer!

4/29/08
bad news : Good Buyer!

4/15/08
FunkytownRoller : Good Buyer! 

4/11/08
the poor boys : Good Buyer!

3/26/08
Str8crazy80 : Another smooth transaction! THanks Bro!

3/25/08
DSweet LuX : Good Buyer! Enjoy the Bat Holder! I'm gonna miss it :uh: :biggrin: 


3/18/08
Raguness : Good Buyer!

3/13/08
TonyO: Good Buyer!

3/7/08
76'_SCHWINN: Good Buyer!

5/8/07
AMB1800: Great Buyer Paid Immediately!

4/26/07
rhr26: Great Seller! Even shipped me the items FedEx Overnight for no additional fee! Thanks Bro!

Juangotti : Good Buyer! Paid Fast!

19stratus97 : Good Buyer! Paid immediately!

Socios B.C. Prez : Good Buyer / Seller

Sickcycles: Good Seller

Dtwist: Good Seller & Fabricator

4/12/2007
Madrox64: Good Seller! Shipped my stuff right away got it in a couple of days! 
Thanx! :thumbsup:

11/10/07 Texas_Bowties GREAT BUYER


----------



## schwinn1966

78 Monte 4 Life : Good Buyer! Paid Fast!

Bone Collector: Good Seller & Great Prices!

Cali : Good Seller!

Dream Angel 2 : Good Buyer!

ripsta85 : Good Buyer! Paid when he said he would! THanks!

TonyO : Good Seller & Buyer!

Slo : Good Buyer! 4/1/07 Paid Quickly...Thanks!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 6 2007, 02:44 PM~6919551
> *Juangotti : Good Buyer! Paid Fast!
> *


SAME TO YOU SCHWINN1966

AND SHADOW OR ROMANS b.c.
:thumbsup: 

thats it from the bike section
Socios I shipped the m.o. and frame today :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

REC: is realy honest and fast shipper.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

ROUNDTABLE-REAL FAST DELIVERY GOOD PEPPERONI NICE SALAD BAR.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 6 2007, 04:08 PM~6920038
> *ROUNDTABLE-REAL FAST DELIVERY GOOD PEPPERONI NICE SALAD BAR.
> *


sounds good


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 6 2007, 01:08 PM~6920038
> *ROUNDTABLE-REAL FAST DELIVERY GOOD PEPPERONI NICE SALAD BAR.
> *


Word?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jan 6 2007, 01:08 PM~6920038
> *ROUNDTABLE-REAL FAST DELIVERY GOOD PEPPERONI NICE SALAD BAR.
> *


what kinda gangster eats salad?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I have done business with the following people. All have been good transactions.

Lil low youngster
eric ramos
76'_SCHWINN
bad news
schwinn1966
wimone

I cant hink of who else...


----------



## sic713

i havent bought anything.. but peeps bought shit from me


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

i've sold stuff to a few people on here and only haven't been paid once . I've also bought stuff and everything went smoothly, i still owe REC some money but thats being taken care of 

PEOPLE I'VE DEALT WITH:
REC
BONE COLLECTOR
D-TWIST
CUTTY
WIM 
RRWAYNE
DSWEET BIKE
RAUL


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Oh yeah, I forgot about Bone Collector and DLK.


----------



## eric ramos

my list of ppl i have delt with 
socios bc prez
wim
dlk
bone collector
rec kinda 
bad news
sic713
sergio187
gizmo
rrwayne
roc
i cant think of others


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 6 2007, 03:38 PM~6920435
> *what kinda gangster eats salad?
> *


PEOPLE WHO BOX GOTTA STAY IN SHAPE!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2007, 03:35 PM~6920428
> *Word?
> *


REAL TALK.


----------



## SHADOW714

I've done business with people on here all went well heres my list all great a+


Art
low83cutty
socios b.c. prez
Juangotti
78 Monte 4 Life 
BONE COLLECTOR
roc
casper805 
dopey 
dlk
tonyO
206ryder

i think thats all


----------



## Playboy206

ive only bought off shadow and DLK and both were great sellers! uffin:


----------



## SHADOW714

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Jan 6 2007, 07:14 PM~6921640
> *ive only bought off shadow and DLK and both were great sellers! uffin:
> *



ohh yeaa :biggrin: i forgot maybe it was the name change homie but yea ur on the list to


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by SHADOW714_@Jan 6 2007, 06:15 PM~6921660
> *ohh yeaa  :biggrin:  i forgot maybe it was the name change homie but yea ur on the list to
> *


  it probly was the name change


----------



## sergio187

some people i did business with all good

Eric Ramos
sezzer
tonofspokes
low83cutty
DLK


----------



## excalibur

well, Ive only delt with DLK so far, and he is honest to his word. good prices and quick shipping.


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 6 2007, 07:11 PM~6921121
> *i've sold stuff to a few people on here and only haven't been paid once . I've also bought stuff and everything went smoothly, i still owe REC some money but thats being taken care of
> 
> PEOPLE I'VE DEALT WITH:
> REC
> BONE COLLECTOR
> D-TWIST
> CUTTY
> WIM
> RRWAYNE
> DSWEET BIKE
> RAUL
> *



what a liar!! didn't you buy the chrome twisted fender braces from me? :biggrin:


----------



## Sickcycles

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 6 2007, 12:44 PM~6919551
> *Juangotti : Good Buyer! Paid Fast!
> 
> 19stratus97 : Good Buyer! Paid immediately!
> 
> Socios B.C. Prez : Good Buyer / Seller
> 
> Sickcycles: Good Seller
> 
> Dtwist: Good Seller & Fabricator
> *


Thanks Bro, Same to you


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 7 2007, 12:26 PM~6925886
> *what a liar!!  didn't you buy the chrome twisted fender braces from me? :biggrin:
> *


OH YES I DID BUY THOSE FROM YOU :biggrin: SORRY


----------



## GrimReaper

i delt wit BONE COLLECTORS N LOWRIDERWIZ N THE REBIRTH ALL GUD PEOPLE


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 7 2007, 09:42 PM~6928961
> *OH YES I DID BUY THOSE FROM YOU :biggrin: SORRY
> *


and you were a bad payer, hahaha


naw, the fastest paypal payment i ever got :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

the Bone Collector: Good seller, great prices on custom and non custom parts

Lil Deville: Good prices, takes a while but he'll come through

BOLO: Do not do biz with him, he took my money and never made my frame :thumbsdown:

TONIO: Good seller

Shadow: Good buyer and seller

Advancedchrome: They delivered :thumbsup: 2 weeks my parts were done with high quality

NaturalHighII: Great price and quality but takes a while to get your stuff back

1966Schwinn: Good builder and seller

SociosBCPrez: Good seller


----------



## GrimReaper

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 8 2007, 12:04 AM~6929212
> *i delt wit BONE COLLECTORS N LOWRIDERWIZ N THE REBIRTH ALL GUD PEOPLE
> *


ALSO TONY O 
TNT


----------



## 817Lowrider

schwinn1966 Got my seat yesterday man! :thumbsup: as described


----------



## 19stratus97

I bought a couple of seats from schwinn 1966 and he shipped my stuff same day! We talked on the phone too and hes a real cool cat.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2007, 01:19 PM~6932589
> *the Bone Collector:  Good seller, great prices on custom and non custom parts
> 
> Lil Deville:  Good prices, takes a while but he'll come through
> 
> BOLO:  Do not do biz with him, he took my money and never made my frame :thumbsdown:
> 
> TONIO:  Good seller
> 
> Shadow:  Good buyer and seller
> 
> Advancedchrome:  They delivered :thumbsup:  2 weeks my parts were done with high quality
> 
> NaturalHighII:  Great price and quality but takes a while to get your stuff back
> 
> 1966Schwinn: Good builder and seller
> 
> SociosBCPrez:  Good seller
> *


what about your glasses?


----------



## schwinn1966

Dtwist: good buyer...paid quick on paypal. (item shipped)
Socios: Good buyer & friend (paid quick with paypal)

Framelayer: Good buyer! Paid when he said he would. THanks! 2/7/07


----------



## marya

drop'em good seller,let me know what was going on every step,shipped quick and packaged very well


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 3 2007, 02:22 AM~7162910
> *Dtwist: good buyer...paid quick on paypal. (item shipped)
> Socios: Good buyer & friend (paid quick with paypal)
> *


Thank you can't wait to get it! :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy

DONE BUSSINESS WITH

lowriderwiz

D_LUXURIOUS


fast ship excellent price honest


----------



## 817Lowrider

TTT


----------



## schwinn1966

BigRich: Good Buyer! Paid Immediately! THanks!

TonyO: Another Good Transaction! THanks Bro!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 23 2007, 02:18 AM~7056174
> *what about your glasses?
> *



Damn I didnt know I left ya out

Dtwist: Good Seller :thumbsup:

tonofspokes: Good Seller


----------



## noe_from_texas

tonyo = rip off 































just messing with you :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2007, 08:21 PM~7675061
> *tonyo = rip off
> just messing with you :biggrin:
> *



I haven't even sold you chit yet 



:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by marya_@Feb 3 2007, 06:36 AM~7163757
> *drop'em good seller,let me know what was going on every step,shipped quick and packaged very well
> *


Thanks for the feed back.

Poeple I deal with:

SIC 713 CUSTOMS
REC 
MIKE TOYSHOP CUSTOMS
LIL DE VILLE
JONATHAN
BAD NEWS
19STRATUS86
fixing to be dealing with TonyO

All this people have been great



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scrapin_pedals

i no its off topic but i bought a money order for 35 $ n it ask 4 
payment for/acct. #
pay to the order of
purchasers's address


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2007, 02:41 PM~6920449
> *I have done business with the following people. All have been good transactions.
> 
> Lil low youngster
> eric ramos
> 76'_SCHWINN
> bad news
> schwinn1966
> wimone
> 
> *


Bad News
R.O.C.
76 Schwinn
Toyshopcustoms
19STRATUS86
Tony O
RO-BC
rrwayne
DLK
Bone Collector
D Twist
juangott

I know Im leaving some people out but its been too many transactions. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i have not had a bad one yet lol i have sold to way to many people on here


----------



## bad news

hmm best yet is socios i send him shit he send me shit and we dont worry or bother thinking some is getting short handed ! i deal with socios alot one of the best guys out there  , eric ramos !, down low kustoms , chamuco , 78 monte 4 life this guy i deal with alot also real good guy with shipping and meeting me places , saul , drop'em real good guy ,exacalibur , d twist & bone collector i think i dont know but either way


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2007, 08:27 PM~7678988
> *I Got some Bad News
> I Throw up the R.O.C.
> BARBIE AND KEN
> 76 Schwinn
> Toyshopcustoms
> DORA THE EXPLORER
> 19STRATUS86
> Tony O
> RO-BC
> RONALD MCDONALD
> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,wayne
> DLK
> HAIRY PLAMER
> Bone Collector
> D TwisT
> WANG CHUNG
> juangott
> 
> I know Im leaving some people out but its been too many transactions.  :cheesy:
> *


wtf????? :loco: :werd: :rofl: j/k


----------



## Big Rich

schwinn1966 great seller,,,,,recieved my frame today,,quick service too


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 12 2007, 10:57 PM~7681353
> *wtf????? :loco:  :werd:  :rofl: j/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spankz

zig805 good seller


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Apr 19 2007, 08:48 PM~7732369
> *zig805 good seller
> *


thnx
good buyer from spanky paid fast.......
he still weird...lol
j/p
good buyer


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 19 2007, 10:51 PM~7732397
> *thnx
> good buyer from spanky paid fast.......
> he still weird...lol
> j/p
> good buyer
> *


yup good shippin n prices even if u mom beat them out of u lol JP im still prolly weird but good buyer lol :thumbsup:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

ILL BEAT THE FAT MEAT OUT OF U SPANKY......
OR ILL SPANK IT OUT OF U....LOL
J/P
BUT YEA GOOD BUY


----------



## Drop'em

I just finished dealing with :

Bad News = Good seller kept me on track until ups was at my door bell :thumbsup: 

Lil de Ville = Real good guy told me about 3 weeks for my order and them 3 weeks it was.

I want to thank everyone for helping me get my project ready, see yall in July at the LRM TOUR HOUSTON.


----------



## imtgw1a

juangotti fast shipping, DLK good prices, Bonecollectorgood prices


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by imtgw1a_@Apr 20 2007, 11:14 AM~7735275
> *juangotti fast shipping, DLK good prices, Bonecollectorgood prices
> *


thanks man great buyer A++


----------



## schwinn1966

Updated 5/8/07


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Drop'em

Eric Ramos good seller. Overnighted my purchases n packed very tight. Good Job Eric


----------



## Str8crazy80

Bone Collector: good seller and prices bought an air kit from him and had it shipped in a week also over nighted some fittings to me that were missing 

Gizmo1: good seller and fast bought a crank and sproket, also a spring seat from him and got them each in a couple of weeks

Socios b.c. prez: gave him some handlebars for nenas schwinn project he was good to deal with

SIC 713: good to deal with as always never had any problems. had a few things painted and made. good seller and fast

Toyshopcustoms: bought a few faced parts from him good product, seller and fast


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by imtgw1a_@Apr 20 2007, 09:14 AM~7735275
> *juangotti fast shipping,  Bonecollectorgood prices
> *


*
*
:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

LIL CRIMINAL......FAST PAYER


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Dopey/schwinnryder73 is a hustla


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2007, 01:38 PM~8543449
> *Dopey/schwinnryder73 is a hustla
> *


x2222222 GAGILION :angry: :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 13 2007, 12:57 AM~7681353
> *wtf????? :loco:  :werd:  :rofl: j/k
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 13 2007, 12:51 AM~7681334
> *hmm best yet is socios i send him shit he send me shit and we dont worry or bother thinking some is getting short handed ! i deal with socios alot one of the best guys out there   , eric ramos !, down low kustoms , chamuco , 78 monte 4 life this guy i deal with alot also real good guy with shipping and meeting me places , saul , drop'em real good guy ,exacalibur , d twist & bone collector i think i dont know but either way
> *


what about me   !


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 14 2007, 09:26 AM~8550504
> *what about me     !
> *


quit whining man... :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

STFU...
J/K


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 14 2007, 09:29 AM~8550524
> *STFU...
> J/K
> *


hahahahahahaha...dont get mad man.......


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

almost done wit my turntable ...just need to buy fabric :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Aug 14 2007, 09:32 AM~8550548
> *almost done wit my turntable ...just need to buy fabric :biggrin:
> *


kool man...cant wait to see it all finished....good doing business with you!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 13 2007, 12:32 PM~8542949
> *LIL CRIMINAL......FAST PAYER
> *


SIC'N'TWISTED FAST AND TRUSTWORTHY SELLER!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 14 2007, 05:56 PM~8554656
> *SIC'N'TWISTED FAST AND TRUSTWORTHY SELLER!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 16 2007, 11:08 AM~8569128
> *
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

* BONE COLLECTOR GOOD PRICE AND FIRME ASS PARTS
* SOMERSTLE TRUSTWORTHY AND FAST SHIPPING


----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 20 2007, 01:10 PM~8833409
> ** BONE COLLECTOR GOOD PRICE AND FIRME ASS PARTS
> * SOMERSTLE TRUSTWORTHY AND FAST SHIPPING
> *


bitch spell my name right
:biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Sep 22 2007, 10:40 PM~8850581
> *bitch spell my name right
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
SOMERSTYLE


----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 22 2007, 11:42 PM~8850589
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> furgy*


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

DONE DEALS WITH 
FREAKY BEHAVIOR
SCHWINN 66
JUANGOTTI
LILHOBBZ805(MISSIN PARTS ON A FLAT TWISTED FORKS :angry: :angry: )


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Sep 23 2007, 05:09 AM~8851322
> *DONE DEALS WITH
> FREAKY BEHAVIOR
> SCHWINN 66
> JUANGOTTI
> LILHOBBZ805(MISSIN PARTS ON A FLAT TWISTED FORKS :angry:  :angry: )
> *


I ALREADY TOLD YO ASS
LOL
I WAS BUYIN THEM FOR U
:biggrin:


----------



## somerstyle

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 23 2007, 01:24 PM~8852543
> *I ALREADY TOLD YO ASS
> LOL
> I WAS BUYIN THEM FOR U
> :biggrin:
> *


ohh man his good for that kind of shit gives most of what he claims he is going to give u


----------



## MR.559

FREAKY BEHAVIOR great seller A+++++++++ got my disc brakes :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 24 2007, 06:03 PM~8861909
> *FREAKY BEHAVIOR great seller A+++++++++ got my disc brakes :0
> *


X2 :thumbsup: I would buy from this guy again and again. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

SCHWINN1966-Good seller A++++++++ and plan on buying from him again and again


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 4 2007, 02:14 PM~9152393
> *SCHWINN1966-Good seller A++++++++ and plan on buying from him again and again
> *


 :yes:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 4 2007, 04:14 PM~9152393
> *SCHWINN1966-Good seller A++++++++ and plan on buying from him again and again
> *



Y U P!!!!!!!!!!!!GREAT SELLER!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 4 2007, 03:14 PM~9152393
> *SCHWINN1966-Good seller A++++++++ and plan on buying from him again and again
> *


Good guy to deal with. Good communication with shipping. Recommended. :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2007, 01:16 PM~9158343
> *Good guy to deal with. Good communication with shipping. Recommended.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## excalibur

tony o = fast payment and honest to his word
dlk a.k.a wicked= always great buisness
sober 21= i screwed up and took too long to send, but he understood and still made the transaction very smooth and fast, aaaa+ thanks man
bad news= came through very well, even thought I took too long

sometimes I take too long to pay up, but I swear im honest when it comes time to buy, sell or trade, ask anyone I have dealt with. 
im sure im leaving out someone, but gotta give props.


----------



## show-bound

:biggrin: 

feel free to put anyone on blast!
let us know who to fucks with and not to! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Never fuck with Dopey A.K.A schwinnryder73 or that pussy rip off ozzylowrider


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 9 2007, 04:06 PM~9191987
> *Never fuck with Dopey A.K.A schwinnryder73 or that pussy rip off ozzylowrider
> *


that foolio for sure! 
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

FREAKY BEHAVIOR---good middle man :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

SIC'N'TWISTED :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

socios bc prez aka raul great guy to deal with


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 9 2007, 09:44 PM~9195077
> *socios bc prez aka raul great guy to deal with
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 9 2007, 04:23 PM~9192508
> *SIC'N'TWISTED :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x10 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## killa lowrider

big oso isn't a good seller, suposed to send me more part that I never recive and I ask him for the special hub for the hollow trike kit that he sold me and never write me back sooo sorry but no more buisness with him


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

FREAKY BEHAVIOR GOOD SELLER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## skinnischwinn

"ANTHONY" :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## R0L0

drop'em good trader :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 28 2007, 04:34 PM~9325773
> *drop'em good trader :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


honest guy


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Nov 4 2007, 03:14 PM~9152393-->
> 
> 
> 
> SCHWINN1966-Good seller A++++++++ and plan on buying from him again and again
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2007, 11:16 AM~9158343
> *Good guy to deal with. Good communication with shipping. Recommended.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

I only have one BAD SELLER OZZYLOWRIDER I never got my trike fenders when he was making them for everyone. and i even paid :angry:  I got screwed


----------



## TonyO

Bone Collector :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 28 2007, 02:34 PM~9325773
> *drop'em good trader :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: TRADER HUH! 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. GOOD DOING BUISNESS WITH YOU


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 3 2007, 09:11 AM~9361807
> *Bone Collector :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

Drop'em is a good fast seller A+++ also fixed a minor fender bender :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

I'm leaving negative feedback for Str8CLOWN'N because he ripped off many of my homies on here :thumbsdown:


So much for his 100% positive feeback rating he claims to have :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 17 2007, 12:53 PM~9469618
> *I'm leaving negative feedback for Str8CLOWN'N  because he ripped off many of my homies on here :thumbsdown:
> So much for his 100% positive feeback rating he claims to have  :uh:
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 17 2007, 10:53 AM~9469618
> *I'm leaving negative feedback for Str8CLOWN'N  because he ripped off many of my homies on here :thumbsdown:
> So much for his 100% positive feeback rating he claims to have  :uh:
> *


stop hatin :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 17 2007, 02:40 PM~9470499
> *stop hatin  :uh:
> *


you know what they say


----------



## lowlife-biker

:roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 17 2007, 03:40 PM~9470499
> *stop hatin  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys

dtwist. good peeps. answered all my questions. i'll buy from him again. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 17 2007, 04:35 PM~9470752
> *dtwist. good peeps. answered all my questions. i'll buy from him again.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 17 2007, 01:53 PM~9469618
> *I'm leaving negative feedback for Str8CLOWN'N  because he ripped off many of my homies on here :thumbsdown:
> So much for his 100% positive feeback rating he claims to have  :uh:
> *


hmm, mabey you should go to page 1 of this topic and re think those words. 
you all act like he has ripped off the entire world. he still has many fans believe it or not.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 17 2007, 05:35 PM~9470752
> *dtwist. good peeps. answered all my questions. i'll buy from him again.  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you and I should also leave good feedback for you as well. Fast payment and great to deal with as well!!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Jan 7 2007, 01:38 AM~6920435-->
> 
> 
> 
> what kinda gangster eats salad?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-excalibur_@Dec 18 2007, 02:56 AM~9471514
> *hmm, mabey you should go to page 1 of this topic and re think those words.
> you all act like he has ripped off the entire world. he still has many fans believe it or not.
> *


Yep I saw and a few people he hadn't phucked over don't make up for all the others that hav been puttin him on blast lately so I still say :thumbsdown: to him :nosad:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

so far, d hasn't ripped me off so i can't speak out of experience. although, i still haven't received the raffle sprocket that was shipped out about a week ago. but he did post pics of it. and when i made him his wicked logo he paid me instantly. but that's just from my experience. when he couldn't cut out my sprocket design, he told me he couldn't for both of the original designs. after i gave him the final design he got it done quickly... it just hasn't arrived in the mail yet. 


as for tony, so far he hasn't backed out of his word and when he told me he shipped something out, i received it a few days later. and he's able to cut out my original sprocket design.



like i said I'm speaking from first hand experience. if another 2 weeks go by without my sprocket, it'll be a completely different story.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 18 2007, 08:11 AM~9475623
> *so far, d hasn't ripped me off so i can't speak out of experience. although, i still haven't received the raffle sprocket that was shipped out about a week ago. but he did post pics of it. and when i made him his wicked logo he paid me instantly. but that's just from my experience. when he couldn't cut out my sprocket design, he told me he couldn't for both of the original designs. after i gave him the final design he got it done quickly... it just hasn't arrived in the mail yet.
> as for tony, so far he hasn't backed out of his word and when he told me he shipped something out, i received it a few days later. and he's able to cut out my original sprocket design.
> like i said I'm speaking from first hand experience. if another 2 weeks go by without my sprocket, it'll be a completely different story.
> *


pm me your address again and i am shipping out a 2nd one homie :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 18 2007, 07:47 PM~9476286
> *pm me your address again and i am shipping out a 2nd one homie :biggrin:
> *



Did you ever mail out the first one? :scrutinize:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 4 2007, 03:14 PM~9152393
> *SCHWINN1966-Good seller A++++++++ and plan on buying from him again and again
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

just so people do not have to ask here is my ebay profile 
http://myworld.ebay.com/lowjoker77


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

just so people do not have to ask here is my ebay profile 
http://myworld.ebay.com/lowjoker77 :biggrin: :thumbsup:

and here is the new one we started for WICKED
http://myworld.ebay.com/wicked77-87


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 18 2007, 10:47 AM~9476286
> *pm me your address again and i am shipping out a 2nd one homie :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 18 2007, 10:50 AM~9476299
> *Did you ever mail out the first one? :scrutinize:
> *


i'm still waiting on your check for those wheels TonyO...been over a month now... :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

.L1L CR1M1N4L::, Good buyer/Trader
bad news, Good seller/trader

I recommend both.


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 18 2007, 04:57 PM~9479075
> *i'm still waiting on your check for those wheels TonyO...been over a month now... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 18 2007, 02:09 PM~9477906
> *just so people do not have to ask here is my ebay profile
> http://myworld.ebay.com/lowjoker77  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> and here is the new one we started for WICKED
> http://myworld.ebay.com/wicked77-87
> *


looks good to me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2007, 10:10 AM~9483544
> *looks good to me
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 19 2007, 02:57 AM~9479075
> *i'm still waiting on your check for those wheels TonyO...been over a month now... :0
> *


PM Your address again and I'll send it out.

I'm not going to bullshit you like other people on here. I just never had time to send it out plain and simple. I've been working on my school work, work, and everything else. No I never sent it , I'm not going to lie and say I sent it but I'll send another one :uh: what kind of crap is that huh? You believe that guy? Best believe I ain't going to send a part twice that's bad business :nono:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 18 2007, 07:47 PM~9476286
> *pm me your address again and i am shipping out a 2nd one homie :biggrin:
> *


You never sent out the first one. what a bunch of horse shit :uh:


----------



## sic713

here we go again...
god damnn man


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2007, 02:55 PM~9485310
> *here we go again...
> god damnn man
> *


let it go homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 18 2007, 11:47 AM~9476286
> *pm me your address again and i am shipping out a 2nd one homie :biggrin:
> *


hahaha good old D... :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 19 2007, 12:03 PM~9483831
> *PM Your address again and I'll send it out.
> 
> I'm not going to bullshit you like other people on here.  I just never had time to send it out plain and simple.  I've been working on my school work, work, and everything else.  No I never sent it , I'm not going to lie and say I sent it but I'll send another one  :uh:  what kind of crap is that huh?  You believe that guy?  Best believe I ain't going to send a part twice that's bad business :nono:
> *


All we ask for is straight up answers and the truth...  At least you telling the truth TonyO. I've been on D's case lately but he's not the only one doing buisiness that way...I've dealt with another guy on here (not related to bike parts or bikes) and he told me my parts would be done in 5 weeks and it took 10 months for me to get them...I've heard all the possible stories from this guy but I got my parts at the end but he could have told me it would have taken a year and I would still have got it done by him...Just be real and honest in your answers guys, that's all we ask...


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 19 2007, 02:57 AM~9479075
> *i'm still waiting on your check for those wheels TonyO...been over a month now... :0
> *



I dropped it in today's mail check the post mark when you get it and post a pic of it up in here just to prove my point


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

MR.559 GREAT GUY TO DO BUSINESS WITH. :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 19 2007, 08:14 PM~9487889
> *MR.559 GREAT GUY TO DO BUSINESS WITH.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Dec 19 2007, 08:14 PM~9487889
> *MR.559 GREAT GUY TO DO BUSINESS WITH.  :thumbsup:
> *


x3


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

if tony o says the checks in the mail then its all good


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## the poor boys

WICKED. GOOD SELLER. GAVE ME THE RIGHT TRACKING #. SHIPPED WHEN HE SAID HE WOULD. WILL BUY MORE FROM HIM . GOOD PEEPS. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jan 8 2008, 06:53 PM~9642215
> *WICKED. GOOD SELLER. GAVE ME THE RIGHT TRACKING #. SHIPPED WHEN HE SAID HE WOULD. WILL BUY MORE FROM HIM . GOOD PEEPS. :biggrin:
> *


glad i could help bro :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 19 2007, 06:03 PM~9486688
> *I dropped it in today's mail check the post mark when you get it and post a pic of it up in here just to prove my point
> *



TonyO

Good Buyer! Enjoy ur parts!

:biggrin: 

BAYTOWNSLC : Good Buyer! Paid Quick! Have Fun building that 12" (they are highly addictive) :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

viejitoscencoast good seller and buyer :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

cool


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2008, 06:46 PM~9662735
> *cool
> *


what did you do to that rusty seat i bought and then sent it back to you?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 10 2008, 09:27 PM~9663128
> *what did you do to that rusty seat i bought and then sent it back to you?
> *


that shit fell apart in my hands. ahahaha


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2008, 07:35 PM~9663189
> *that shit fell apart in my hands. ahahaha
> *


you owe me!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 10 2008, 09:51 PM~9663351
> *you owe me!
> *


what do I owe you I thought I paid you fucker.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2008, 07:52 PM~9663367
> *what do I owe you I thought I paid you fucker.
> *


you didnt pay me nothing. costed me and extra $15 to send that pos seat back to you. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 10 2008, 10:03 PM~9663488
> *you didnt pay me nothing. costed me and extra $15 to send that pos seat back to you. :angry:
> *


I sent you a m.o. I swear I did bro. why you barely hitting me up. pm me fuck it ill send you another


----------



## Str8crazy80

MR.559 GOOD SELLER A++++ :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2008, 08:04 PM~9663503
> *I sent you a m.o. I swear I did bro. why you barely hitting me up. pm me fuck it ill send you another
> *


bullshit. you never sent me anything.


----------



## Str8crazy80

TonyO Good Seller :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 10 2008, 10:08 PM~9663557
> *MR.559 GOOD SELLER A++++ :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Raguness

Done business with TonyO, Schwinn1966, and Mr.599 all good peeps.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Jan 11 2008, 07:09 AM~9663568-->
> 
> 
> 
> TonyO Good Seller :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Raguness_@Jan 11 2008, 07:20 AM~9663695
> *Done business with TonyO, Schwinn1966, and Mr.599 all good peeps.
> *



^^^^^ Good Buyers :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 10 2008, 10:08 PM~9663561
> *bullshit. you never sent me anything.
> *


fuck that lil hoe. I sent it. I remeber sending it. but hit me up and I got you again. cus Im cool like that. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

*SCHWINN1966 GOOD SELLER  

THANKS FOR THE HANDLEBARS AND THE BONUS :biggrin:  *


THE FEDEX GUY KNOCKED ON MY DOOR AND ASKED FOR SUPER MAN AND WAS LIKE :biggrin: I WAS LIKE SUPER MAN  :dunno: THEN HE GOES YEAH SUPER MAN. I WAS LIKE :uh: THEN I WAS LIKE SUPREME :dunno:. THEN HE SAID :werd: I WAS LIKE  :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> *SCHWINN1966 GOOD SELLER
> 
> THANKS FOR THE HANDLEBARS AND THE BONUS :biggrin:  *
> 
> SUPREME69: GOOD BUYER! Paid Quick!
> :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

D-TWIST


----------



## 817Lowrider

socios b.c. prez and bad news. good guys


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 10 2008, 06:39 PM~9662639
> *viejitoscencoast good seller and buyer :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 good seller and fast shiper.
:thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

malverde619- good seller and fast shipping. :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz

Only people I've done business with
Joe_Anthony-good buyer
LILHOBBZ805-good seller


----------



## TonyO

TNT are good sellers, they hooked me up and I'm not even a homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2008, 09:06 AM~10048895
> *TNT are good sellers, they hooked me up and I'm not even a homie! :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: talking to yourself again Tony? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em

I know I should of done this along time ago so TonyO im sorry.

TnT good people to deal with. Made sure I was happy with my parts before being mailed out. Emailed me traking number asap. Fast shipping to(overnight). Thanks TACO! :biggrin: U to Tony.

Sic n Twisted:

Good seller. e-mailed me when he shipped out my parts to give me estimated day delivery. 

WMW

Good person to deal with. 

lil Deville: FANTASYTOYS

Great seller, very fast shipping.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 28 2008, 05:17 PM~10048964
> *I know I should of done this along time ago so TonyO im sorry.
> 
> TnT good people to deal with. Made sure I was happy with my parts before being mailed out. Emailed me traking number asap. Fast shipping to(overnight). Thanks TACO!  :biggrin:  U to Tony.
> 
> Sic n Twisted:
> 
> Good seller. e-mailed me when he shipped out my parts to give me estimated day delivery.
> 
> WMW
> 
> Good person to deal with.
> 
> lil Deville: FANTASYTOYS
> 
> Great seller, very fast shipping.
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Good recent customers:

The Poor Boys

Funkytown Roller

etownflorida

Vijelenocoast (spelling?)

SA Rollerz

Lowrider 69

AMB1800

Drop Em

...............etc.


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin: thankz tonyo. and your a great seller. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Always doing good transaction


----------



## lowridindirtykn

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2008, 10:49 AM~10050462
> *Always doing good transaction
> *


JUAN GOTTI'S A GOOD SELLER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by lowridindirtykn_@Feb 28 2008, 04:09 PM~10052272
> *JUAN GOTTI'S A GOOD SELLER!!! :biggrin:
> *


AND ALSO TRADER :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 29 2008, 03:46 AM~10052984
> *AND  ALSO TRADER :biggrin:
> *


And an ass clown! :cheesy:


----------



## syked1

Ive bought from D-twist, JustDeez, & Str8_clownin and all 3 are thumbs up in my books :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 29 2008, 06:17 AM~10057049
> * Ive bought from D-twist, JustDeez, & Str8_clownin  and all 3 are thumbs up in my books  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## the poor boys

bad news- very good trader. nice wrap job.


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 3 2008, 07:45 PM~10080670
> *bad news- very good trader. nice wrap job.
> *


thanks again mitch for the trade and the wrap job was on the house


----------



## MR.559

bad news good seller :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

the poor boys great buyer :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 5 2008, 08:16 PM~10100021
> *the poor boys great buyer :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


mr.559-great seller--fast shiper!! :biggrin:


----------



## R.O. KILLA

lowriderjoker77- good buyer paid quick
dont kno his avatar name i think it is fast2nascar or sumthin like that--good seller
bigbbox-good seller shipped fast


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by R.O. KILLA_@Mar 5 2008, 09:52 PM~10100368
> *lowriderjoker77- good buyer paid quick
> dont kno his avatar name i think it is fast2nascar or sumthin like that--good seller
> bigbbox-good seller shipped fast
> *


? you just joined a hour ago


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by R.O. KILLA_@Mar 5 2008, 09:52 PM~10100368
> *lowriderjoker77- good buyer paid quick
> dont kno his avatar name i think it is fast2nascar or sumthin like that--good seller
> bigbbox-good seller shipped fast
> *


thankx bro i just got the trackin number


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Mar 5 2008, 09:55 PM~10100411
> *? you just joined a hour ago
> *


no i bought from him b4 he joined this website i bought a frame from him


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 5 2008, 09:55 PM~10100416
> *thankx bro i just got the trackin number
> *


why you replying to your self


----------



## lowriderwiz

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 5 2008, 09:56 PM~10100437
> *no i bought from him b4 he joined this website i bought a frame from him
> *


sure you did


----------



## lowriderjoker77

:uh:


> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Mar 5 2008, 09:58 PM~10100459
> *sure you did
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 6 2008, 05:20 PM~10106781
> *:uh:
> *


your ip matches his ip. I just checked. would you like me to prove it.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 04:23 PM~10106807
> *your ip matches his ip. I just checked. would you like me to prove it.
> *


  this dude is from chicago i bought a frame from him and he didnt kno about this website i created this for him but he changed the password..i swear im not R.O KILLA.. his name is Danny


----------



## 817Lowrider

I donnt know man. Im just stating facts. Wheels came in. or did they?


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 04:28 PM~10106850
> *I donnt know man. Im just stating facts. Wheels came in. or did they?
> *


well im not R.O KILLA just to get states in facts but post office called the rims are close to Austin TX and the parts for lowriderwiz are in oregon right now.. but ill check again bro


----------



## R.O. KILLA

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 6 2008, 04:27 PM~10106839
> * this dude is from chicago i bought a frame from him and he didnt kno about this website i created this for him but he changed the password..i swear im not R.O KILLA.. his name is Danny
> *


 :0


----------



## Malverde619

busted lol :buttkick:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Mar 6 2008, 07:15 PM~10107681
> *busted lol  :buttkick:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77+Mar 6 2008, 05:31 PM~10106885-->
> 
> 
> 
> post office called. the rims are close to Austin TX
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austin TX if off route. Does not make sense for them to go to Austin to deliver to me in Fort Worth. There not in the same area as me. There in south TX not North TX
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowriderjoker77_@Mar 6 2008, 05:31 PM~10106885
> *and the parts for lowriderwiz are in oregon right now.. but ill check again bro
> *




Same with Lowriderwiz. Seems to be off track. I honestly think your bullshitten. Post the receipt and prove me wrong lil homie.


----------



## the poor boys

:0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DAM THATS A TRIP RIGHT THERE COULD BE WRONG THOUGH :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 6 2008, 07:49 PM~10107941
> *DAM THATS A TRIP RIGHT THERE COULD BE WRONG THOUGH  :dunno:
> *


agreed


----------



## the poor boys

x2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 07:35 PM~10107819
> *
> Austin TX if off route. Does not make sense for them to go to Austin to deliver to me in Fort Worth. There not in the same area as me. There in south TX not North TX
> 
> 
> Same with Lowriderwiz. Seems to be off track. I honestly think your bullshitten. Post the receipt and prove me wrong lil homie.
> *


yep just like he said he sent me a money order :scrutinize: i smell bullshit


----------



## 817Lowrider

Im not tryin clown him. Just want dude to prove me wrong


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

schwinn66 great seller. :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 07:50 PM~10108545
> *Im not tryin clown him. Just want dude to prove me wrong
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

im not seriously b.s. homies wat the post office does is none of my business bro dont kno wats up but i should be gettin batteries tommorow mornin since i need to also get them for a skool project and darren urr m.o. was canceled for sum reason bro i seriously dont kno wats wrong but tommorow in da afternoon i will prove to you guys cuz i really did send those parts honestly i dont play u can ask my cousins and etc. bro


----------



## Malverde619

post offices dont call you and tell you where your packages are at.thats what a tracking number is for..


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Mar 6 2008, 10:02 PM~10109889
> *post offices dont call you and tell you where your packages are at.thats what a tracking number is for..
> *


never gave me a trackin code bro my cousin sent them


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 6 2008, 11:00 PM~10109862
> *im not seriously b.s. homies wat the post office does is none of my business bro dont kno wats up but i should be gettin batteries tommorow mornin since i need to also get them for a skool project and darren urr m.o. was canceled for sum reason bro i seriously dont kno wats wrong but tommorow in da afternoon i will prove to you guys cuz i really did send those parts honestly i dont play u can ask my cousins and etc. bro
> *


dude even if the money order was canceled i would still get it :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 6 2008, 05:27 PM~10106839
> * this dude is from chicago i bought a frame from him and he didnt kno about this website i created this for him but he changed the password..i swear im not R.O KILLA.. his name is Danny
> *


dude i set-up 3 accounts frokm my comp but as soon as they post it bring up there IP not the IP that set-up the account hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 6 2008, 10:34 PM~10110195
> *dude even if the money order was canceled i would still get it  :uh:
> *


ay never mind then i dont kno wats up :uh:


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 6 2008, 10:27 PM~10110129
> *never gave me a trackin code bro my cousin sent them
> *


doesnt matter,post offices dont call you to tell you where your packages are at...kind of screwed yourself there.in your earlier post


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 6 2008, 11:38 PM~10110228
> *ay never mind then i dont kno wats up :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Mar 6 2008, 11:43 PM~10110249
> *doesnt matter,post offices dont call you to tell you where your packages are at...kind of screwed yourself there.in your earlier post
> *


yep did anyone send this fool money ????


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 6 2008, 10:34 PM~10110195
> *dude even if the money order was canceled i would still get it  :uh:
> *



lol he would but he wouldnt be able to cash it.cause its cancelled :twak: 
caught up in your own lies


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Mar 6 2008, 11:51 PM~10110277
> *lol he would but he wouldnt be able to cash it.cause its cancelled :twak:
> caught up in your own lies
> *


trying to fake the funk lol BANNED his ass


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DAM WITH SHIT LIKE THIS IS KIND OFF HARD TO TRUST FOOS ON HERE


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 7 2008, 12:33 AM~10110828
> *DAM WITH SHIT LIKE THIS IS KIND OFF HARD TO TRUST FOOS ON HERE
> *


x2


----------



## schwinn1966

76'_SCHWINN

Good Buyer! Mail lost the M.O. Then I got It. Thanks For Being So Patient!

Enjoy Your Schwinn Parts!

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 6 2008, 11:33 PM~10110828
> *DAM WITH SHIT LIKE THIS IS KIND OFF HARD TO TRUST FOOS ON HERE
> *


yea i been ripped off by a few members on here that i thought were trustworthy.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 7 2008, 07:19 AM~10111678
> *76'_SCHWINN
> 
> Good Buyer! Mail lost the M.O. Then I got It. Thanks For Being So Patient!
> 
> Enjoy Your Schwinn Parts!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i'll let you know when i need more parts.


----------



## TonyO

Damn is there some drama going on in here that I missed? :cheesy: 

Let me think of some recent customers here.....

Cadillac Jay good customer

520 Low good customer

Str8crazy80 good customer


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904+Mar 7 2008, 01:33 AM~10110828-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAM WITH SHIT LIKE THIS IS KIND OFF HARD TO TRUST FOOS ON HERE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SAC_TOWN_@Mar 7 2008, 02:46 AM~10111033
> *x2
> *



thats why i said BANNED that fool just like OZZY that fool still on here just does not com in here they need to banned all these guys it is bad for REAL business guys that are 100% on the up and up :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 7 2008, 07:45 PM~10112333
> *thats why i said BANNED that fool just like OZZY that fool still on here just does not com in here they need to banned all these guys it is bad for REAL business guys that are 100% on the up and up :angry:
> *


Ozzy got banned? That asshole still owes me a set of fenders


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2008, 10:47 AM~10112353
> *Ozzy got banned?  That asshole still owes me a set of fenders
> *


nope i seen his name in the offtopic the other day i think :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 7 2008, 07:48 PM~10112357
> *nope i seen his name in the offtopic the other day i think  :angry:
> *


He owes a lot of people money and parts. :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2008, 10:51 AM~10112381
> *He owes a lot of people money and parts.  :angry:
> *


yea he ripped everyone off cause he don't think he can be found cause he is from over sea's every dog has his day :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 7 2008, 07:55 PM~10112410
> *yea he ripped everyone off cause he don't think he can be found cause he is from over sea's every dog has his day :angry:
> *


I think its time for Wicked and TNT to team up and go down under for a massivie aussie beat down :twak: :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 7 2008, 11:00 AM~10112444
> *I think its time for Wicked and TNT to team up and go down under for a massivie aussie beat down :twak:  :angry:
> *


hell yea i hate people that rip people off :angry: just like this guy that robbed one of the banks i pick up at right he robbed it in feb and 3 weeks later robbed it again only that sucks they found him i just wish i would have found him first


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Ozzy didnt rip me off. I think some of you guys just dont know what was going on with him and what his situation was. I understand that when you pay someone and they dont deliver and then they dissapear it doesnt look good.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 7 2008, 11:15 AM~10112548
> *Ozzy didnt rip me off. I think some of you guys just dont know what was going on with him and what his situation was. I understand that when you pay someone and they dont deliver and then they dissapear it doesnt look good.
> *


lmfao i could careless really if you say you are going to do something then you do it or give back the money but he took the money and ran so no FUCK THAT BITCH :angry:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Mar 7 2008, 08:07 PM~10112493-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell yea i hate people that rip people off  :angry:  just like this guy that robbed one of the banks i pick up at right he robbed it in feb and 3 weeks later robbed it again only that sucks they found him i just wish i would have found him first
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn so did he spend the money or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by socios b.c. [email protected] 7 2008, 08:15 PM~10112548
> *Ozzy didnt rip me off. I think some of you guys just dont know what was going on with him and what his situation was. I understand that when you pay someone and they dont deliver and then they dissapear it doesnt look good.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're like last guy he delivered to, he screwed everyone else that ordered fenders
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 7 2008, 08:20 PM~10112569
> *lmfao i could careless really if you say you are going to do something then you do it or give back the money but he took the money and ran so no FUCK THAT BITCH  :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 7 2008, 09:45 AM~10112333
> *thats why i said BANNED that fool just like OZZY that fool still on here just does not com in here they need to banned all these guys it is bad for REAL business guys that are 100% on the up and up :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*FUCK OZZYLOWRIDER.
HE SHOULD AT LEAST MAKE BRIANS R.I.P.*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Mar 7 2008, 11:38 AM~10112719-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn so did he spend the money or what?
> You're like last guy he delivered to, he screwed everyone else that ordered fenders
> x2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah he got caught before he could people are dumb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 12:02 PM~10112916
> *:yessad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Mar 7 2008, 12:18 PM~10113039
> *FUCK OZZYLOWRIDER.
> HE SHOULD AT LEAST MAKE BRIANS R.I.P.
> *


x200000000000000000


----------



## noe_from_texas

he didn't rip me off


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Mar 7 2008, 12:02 AM~10109889
> *post offices dont call you and tell you where your packages are at.thats what a tracking number is for..
> *


Hate to prove you wrong but usps almost never give away tracking numbers and you can call them and they will tell you where your parts are at :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 7 2008, 11:55 AM~10112410
> *yea he ripped everyone off cause he don't think he can be found cause he is from over sea's every dog has his day :angry:
> *


either tho he is over seas he still cant show his bike we got austrailians on LIL too


----------



## lowriderwiz

what do you think traking # s are for to know where your pacage is they always give you one as long as you pay for it yah and you can call them and they can let you know where your package is as long as you give them your tracking number for it


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Mar 7 2008, 05:11 PM~10115571
> *what do you think traking # s are for to know where your pacage is they always give you one as long as you pay for it yah and you can call them and they can let you know where your package is as long as you give them your tracking number for it
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Mar 7 2008, 06:11 PM~10115571
> *what do you think traking # s are for to know where your pacage is they always give you one as long as you pay for it yah and you can call them and they can let you know where your package is as long as you give them your tracking number for it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 7 2008, 05:06 PM~10115526
> *Hate to prove you wrong but usps almost never give away tracking numbers and you can call them and they will tell you where your parts are at :biggrin:
> *


thats why they ask you if you want a tracking number.delivery confirmation receipt,and they give you a little piece of paper with the date stamped and trackin number on the side it an you usually give that number to the person whos getting the package.but in this case he lied to you guys..but other then that they dont call you.never said you couldnt call them...though


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Mar 7 2008, 09:23 PM~10116595
> *thats why they ask you if you want a tracking number.delivery confirmation receipt,and they give you a little piece of paper with the date stamped and trackin number on the side it an you usually give that number to the person whos getting the package.but in this case he lied to you guys..but other then that they dont call you.never said you couldnt call them...though
> *


yea i no wat u mean of course the mail place aint gonna call him and waste they're time


----------



## Malverde619

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 7 2008, 07:47 PM~10116761
> *yea i no wat u mean of course the mail place aint gonna call him and waste they're time
> *



did you buy anything from this kid


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Mar 7 2008, 09:56 PM~10116811
> *did you buy anything from this kid
> *


na


----------



## lowriderjoker77

alright my cousin sent me pics srry it took too long his wife had to do it.. here is the tab that came off one of the orders









here is one of the boxes b4 they were shipped










here is the reciept


----------



## 817Lowrider

owned!!! give me the tracking number


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 7 2008, 09:43 PM~10117169
> *alright my cousin sent me pics srry it took too long his wife had to do it.. here is the tab that came off one of the orders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is one of the boxes b4 they were shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the reciept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 7 2008, 08:49 PM~10117215-->
> 
> 
> 
> owned!!! give me the tracking number
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ill call bro and see if he got it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 7 2008, 08:50 PM~10117232
> *:biggrin:
> *


told u bro i dont lie i even sent ur m.o. jus dont kno wat happen and srry for everythin guys


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

so you were at the post office. and told them hold on i have to take pics of the box while at the post office, on top of a barstool. i didnt know they had barstools at the post office. :scrutinize: ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

reason being is your story sounds like b.s. hard to trust peeps on the net.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2008, 07:53 PM~10117253
> *reason being is your story sounds like b.s. hard to trust peeps on the net.
> *


yea that that happened to me with a seat i bought.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

¿.


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 7 2008, 08:53 PM~10117251
> *so you were at the post office. and told them hold on i have to take pics of the box while at the post office, on top of a barstool. i didnt know they had barstools at the post office. :scrutinize: ?
> *


no dufus :twak: my cousin takes pics of everythin to show proof if he loses sumthin he has a type of short term memory so if he loses a reciept or sumthin he has a pic on his computer for references.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 7 2008, 07:57 PM~10117291
> *no dufus :twak: my cousin takes pics of everythin to show proof if he loses sumthin he has a type of short term memory so if he loses a reciept or sumthin he has a pic on his computer for references.
> *


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 7 2008, 10:57 PM~10117291
> *no dufus :twak: my cousin takes pics of everythin to show proof if he loses sumthin he has a type of short term memory so if he loses a reciept or sumthin he has a pic on his computer for references.
> *


does he smoke? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Mar 7 2008, 09:07 PM~10117348-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea bro so he has everything he did on his computer
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Spankz_@Mar 7 2008, 09:08 PM~10117351
> *does he smoke? :biggrin:
> *


he did weed once but after that i dont kno :biggrin:


----------



## RidinLowBC

Fantasy toys suck I place an order a month a go and haven receive my parts yet :angry:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Mar 7 2008, 09:24 PM~10117467
> *Fantasy toys suck I place an order a month a go and haven receive my parts yet  :angry:
> *


u got to give them time bro.. they dont take 1 day to finish


----------



## RidinLowBC

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 7 2008, 08:26 PM~10117490
> *u got to give them time bro.. they dont take 1 day to finish
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Mar 7 2008, 09:29 PM~10117507
> *  :biggrin:
> *


wat u order from him anywayz bro?? remember he also has to take many orders  :biggrin:


----------



## RidinLowBC

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 7 2008, 08:36 PM~10117655
> *wat u order from him anywayz bro?? remember he also has to take many orders   :biggrin:
> *


Fenders, crank,pedals,144 rims, double twist fender braces, bird cage mirrors, spear mufflers & a few things more


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Mar 7 2008, 10:24 PM~10117467
> *Fantasy toys suck I place an order a month a go and haven receive my parts yet  :angry:
> *


he take a little time but you will be happy in the long run


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 7 2008, 08:43 PM~10117169
> *alright my cousin sent me pics srry it took too long his wife had to do it.. here is the tab that came off one of the orders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is one of the boxes b4 they were shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the reciept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: PROVED US ALL WRONG HOMIE


----------



## RidinLowBC




----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 7 2008, 09:44 PM~10117702
> *:biggrin: PROVED US ALL WRONG HOMIE
> *


thankx bro jus dont wanna be a scamer and all ya kno :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 8 2008, 12:12 AM~10118619
> *thankx bro jus dont wanna be a scamer and all ya kno :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 7 2008, 10:44 PM~10117702
> *:biggrin: PROVED US ALL WRONG HOMIE
> *


he didnt prove nothing. did STR8_CLOWN'N get it, we dont know he just put a smiley face.


----------



## 817Lowrider

sober21
good guy


----------



## lowriderwiz

*sader20* a good buyer :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Mar 8 2008, 04:40 PM~10122188
> *sader20 a good buyer  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD SELLER


----------



## ROBERTO G

drop em thanks for the car

cruel intensions- 83 monte carlo


----------



## TonyO

solito---1 Good Seller :thumbsup:


----------



## solito---1

TonyO great buyer, fast payment. Hope to do business again. 
Frime vato :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

SA ROLLERZ and hot$tuff5964


----------



## 817Lowrider

19stratus97

good guy shipped fast with com


----------



## TonyO

schwinn1966 very good seller :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 13 2008, 09:09 AM~10158379
> *schwinn1966 very good seller :thumbsup:
> *


TonyO
ALWAYS pays as agreed

G O O D B U Y E R !!!!!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2008, 02:51 PM~10122023
> *sober21
> good guy
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD TRADE HOMIE 































GOOD GUY JUAN


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Mar 13 2008, 05:48 PM~10161337
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  GOOD TRADE HOMIE
> GOOD  GUY  JUAN
> *


you likey? def old school


----------



## 19stratus97

thanks gotti


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

viejitocencoast :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FAST FAST SHIPPING.....


----------



## gizmo1

Str8crazy80-- Good buyer...
eric ramos-- Good buyer, Seller, and trader...
Bone Collector-- Good Seller...
805lowridercruizer good buyer...
I think I have bought a few parts from DLK not sure about that its been awhile since I have done any bussiness on layitlow


----------



## Raguness

schwinn1966.  Just got my parts in and just as you described. I like purchasing items off this guy. :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz

My feedback list
2lowsyn- good seller
LILHOBBZ805-good seller
Joe_anthony-good buyer


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 18 2008, 08:08 PM~10201096
> *schwinn1966.    Just got my parts in and just as you described.  I like purchasing items off this guy. :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Bro!
Always good talkin wit u!
:biggrin:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 18 2008, 07:15 PM~10201143
> *Thanks Bro!
> Always good talkin wit u!
> :biggrin:
> *


Be ready for Vegas brother cause I'm coming after you. :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 18 2008, 08:18 PM~10201166
> *Be ready for Vegas brother cause I'm coming after you. :biggrin:
> *


cool...let me know if u need some help LOL
:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

mr. nolimit-- good seller--fast on the shipping. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 21 2008, 05:31 PM~10224577
> *mr. nolimit-- good seller--fast on the shipping.    :thumbsup:
> *


damn you.


----------



## 817Lowrider

damn you


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2008, 04:08 PM~10224822
> *damn you
> *


 what ?? :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

the poor boyz very good buyer would sale to him agin


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 21 2008, 06:27 PM~10224908
> *what ??  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2008, 04:50 PM~10225027
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 18 2008, 07:57 PM~10201021
> *Str8crazy80-- Good buyer...
> eric ramos-- Good buyer, Seller, and trader...
> Bone Collector-- Good Seller...
> 805lowridercruizer good buyer...
> I think I have bought a few parts from DLK not sure about that its been awhile since I have done any bussiness on layitlow
> *


 :tears: :angel:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

the poor boys great buyer and trader. will do buisness again. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

76'schwinn great seller/trader. will deal with again. nice meeting you bro.  :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 22 2008, 05:39 PM~10230724
> *76'schwinn great seller/trader. will deal with again. nice meeting you bro.    :thumbsup:
> *


hey bro u get my pm ???????????


----------



## the poor boys

yup. just got home. i call you tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 22 2008, 05:46 PM~10230758
> *yup. just got home. i call you tonight.    :biggrin:
> *


just pm me your number i can call you and it's free :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

DSweet LuX

Good Buyer! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

juangotti and spanks are some one i will buy from again :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

Str8crazy80

Another smooth transaction!

Enjoy the Forks & Grips

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 26 2008, 07:50 PM~10263961
> *Str8crazy80
> 
> Another smooth transaction!
> 
> Enjoy the Forks & Grips
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


that transaction was so fast my head almost spun around. it took three or four days from when i sent it till i recived it :thumbsup: A++++++++++++++++


----------



## 817Lowrider

714-985-0730 3043 Garnet Lane Fullerton CA 92831

DONT TRUST ANYONE WHO GIVES YOU THIS INFO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 09:49 PM~10265007
> *714-985-0730  3043 Garnet Lane Fullerton CA 92831
> 
> DONT TRUST ANYONE WHO GIVES YOU THIS INFO.
> *


juangottiowned


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

the poor boys great buyer and trader. love doing buisness this buyer/trader


----------



## Malverde619

the poorboys really fast shipping, excellent item :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Mar 28 2008, 09:28 PM~10281125
> *the poorboys really fast shipping, excellent item :thumbsup:
> *


 malverde619--paid fast--good peeps. will do buisness with again.
:thumbsup:


----------



## The ZONE

imtgw1a good seller A+
got the seat last week lookin great :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

bad news--great trader. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 1 2008, 05:02 PM~10309161
> *bad news--great trader.  :biggrin:
> *


I new it!!!


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 1 2008, 03:06 PM~10309197
> *I new it!!!
> *


 you don't know.    :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

the_poor_boys: good seller and fast shipper!!! A+!!!


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 3 2008, 06:28 AM~10323746
> *the_poor_boys: good seller and fast shipper!!! A+!!!
> *


 amb1800--good buyer--paid fast. A++


----------



## schwinn1966

JUSTEEZ
:thumbsup: 
Good Trade! Thanks Bro!


----------



## schwinn1966

JUSTEEZ
:thumbsup: 
Good Trade! Thanks Bro!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 3 2008, 07:20 PM~10328777
> *JUSTEEZ
> :thumbsup:
> Good Trade! Thanks Bro!
> *


justdeez is a horrible trader. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

STR8_CLOWN'N :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FAST FAST SHIPPING..NICE PARTS


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

76'_SCHWINN FAST SHIPPING GOOD DEAL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Apr 10 2008, 04:40 PM~10384119
> *STR8_CLOWN'N :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: FAST FAST SHIPPING..NICE PARTS
> *


did you get them today????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

SADER20 good person to deal with  hope to do business again


----------



## MR.559

x2



> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 04:08 PM~10384325
> *SADER20 good person to deal with    hope to do business again
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 10 2008, 11:24 PM~10387832
> *x2
> *


wuz up homie how is everything going on


----------



## the poor boys

SCHWINN1966 good seller-super fast shipping. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 11 2008, 01:52 PM~10392454
> *SCHWINN1966 good seller-super fast shipping.  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

MR.559 FAST SHIPPING


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Apr 11 2008, 03:24 PM~10393165
> *MR.559 FAST SHIPPING
> *


X2


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Apr 12 2008, 03:33 AM~10397059
> *X2
> *


Check your pms I need your address.


----------



## 2lowsyn

KEEP THE CLASSIFIEDES OPEN FOR EVER. . . . .


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

socios b.c. prez FAST SHIPPING,NICE WORK,FIRME HOMEBOY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Schwinn1966 fast shipping good transaction on the recent orders :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 15 2008, 05:33 PM~10423730
> *Schwinn1966 fast shipping good transaction on the recent orders :thumbsup:
> *


TonyO always comes thru! Good Buyer/Seller! :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller

schwinn1966......great person to deal with and super fast shipping....really good prices too, thanks alot bro...


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 15 2008, 06:22 PM~10424105
> *schwinn1966......great person to deal with and super fast shipping....really good prices too, thanks alot bro...
> *


Thanks! Good Dealing with You Too!
:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 15 2008, 05:22 PM~10424105
> *schwinn1966......great person to deal with and super fast shipping....really good prices too, thanks alot bro...
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## the poor boys

nellynell-great buyer--paid fast.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I have done business with the following people. All of them I had no problems and I recommend them all.  

Lil low youngster
eric ramos
76'_SCHWINN
bad news
schwinn1966
wimone
Juangotti
TonyO
Str8crazy80
Raguness
Dtwist
Bone Collector
rrwayne
R.O.C.
STR8_CLOWN'N
SIC' N' TWISTED
19stratus97
CHILLY WILLY
SAC TOWN
RO-BC
Toyshopcustoms
LIL CRIMINAL
excalibur
SADER20


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2008, 04:18 PM~10487222
> *I have done business with the following people. All of them I had no problems and I recommend them all.
> 
> Lil low youngster
> eric ramos
> 76'_SCHWINN
> bad news
> schwinn1966
> wimone
> Juangotti
> TonyO
> Str8crazy80
> Raguness
> Dtwist
> Bone Collector
> rrwayne
> R.O.C.
> STR8_CLOWN'N
> SIC' N' TWISTED
> 19stratus97
> CHILLY WILLY
> SAC TOWN
> RO-BC
> Toyshopcustoms
> LIL CRIMINAL
> excalibur
> SADER20
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Theres probably someone that Im missing on my list but I tried to look for every transaction to make sure I mentioned everyone.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2008, 05:27 PM~10487292
> *Theres probably someone that Im missing on my list but I tried to look for every transaction to make sure I mentioned everyone.
> *


damn now that is a list and half


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 23 2008, 04:52 PM~10487434
> *damn now that is a list and half
> *


I been on here way to long. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2008, 05:53 PM~10487441
> *I been on here way to long.  :biggrin:
> *


yea almost as long as me lol


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2008, 04:18 PM~10487222
> *I have done business with the following people. All of them I had no problems and I recommend them all.
> 
> Lil low youngster
> eric ramos
> 76'_SCHWINN
> bad news
> schwinn1966
> wimone
> Juangotti
> TonyO
> Str8crazy80
> Raguness
> Dtwist
> Bone Collector
> rrwayne
> R.O.C.
> STR8_CLOWN'N
> SIC' N' TWISTED
> 19stratus97
> CHILLY WILLY
> SAC TOWN
> RO-BC
> Toyshopcustoms
> LIL CRIMINAL
> excalibur
> SADER20
> *


 damm, i'm not on that list.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 23 2008, 06:00 PM~10487916
> *damm, i'm not on that list.
> *


wanna buy something? :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2008, 06:12 PM~10488002
> *wanna buy something?  :cheesy:
> *


no money. but i will someday.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 23 2008, 06:25 PM~10488105
> *no money. but i will someday.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## ozzylowrider

Schwinn1966, ships fast


----------



## SAC_TOWN

socios b.c. prez NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 24 2008, 01:48 AM~10491284
> *socios b.c. prez NICE WORK :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 23 2008, 07:49 PM~10488330
> *Schwinn1966, ships fast
> *



:biggrin:
Even to AUSTRALIA!


----------



## NellyNell

Mitch ( the poor boys ) 

Bought a set of chrome Birdcage Pedals from him.
Got them Super Fast!!!Shipped it the same day i paid and received it the next day!


----------



## NellyNell

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 23 2008, 06:32 PM~10488176
> *
> *


Left u some feed back!!!


----------



## D Twist

Schwinn1966 GREAT SELLER!!
ordered some parts and they were shipped out immediately!!!!! :biggrin: 
thanks, Anthony :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Apr 24 2008, 08:25 PM~10497643
> *Left u some feed back!!!
> *


THANKZ BRO.


----------



## the poor boys

CE707--GOOD SELLER-FAST SHIPPING. LOL. THANKZ BRO.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

STR8CRAZY80



GOOD BUYER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800

SA Rollerz, TonyO (TNT): great people to deal with and quality parts and plating!!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 24 2008, 09:26 PM~10497660
> *Schwinn1966 GREAT SELLER!!
> ordered some parts and they were shipped out immediately!!!!! :biggrin:
> thanks, Anthony :thumbsup:
> *


your welcome! same to you! 
thanks for everything!


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Apr 26 2008, 03:42 AM~10507822
> *STR8CRAZY80
> GOOD BUYER :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SOBOR21 good seller


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 26 2008, 03:55 AM~10507830
> *SA Rollerz, TonyO (TNT): great people to deal with and quality parts and plating!!
> *


AMB1800 super fast payer


----------



## TonyO

Cadillac Jay :thumbsup: For his engraving and polishing work


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 30 2008, 09:28 AM~10540824
> *Cadillac Jay :thumbsup:  For his engraving and polishing work
> *


X100. CRAZY GOOD.


----------



## TonyO

78 Monte 4 Life good seller :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 2 2008, 01:51 PM~10561549
> *78 Monte 4 Life  good seller :thumbsup:
> *


thanks TonyO,you're a good buyer.i recieved your payment quick.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2008, 04:18 PM~10487222
> *I have done business with the following people. All of them I had no problems and I recommend them all.
> 
> Lil low youngster
> eric ramos
> 76'_SCHWINN
> bad news
> schwinn1966
> wimone
> Juangotti
> TonyO
> Str8crazy80
> Raguness
> Dtwist
> Bone Collector
> rrwayne
> R.O.C.
> STR8_CLOWN'N
> SIC' N' TWISTED
> 19stratus97
> CHILLY WILLY
> SAC TOWN
> RO-BC
> Toyshopcustoms
> LIL CRIMINAL
> excalibur
> SADER20
> *


i didn't make the list


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2008, 04:18 PM~10487222
> *I have done business with the following people. All of them I had no problems and I recommend them all.
> 
> Lil low youngster
> eric ramos
> 76'_SCHWINN
> bad news
> schwinn1966
> wimone
> Juangotti
> TonyO
> Str8crazy80
> Raguness
> Dtwist
> Bone Collector
> rrwayne
> R.O.C.
> STR8_CLOWN'N
> SIC' N' TWISTED
> 19stratus97
> CHILLY WILLY
> SAC TOWN
> RO-BC
> Toyshopcustoms
> LIL CRIMINAL
> excalibur
> SADER20
> 78 Monte 4 Life
> *


  I think Im forgetting more people but this is close to everyone that I have ever sold or bought something from.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 2 2008, 05:11 PM~10562847
> *  I think Im forgetting more people but this is close to everyone that I have ever sold or bought something from.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MrMarcu$

STR8_CLOWN"N HAD JUS WHAT I NEEDED, AND WHEN I GOT IT IT WAS WRAPPED TIGHTER DEN A VIRGINS PUSSY - BIGUPS D :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

Schwinn1966 good seller, fast shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2008, 10:37 PM~10621077
> *Schwinn1966  good seller, fast shipping :thumbsup:
> *


U already got it? Enjoy!

TonyO : Always EZ to deal with!

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MrMarcu$_@May 9 2008, 10:35 PM~10621060
> *STR8_CLOWN"N  HAD JUS WHAT I NEEDED, AND WHEN I GOT IT  IT WAS WRAPPED TIGHTER DEN A VIRGINS PUSSY - BIGUPS D  :thumbsup:
> *


you know i got your back :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

*POOR BOYS. SORRY HOMIE WASNT ABLE TO SHIP WHEN I SAID I WOULD. GIMME SOME TIME AND I WILL GET IT DONE. JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE BEFORE HAND SO YALL WILL TRUST ME. * AGAIN SORRY HOME.


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2008, 10:37 PM~10626521
> *POOR BOYS. SORRY HOMIE WASNT ABLE TO SHIP WHEN I SAID I WOULD. GIMME  SOME TIME AND I WILL GET IT DONE. JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE BEFORE HAND SO YALL WILL TRUST ME.  AGAIN SORRY HOME.
> *


X X


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 11 2008, 01:08 AM~10626692
> *X X
> *


xs payment on pay pal.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2008, 11:37 PM~10626521
> *POOR BOYS. SORRY HOMIE WASNT ABLE TO SHIP WHEN I SAID I WOULD. GIMME  SOME TIME AND I WILL GET IT DONE. JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE BEFORE HAND SO YALL WILL TRUST ME.  AGAIN SORRY HOME.
> *


it happens there is always monday


----------



## 817Lowrider

not gonna happen monday.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2008, 12:15 AM~10626729
> *not gonna happen monday.
> *


then alway tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 11 2008, 01:23 AM~10626753
> *then alway tuesday :biggrin:
> *


next week


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2008, 12:24 AM~10626755
> *next week
> *


thats tues it is next week :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

JUST TO SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT I HAVE NEVER INTENTIONALLY RIP ANY ONE OFF!!! I MAY HAVE GOTTEN PISSED OFF BEFORE AND INTENTIONALLY KEPT THERE ITEM(S) FOR A FEW EXTRA DAYS BUT NOT RIPPED OFF. THIS IS JUST A PSA FROM JUANGOTTI


----------



## 817Lowrider

ohh and fuck dopey that puta took 20 bucks from me


----------



## schwinn1966

bad news 

Good and Honest Buyer! I shipped him a chainguard by mistake and he sent it back to me with no problems what so ever. thanks bro! as for the other lil member that never paid me for it (u know who u are) please don't bother me for parts anymore.


:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

juangotti-- good seller an ...................


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 24 2008, 08:36 AM~10726702
> *juangotti-- good seller an ...................
> *


not true. you still have not got your shit. dont lie player


----------



## the poor boys

i'm not. you are a good seller, but the shipping ?? :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 12:51 PM~10727903
> *not true. you still have not got your shit. dont lie player
> *


 :0


----------



## Spankz

SiLvErReGaL Fast payment. Either I messed up and missed it. Tell me when you get the frame lready shipped.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

MR.559
chamuco61


:thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

TEARS OF A CLOWN :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :angry: :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 31 2008, 01:50 PM~10778401
> *MR.559
> chamuco61
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks again homie


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 31 2008, 01:50 PM~10778401
> *MR.559
> chamuco61
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

POORBOYS (MITCH) GOOD SELLER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

thankz george. an your a great buyer.


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Anyone know about LIL GOODTIMES CC?


----------



## the poor boys

MALVERDE619--GREAT SELLER--FAST SHIPING. WILL DEAL WITH AGAIN.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 15 2008, 12:21 PM~10873678
> *POORBOYS (MITCH) GOOD SELLER  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## the poor boys

:biggrin:


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Anyone know about LIL GOODTIMES CC?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

MALVERDE619 GOOD SELLER


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

POORBOYS (MITCH) FAST SHIPPING WILL DO BUSINESS AGAIN


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Unkn0wn22_@Jun 18 2008, 08:46 PM~10902037
> *Anyone know about LIL GOODTIMES CC?
> *


I dont think theres any bad feedback on him.


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Alright thanks alot man! :biggrin:


----------



## Malverde619

poorboys and brownlife1904
both good buyers,fast payments


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 14 2008, 09:35 PM~10871712
> *Thanks again homie
> *


no problem man!! thanks right back at you too...cant wait to get all my new old stock parts on my new project!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## MR.559

Socios b.c prez great to deal with, thanks a lot homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 22 2008, 12:44 AM~10922952
> *Socios b.c prez great to deal with, thanks a lot homie
> *


I still owe that man some money. I think.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 21 2008, 10:49 PM~10922987
> *I still owe that man some money. I think.
> *


yup


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2008, 12:50 AM~10922990
> *yup
> *


I aint forgot about you!!!!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

Chilly Willy : Good Buyer Enjoy those OG Forks!

TonyO : Always A Pleasure! 

Mr. Minnesota : Great Guy ... Enjoy the Grips!

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

Schwinn1966 - good seller, same day shipment :thumbsup:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

ok so i got my custom sprocket a couple of weeks ago and well i am not to happy with the shipper and i dont wanna mention names but the package came with no padding or anything and was hanging half out of the box and when i pulled it out to get a better look at it i was kinda suprized that it was all bent and looked like a taco but hey who am i to say what a good packing job is RIGHT !!!!! so after i spent more money to have it fixed i am not a happy camper but what can you do so hear are some pics i took of it when i got it and after being fixed


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Nice sprocket.


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2008, 04:25 PM~11040223
> *Nice sprocket.
> *


it is now after i got it fixed


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 8 2008, 05:01 PM~11040075
> *ok so i got my custom sprocket a couple of weeks ago and well i am not to happy with the shipper and i dont wanna mention names but the package came with no padding or anything and was hanging half out of the box and when i pulled it out to get a better look at it i was kinda suprized that it was all bent and looked like a taco but hey who am i to say what a good packing job is RIGHT !!!!! so after i spent more money to have it fixed i am not a happy camper but what can you do so hear are some pics i took of it when i got it and after being fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn sorry to heaar that who was it that sold you the sprocket? thats why we package our real good


----------



## 817Lowrider

x2 who sold you that. come on with the jokes assholes :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2008, 05:37 PM~11040711
> *x2 who sold you that. come on with the jokes assholes :biggrin:
> *


i got it design and cut from toyshopcustoms but i cant blame him or his cutter cuse i dont know who packed it and sent it him or the cutter but yeah thats how i got it.... it's a bit of a piss off


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 8 2008, 07:25 PM~11041141
> *i got it design and cut from toyshopcustoms but i cant blame him or his cutter cuse i dont know who packed it and sent it him or the cutter but yeah thats how i got it.... it's a bit of a piss off
> *


damn that does not sound like mike but we pack all our stuff double cause some mail people will not fuck with it if there is anything poking out


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

yeah well what can you do i just cant point the finger at him cuse i dont know if he sent i tor his cutter ?


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jul 8 2008, 08:36 PM~11041877
> *yeah well what can you do i just cant point the finger at him cuse i dont know if he sent i tor his cutter ?
> *


ask?

best item packer on LIL is Definitely DTwist!

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 8 2008, 07:49 PM~11042006
> *ask?
> 
> best item packer on LIL is Definitely DTwist!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


X100 I wish I would have took pics of the things he sent me. I was impressed. :yes:


----------



## schwinn1966

Mr559

Good Buyer! Pays Immediately! 
Can't wait to see what u do with that lil tiger!

:biggrin:


1sick78

Good Buyer! Good Communication & Friendly PM's
Enjoy ur Lil Tiger Parts! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

Damn lil tigers are worst than drugs





> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 8 2008, 07:52 PM~11042036
> *Mr559
> 
> Good Buyer! Pays Immediately!
> Can't wait to see what u do with that lil tiger!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 1sick78
> 
> Good Buyer! Good Communication & Friendly PM's
> Enjoy ur Lil Tiger Parts!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 8 2008, 08:49 PM~11042006
> *ask?
> 
> best item packer on LIL is Definitely DTwist!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yea he does a damn good job


----------



## Latino66

tonofspokes

biggrin.gif received my stuff... dam. so well packaged.. thanks.. thumbsup.gif thumbsup.gif thumbsup.gif werd.gif was like x mas..lol.. unwraping all them goodies... seriously after being burned so many times I'm begining to trust ppl again..tx. biggrin.gif


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 9 2008, 12:31 AM~11043922
> *tonofspokes
> 
> biggrin.gif received my stuff... dam. so well packaged.. thanks.. thumbsup.gif thumbsup.gif thumbsup.gif werd.gif was like x mas..lol.. unwraping all them goodies... seriously after being burned so many times I'm begining to trust ppl again..tx. biggrin.gif
> *


there is some good people out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 8 2008, 11:35 PM~11043950
> *there is some good people out there
> *


X2 Just gotta make sure and ask around about people.  Topics like this help alot.


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Jul 8 2008, 09:49 PM~11042006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ask?
> 
> best item packer on LIL is Definitely DTwist!
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2008, 09:51 PM~11042029
> *X100 I wish I would have took pics of the things he sent me. I was impressed.  :yes:
> *


Thanks, I make sure that everything I ship is pack by me personally so I know its done right. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 9 2008, 06:16 AM~11044780
> *Thanks, I make sure that everything I ship is pack by me personally so I know its done right.  :biggrin:
> *


True professional.


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 9 2008, 06:16 AM~11044780
> *Thanks, I make sure that everything I ship is pack by me personally so I know its done right.  :biggrin:
> *


and thats how it should be done i have seen your packing and wish every one packed like that


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jul 9 2008, 01:34 AM~11044275-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2 Just gotta make sure and ask around about people.    Topics like this help alot.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-recklesslifestyles_@Jul 9 2008, 01:26 PM~11047183
> *and thats how it should be done i have seen your packing and wish every one packed like that
> *


hell after seeing his packing i was like :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

FREAKY BEHAVIOR


GOOD SELLER :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 8 2008, 11:35 PM~11043950
> *there is some good people out there
> *


yup.. got tired of getting burned all the time...lol.. lost money on some rims I never received.. from ALLSTAR WIRE WHEELS IN SACRAMENTO..

HAUL MY RIDE AUTO TRANSPORT.. 

AND OTHERSS. so be carefull ppl... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

schwinn66 once again great to deal with:thumbsup: , thanks alot got the lil tiger today


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2008, 12:22 AM~11075597
> *schwinn66 once again great to deal with:thumbsup: , thanks alot got the lil tiger today
> *


Enjoy! :biggrin: (I KNOW IT WILL BE SWEEEETTTT!)


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 13 2008, 05:25 PM~11076448
> *Enjoy!  :biggrin:  (I KNOW IT WILL BE SWEEEETTTT!)
> *


Got the parts last week :thumbsup:


----------



## skinnischwinn

IVE GOT PARTS FROM "SCHWINN1966" & "STR8 CLOWN'N" GREAT DOING BIZ WITH THESE GUYS!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

bad news-shipped the same day money order was recieved. the packaging was the best i ever recieved. no rattle, nice and snug.  will do buisness again and highly recomended seller. :thumbsup:

told you i was'nt a flake. i did take a while but didnt flake.


----------



## schwinn1966

Skinnischwinn : Good Buyer! Paid in person LOL

Freakybehavior : Good Buyer pays fast! (Enjoy the stuff!)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

The homie Sader20 Good buyer fast payment 
:thumbsup: 

TNT Metal Workz
:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 18 2008, 05:19 PM~11122626
> *bad news-shipped the same day money order was recieved. the packaging was the best i ever recieved. no rattle, nice and snug.  will do buisness again and highly recomended seller. :thumbsup:
> 
> told you i was'nt a flake. i did take a while but didnt flake.
> *


pics of the forks.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 19 2008, 09:13 AM~11127109
> *pics of the forks.
> *


no camera. cant wait to start my next bike. :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 18 2008, 04:53 PM~11123263
> *Skinnischwinn : Good Buyer! Paid in person LOL
> 
> Freakybehavior : Good Buyer pays fast!  (Enjoy the stuff!)
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


GREAT SELLER gave me a free tee shirt n lrm handbook :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

MR.559 GREAT SHIPPER AND SELLER :thumbsup: GOT MY STUFF QUICK AND WRAPED WILL DO BUSINESS AGAIN


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 19 2008, 05:07 PM~11128691
> *MR.559 GREAT SHIPPER AND SELLER :thumbsup: GOT MY STUFF QUICK AND WRAPED WILL DO BUSINESS AGAIN
> *



likewise homie, good buyer


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Anyone know about TheVIOLATER?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=19053


----------



## Pedalscraper22

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 22 2008, 10:35 AM~11148489
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=19053
> *


? Thats not TheVIOLATER? Know anything about him?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Jul 22 2008, 10:56 AM~11148712
> *? Thats not TheVIOLATER? Know anything about him?
> *


I know that toyshop made him some parts. I would trust violater. Hes not on here much but I think we can trust him.


----------



## Pedalscraper22

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 22 2008, 10:58 AM~11148728
> *I know that toyshop made him some parts. I would trust violater. Hes not on here much but I think we can trust him.
> *


Hope so, I'm about to buy some shit off of him in a few day's, I'm doing it through paypal if that makes any kind of a difference?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Jul 22 2008, 10:58 AM~11148743
> *Hope so, I'm about to buy some shit off of him in a few day's, I'm doing it through paypal if that makes any kind of a difference?
> *


Why dont you get his phone number and call him. Usually people dont mind doing that. See how it goes from there.


----------



## Pedalscraper22

Sounds like a plan, I'll do that. Thanks for the advice


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

juangotti
fast shipping :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 22 2008, 05:26 PM~11151532
> *juangotti
> fast shipping  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


It got there? daymn.


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

SIMON


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MR.BODOQUITO_@Jul 22 2008, 05:33 PM~11152763
> *SIMON
> *


SIMON WHAT YOU STUPID ASS :uh:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2008, 06:31 PM~11152741
> *It got there? daymn.
> *


TODAY IT GOT HERE HOMIE DAMN THAT WAS FAST FOR GROUND


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by MR.BODOQUITO_@Jul 22 2008, 06:33 PM~11152763
> *SIMON
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: WHO DA FUCK IS THIS


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

MR.BODOQUITO KIND OF NAME IS THAT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SADER20+Jul 22 2008, 05:37 PM~11152788-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh: WHO DA FUCK IS THIS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SOME DUM ASS VATO HOMIE ITS A FAKE ACCOUNT HERE TO TALK SHIT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SADER20_@Jul 22 2008, 05:38 PM~11152797
> *MR.BODOQUITO KIND OF NAME IS THAT
> *


LOL I DONT KNOW THAT SHIT IS WACK


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 22 2008, 06:35 PM~11152774
> *SIMON WHAT YOU STUPID ASS  :uh:
> *


fuck u *** simon to all fast shippers get down and jump off my dick


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MR.BODOQUITO_@Jul 22 2008, 05:40 PM~11152815
> *fuck u *** simon to all fast shippers get down and jump off my dick
> *


WHAT DICK HOMIE I TAUGHT YOU SAID YOU WHERE A LADY NOW YOUR A TRANVESTITE LOL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: NINETEEN.O.FOUR, STR8_CLOWN'N, MR.BODOQUITO, bad news, SADER20, ON-DA-LOW PREZ

WHAT GOT NOTHING TO SAY???


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 22 2008, 06:40 PM~11152823
> *WHAT DICK HOMIE I TAUGHT YOU SAID YOU WHERE A LADY NOW YOUR A TRANVESTITE LOL
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 22 2008, 05:44 PM~11152860
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin: 
I THINK THIS FOO IS STUCK HE GOT NOTHING TO SAY LOL


----------



## MR.BODOQUITO

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jul 22 2008, 06:44 PM~11152860
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck u 2 im going to stop waisting my time on both of u bitches


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MR.BODOQUITO_@Jul 22 2008, 05:47 PM~11152885
> *fuck u 2 im going to stop waisting my time on both of u bitches
> *


SHIT HOMIE YOUR WASTING YOUR TIME ON THE REALS I DONT EVEN KNOW WHY YOU EVEN TRY TO COME BACK ON HERE


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 22 2008, 07:48 PM~11152894
> *SHIT HOMIE YOUR WASTING YOUR TIME ON THE REALS I DONT EVEN KNOW WHY YOU EVEN TRY TO COME BACK ON HERE
> *


Did he clown yo?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2008, 06:21 PM~11162666
> *Did he clown yo?
> *


NAH HE WAS JUST *TRYING* TO TALK SHIT TO ME AND SOME OTHER FOOS ON HERE I FORGOT THEN HE WAS TALKING SHIT ABOUT SOMEONES BIKE ILL FIND THE POST :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 23 2008, 11:17 PM~11164311
> *NAH HE WAS JUST TRYING TO TALK SHIT TO ME AND SOME OTHER FOOS ON HERE I FORGOT THEN HE WAS TALKING SHIT ABOUT SOMEONES BIKE ILL FIND THE POST  :biggrin:
> *


Im not that interested dont waist your time


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2008, 09:18 PM~11164319
> *Im not that interested dont waist your time
> *


WHATEVER FUCK IT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 23 2008, 11:24 PM~11164367
> *WHATEVER FUCK IT
> *


I was being a post whore when i asked you homie. my bad. haha.
no disrespect.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2008, 09:30 PM~11164443
> *I was being a post whore when i asked you homie. my bad. haha.
> no disrespect.
> *


LOL NAH HOMIE DONT TRIP ITS COO


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 23 2008, 11:36 PM~11164507
> *LOL NAH HOMIE DONT TRIP ITS COO
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WTF??? :barf: :barf: :loco:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

--- 

:0 :0 :0


----------



## sick1nine

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by sick1nine_@Jul 24 2008, 10:50 AM~11168097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


omg wow lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## D Twist

*SADER20* Great Buyer Paid Immediately!
You're parts will arrive on July 31st! :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 30 2008, 08:58 AM~11214081
> *SADER20 Great Buyer Paid Immediately!
> You're parts will arrive on July 31st!  :biggrin:
> *


D TWIST FAST SHIPPING
THANKS.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

viejitocencoast
FAST SHIPPING AND PRO THANKS GOT IT TODAY 
AND Also dtwist


----------



## Pedalscraper22

*TheVIOLATER* is the man. Shipped my shit the day after he got the money. Thanks homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Aug 1 2008, 03:50 PM~11235574
> *TheVIOLATER is the man. Shipped my shit the day after he got the money. Thanks homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Did he Violate you?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2008, 06:08 PM~11237705
> *Do you think he would Violate me for $1?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2008, 08:13 PM~11237738
> *
> *


muhahahhahahahha


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

MICHAEL JACKSON IS AT IT AGAIN :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pedalscraper22

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2008, 06:08 PM~11237705
> *Did he Violate you?
> *


Yeah he violated me with his crazy prices :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

http://www.streetlowrider.com/store/ :thumbsdown: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=409945&st=0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2008, 12:01 PM~11323820
> *http://www.streetlowrider.com/store/    :thumbsdown:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=409945&st=0
> *


Good Idea raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=19053


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

the poor boys, from wicked metal works.----great seller. good prices, and no b.s. i even got my parts delivered to my house!!!!! :0 great service! will keep doing bussiness and recomended seller! :thumbsup: thanks mitch!


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 12 2008, 04:14 PM~11326884
> *the poor boys, from wicked metal works.----great seller. good prices, and no b.s. i even got my parts delivered to my house!!!!! :0 great service! will keep doing bussiness and recomended seller! :thumbsup: thanks mitch!
> *


THANK YOU !! YOUR A GOOD BUYER.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 12 2008, 05:14 PM~11326884
> *the poor boys, from wicked metal works.----great seller. good prices, and no b.s. i even got my parts delivered to my house!!!!! :0 great service! will keep doing bussiness and recomended seller! :thumbsup: thanks mitch!
> *


  only the best at WMW


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

RABBIT :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THE POORBOYS GOOD ASS SELLER AND SHIPPER GOT MY STOCK PARTS FROM THE WME QUICK AND PACKAGE UP NICELY WILL DO BUSINESS ANYTIME


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 14 2008, 11:27 AM~11343075
> *THE POORBOYS GOOD ASS SELLER AND SHIPPER GOT MY STOCK PARTS FROM THE WME QUICK AND PACKAGE UP NICELY WILL DO BUSINESS ANYTIME
> *


 :thumbsup: your a very good buyer. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=359664&hl=

whoever has bought from me or i have bought off of please leave feedback in above link uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2008, 10:08 PM~11328783
> *RABBIT  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> *


Damn roller on roller crime?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

RIPSTA85 GOOD SELLER......GOT MY PARTS QUICK


----------



## TonyO

:thumbsup: Good feedback to SA Rollerz and Funkytownroller


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

GOT MY PARTS TODAY FAST SHIPPED
ripsta85


----------



## schwinn1966

the poor boys : Another good transaction! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2008, 10:01 AM~11323820
> *http://www.streetlowrider.com/store/    :thumbsdown:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=409945&st=0
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80

good feed back from tonyo and sic713 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

gizmo1 fast shipped as i like


----------



## skinnischwinn

SCHWINN1966 "The best place 2 get parts on LIL"!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

SACTOWN is a good buyer :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

***SCHWINN1966*** GREAT SELLER--FAST SHIPPER. THANKZ BRO.


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 2 2008, 03:53 PM~11499465
> *SCHWINN1966 "The best place 2 get parts on LIL"!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 2 2008, 02:58 PM~11499511
> *SACTOWN is a good buyer  :biggrin:
> *


your a good seller  nice work too :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 2 2008, 05:58 PM~11500534
> *your a good seller   nice work too  :thumbsup:
> *


anytime bro


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 2 2008, 04:19 PM~11499693
> ****SCHWINN1966***  GREAT SELLER--FAST SHIPPER. THANKZ BRO.
> *


Your Welcome! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## SAC_TOWN

the poor boys (mitch) good seller :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

ce 707 good seller :thumbsup:


----------



## chris23

SIC N TWISTED GOOD SELLER :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 6 2008, 09:08 PM~11537717
> *the poor boys (mitch) good seller  :thumbsup:
> *


 YOUR A GREAT BUYER. THANKZ, SAC_TOWN


----------



## 817Lowrider

sa rollerz good buyer


----------



## TonyO

:thumbsup: to THE TERMINATOR 

Thanks


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 8 2008, 06:57 AM~11546385
> *:thumbsup:  to  THE TERMINATOR
> 
> Thanks
> *


 :cheesy: NICE DOING BUISNESS WITH YOU TONY :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

:thumbsup: to Schwinn1966 for the OG grips I bought :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I still owe Raul like 16 bucks


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2008, 10:53 AM~11558143
> *I still owe Raul like 16 bucks
> *


and Im probably never going to get it. :|


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2008, 10:59 AM~11558182
> *and Im probably never going to get it.  :|
> *


just put there stuff on hold till u get it thats all


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 9 2008, 12:59 PM~11558182-->
> 
> 
> 
> and Im probably never going to get it.  :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you will one day.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Clown confution_@Sep 9 2008, 08:29 PM~11561899
> *just put there stuff on hold till u get it thats all
> *


x2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

Artistics.TX is a good buyer fast payment


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 9 2008, 06:29 PM~11561899
> *just put there stuff on hold till u get it thats all
> *


This is from last year. I dont even remember what it was for.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:uh:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 09:54 AM~11564996
> *This is from last year. I dont even remember what it was for.
> *


NopaymentOwned :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 07:45 PM~11571755
> *NopaymentOwned :roflmao:
> *


Im not really hurting for $16 homie but thanks for your concern.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2008, 05:47 AM~11571776
> *Im not really hurting for $16 homie but thanks for your concern.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## lesstime

viejitocencoast good trader and seller will be dealing with agian A+++ thanks bro 
parts look petter then pic that was sent :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 8 2008, 02:07 PM~11549311
> *:thumbsup: to Schwinn1966 for the OG grips I bought :thumbsup:
> *


Same to you! Always a pleasure.

:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

lets see the people i dealt with:

Drop'em
Schwinn1966
TonyO (TNT)
the_poor_boys
SA.Rollerz (Kandy Shop Kustoms)
viejitocencoast
bigmando

all good people, no problem dealing with them and received the parts in perfect condition  :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## schwinn1966

Wicked95
GOOD BUYER! Paid As Agreed!
:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

ON-DA-LOW PREZ
Good Buyer! Paid As Agreed!

Enjoy your NEW Schwinn S7 Tires Bro!
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Kaching

I didnt see any bad feedback from bonecollectors in this topic. I guess they never ripped off someone or whatever. I want to order there are they recommanded?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Lil Kaching_@Sep 20 2008, 09:40 PM~11654140
> *I didnt see any bad feedback from bonecollectors in this topic. I guess they never ripped off someone or whatever.  I want to order there  are they recommanded?
> *


yes sir. NY BONECOLLECTOR IS COOL. tell em juan sent ya


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 20 2008, 02:03 AM~11649768
> *ON-DA-LOW PREZ
> Good Buyer! Paid As Agreed!
> 
> Enjoy your NEW Schwinn S7 Tires Bro!
> :biggrin:
> *


OH YEAH THANKS 
U A GOOD SELLER TOO

THEY WILL GO ON MY '52  




























TTT
FOR SCHWINN1966


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lesstime

socios b.c. prez good man got more then what asked for thanks bro A++


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 26 2008, 10:41 AM~11706460
> *socios b.c. prez good man  got more then what asked for thanks bro  A++
> *


I got my box today. Thanks again homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 27 2008, 02:05 PM~11715173
> *I got my box today. Thanks again homie.  :thumbsup:
> *


any time


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## the poor boys

STILO RIDING LOW--VERY GOOD BUYER-PAID FAST. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

damn alot of smooth transactions lately.


----------



## TonyO




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## schwinn1966

*Wicked95* : Always a pleasure!

*Lil Kaching* : Good Buyer! Paid as agreed! Parts on there way!

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

the poor boys-will do bussiness again :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 30 2008, 08:39 AM~11738225
> *STILO RIDING LOW--VERY GOOD BUYER-PAID FAST.  :thumbsup:
> *


WICKED METAL WORKS GETS My :thumbsup: Up


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 4 2008, 04:36 PM~11778991
> *the poor boys-will do bussiness again  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## schwinn1966

*OZZYLOWRIDER* : BAD PERSON! DO NOT DEAL WITH!!!

:angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 4 2008, 09:05 PM~11780209
> *OZZYLOWRIDER : BAD PERSON!  DO NOT DEAL WITH!!!
> 
> :angry:
> *


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 5 2008, 07:05 AM~11780209
> *OZZYLOWRIDER : BAD PERSON!  DO NOT DEAL WITH!!!
> 
> :angry:
> *


x2 :thumbsdown: He still owes me fenders.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Oct 4 2008, 06:36 PM~11778991-->
> 
> 
> 
> the poor boys-will do bussiness again  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 4 2008, 08:03 PM~11779444
> *WICKED METAL WORKS GETS My :thumbsup:  Up
> *



both of you guys are good buyer  hope to do business real soon


----------



## TonyO

:thumbsup: to Krazy Kutting


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 4 2008, 07:03 PM~11779444
> *WICKED METAL WORKS GETS My :thumbsup:  Up
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 02:48 PM~11793397
> *:0
> *


yep 100% GOOD FEEDBACK :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

*MTX686 *: GOOD BUYER! 
:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Kaching

Schwinn1966 very good seller fast shipping good prices :thumbsup: 
very recommanded :thumbsup: 

thanks I just got my parts this morning It made my day uffin: 
will order from you again soon


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

Casper805 for being cool with me bullshitting him on shipping. I know I have not done it yet bro. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 12:21 AM~11926080
> *Casper805 for being cool with me bullshitting him on shipping. I know I have not done it yet bro. :biggrin:
> *


lol he called me excited that you sent out that chit already...

what kind of extras did you put in there


----------



## schwinn1966

bonecollector : GREAT SELLER!!!

Even Delivered My Parts Personally To My House!


Dtwist : Great Fabricator!! Delivered My Parts In Person To Me In Vegas!

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

d twist- delivered my badge trim at the SS. great quality and sweet welds.


----------



## chamuco61

the poor boys...good person to do business with!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

CHAMUC061---GREAT PACKING AND SHIPPING. A+


----------



## Hellraizer

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

* VIEJITOCENCOAST * VERY GOOD BUYER--PAID FAST. :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

FREAKY BEHAVIOR :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

* COD210 * GOOD BUYER. PAID FAST--- :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion

the poor boys : Good seller


----------



## DoneDeal82 R.O.

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 6 2007, 03:11 PM~6919730
> *REC: is realy honest and fast shipper.
> *


was up homeboy do u have any bike parts


----------



## lowriderwiz

on da low pres great buyer uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

gizmo1 - good seller uffin:


----------



## MR.559

76_schwinn good to deal with and great packaging! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 12 2008, 12:53 PM~12136770
> *76_schwinn good to deal with and great packaging! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: back at you man. only took 1 day to get my package. :cheesy: thanks alot for also saving my rims. i owe you one :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by DoneDeal82 R.O._@Nov 6 2008, 06:46 PM~12084966
> *was up homeboy do u have any bike parts
> *


yea. also got a few new frames. i'll pm you.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## MR.559

BAYTOWNSLC good buyer!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Nov 10 2008, 10:22 PM~12118507
> *on da low pres great buyer  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD SELLER


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Schwinn 1966 Good to deal with. Thanks again. :biggrin:


----------



## HAGCustoms

Mr.559 an excellent buyer, quick as quick can be on payment! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 04:17 PM~12193664
> *Mr.559 an excellent buyer, quick as quick can be on payment! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Hagcustoms great seller, had my badges cut super fast, thanks! Will be placing another order soon :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 13 2008, 05:07 PM~12148489
> *BAYTOWNSLC good buyer!! :thumbsup:
> *


mr.559.......good seller


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 18 2008, 05:56 PM~12194754
> *mr.559.......good seller
> *



BAYTOWNLC good buyer :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Bad News, thanks for the info.


----------



## D Twist

*MR.559* good buyer! A++++++  


*81.7.TX.* fast payment! thanks your package is going out same day as promised! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

D-Twist
FunkyTownRoller


hmmm who else recently. oh 

Casper805 but that dont count really


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 20 2008, 09:02 AM~12209593
> *MR.559 good buyer! A++++++
> 81.7.TX. fast payment! thanks your package is going out same day as promised!  :biggrin:
> *



Dtwist great seller! And great comunacation!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 20 2008, 11:31 PM~12217186
> *Dtwist great seller! And great comunacation!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


you get your frame from the dude on the schwinn forum yet. dude hooked you up with a deal!


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 10:32 PM~12217206
> *you get your frame from the dude on the schwinn forum yet. dude hooked you up with a deal!
> *


Not yet, ended up buyin 2 16" :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 20 2008, 11:44 PM~12217315
> *Not yet, ended up buyin 2 16"  :biggrin:
> *


damn. When I was trying to get one off there they wanted a bill plus. :around:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 10:32 PM~12217206
> *you get your frame from the dude on the schwinn forum yet. dude hooked you up with a deal!
> *



Should be here tueday :cheesy: I ended up buying 2 16" lol


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 10:45 PM~12217329
> *damn. When I was trying to get one off there they wanted a bill plus. :around:
> *


Gotta shop around lol I almost bought that 71' cool lemon midget, its clean but already got a o.g 16" that I need to restore one day


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 20 2008, 11:49 PM~12217370
> *Gotta shop around lol I almost bought that 71' cool lemon midget, its clean but already got a o.g 16" that I need to restore one day
> *


I almost picked up a couple krates on there. gotta watch your cash cus if you really into schwinns you will pick some thing up. thats why I realy visit the sight now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 22 2008, 02:48 PM~12226275
> *so...you guys got myspace?
> *


 :0


----------



## Clown Confusion

im still waiting so i have noting to say :|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THE POORBOYS (MITCH) GOOD GOOD SELLER AND SHIPPER GOT MY STUFF QUICK WILL DO BUSINESS WITH HIM ANYTIME


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2008, 08:58 AM~12252588
> *THE POORBOYS (MITCH) GOOD GOOD SELLER AND SHIPPER GOT MY STUFF QUICK WILL DO BUSINESS WITH HIM ANYTIME
> *


me to .. hes a good seller i always get my stuff on time......


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 25 2008, 10:31 AM~12252812
> *me to .. hes a good seller i always get my stuff on time......
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

DTwist :thumbsup: Great product!! Looks good!! Will do business again!!


----------



## D Twist

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 28 2008, 10:18 PM~12284645
> *DTwist  :thumbsup:  Great product!! Looks good!! Will do business again!!
> *


thank you!! glad you are happy and it made it there safe.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2008, 07:58 AM~12252588
> *THE POORBOYS (MITCH) GOOD GOOD SELLER AND SHIPPER GOT MY STUFF QUICK WILL DO BUSINESS WITH HIM ANYTIME
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800

MR.559: great seller, great communication and great packaging, wouldn't hesitate dealing with him again


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 1 2008, 06:29 AM~12300341
> *MR.559: great seller, great communication and great packaging, wouldn't hesitate dealing with him again
> *



Thanks


Ampo1800 great buyer!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## TonyO

:thumbsup: to UpInSmoke619 for the frame.


----------



## BASH3R

*MR.559*

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 5 2008, 01:16 PM~12345297
> *MR.559
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


X2 GREAT SHIPPER AND SELLER


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 8 2008, 07:41 PM~12372997
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

noe is the man :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez

:uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 9 2008, 11:28 AM~12378642
> *noe is the man :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## schwinn1966

Detatched : GOOD BUYER!

Justeez : GOOD BUYER!


:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 15 2008, 09:14 PM~12439735
> *Detatched :  GOOD BUYER!
> 
> Justeez :  GOOD BUYER!
> :biggrin:
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## DETACHED

schwinn1966, poor boys, wicked metal works, & d twist all great feedback best people ive delt with in along long time.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

you guys better wait till new year to do all your shipping. i went to ups earlyer and they wanted $5O to ship out my fairlady frame i sold on here. it barely weighed 9 pounds, just the box alone they wanted $3O!!!! thats insane!!!


----------



## TonyO

:thumbsup: to HAGCustoms (Dtwist's brother) for the headbadge


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 17 2008, 02:47 PM~12456477
> *you guys better wait till new year to do all your shipping. i went to ups earlyer and they wanted $5O to ship out my fairlady frame i sold on here. it barely weighed 9 pounds, just the box alone they wanted $3O!!!! thats insane!!!
> *


Use FedEx Ground :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 17 2008, 01:18 PM~12456706
> *Use FedEx Ground  :biggrin:
> *


ima check. i have'nt seen one around.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 17 2008, 03:18 PM~12456706
> *Use FedEx Ground  :biggrin:
> *


x2 frame is already here. thank you sir!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 17 2008, 04:02 PM~12457057
> *x2  frame is already here.  thank you sir!
> *


cool!
it was freakin below zero when i took that apart


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 17 2008, 04:05 PM~12457089
> *cool!
> it was freakin below zero when i took that apart
> *


i woulda told you that youre outta luck. i aint going outside. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## the poor boys

*** chris23 *** great buyer. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## schwinn1966

Stilo-G

Good Buyer! Paid as agreed

Enjoy ur Schwinn! :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

TTT


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

A ++++++++++ GOOD BUYER charger24


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn about time they pinned this damn topic lol


----------



## Clown Confusion

uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 23 2008, 07:41 PM~12510407
> *uffin:
> *


how you doing mike


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

sweet


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 23 2008, 04:13 PM~12509707
> *damn about time they pinned this damn topic lol
> *


X616188613074164876 

Took long enough.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2008, 08:19 PM~12510777
> *X616188613074164876
> 
> Took long enough.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## HAGCustoms

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 17 2008, 04:06 PM~12456614
> *:thumbsup: to HAGCustoms (Dtwist's brother)  for the headbadge
> *


Thanks Tony O and your payment was quick. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Dec 16 2008, 07:08 AM~12443400
> *schwinn1966, poor boys, wicked metal works, & d twist all great feedback best people ive delt with in along long time.
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 24 2008, 03:48 AM~12510469
> *how you doing mike
> *


I thought this was supposed to be "Feedback" only topic not another "hey how you doing? TTT, LOL, look at my Christmas Enchilada dinner, buy this, I'm selling this now..." bullshit topic. If this is your sorry pathetic excuse to try to beef your business up and make sales I feel sorry for you bro. :nosad:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 24 2008, 02:06 AM~12514116
> *I thought this was supposed to be "Feedback" only topic not another "hey how you doing?  TTT, LOL, look at my Christmas Enchilada dinner, buy this, I'm selling this now..." bullshit topic.  If this is your sorry pathetic excuse to try to beef your business up and make sales I feel sorry for you bro. :nosad:
> *


lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i have done business with these guys and alot more and all of them A+++++ :biggrin: 


poor_boys
detached
Artistics.TX
noe_from_texas
SAC_TOWN
JUSTDEEZ AKA (MR.CAD) lol 
NINETEEN.O.FOUR
Clown confution
mr.559 
76'_SCHWINN
bad_news
drop'em or what ever he calls himself now lol 
show-bound
chamuco61
skinnischwinn
kustombuilder
RO DANNY
nellynell
MRMARCU$


----------



## TonyO

:thumbsup: to Schwinn1966 for the two frames


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 24 2008, 07:33 AM~12515273
> *:thumbsup: to Schwinn1966 for the two frames
> *


TonyO :
Great To Deal With... As Always!
:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.559

Dtwist great seller! Very good communacation, product and packaging!!!!










Hagcustom great seller good product!!!!!! Thanks guys


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 20 2008, 11:42 AM~12483584
> *Stilo-G
> 
> Good Buyer! Paid as agreed
> 
> Enjoy ur Schwinn!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: great seller :thumbsup: thanks for being patient


----------



## TonyO

Hagcustom :thumbsup: for the headbadge


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 22 2008, 10:15 AM~12497353
> *
> *


great seller thanx alot raul........ :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 26 2008, 09:15 PM~12533822
> *great seller  thanx alot raul........ :thumbsup:
> *


  Pleasure doing business.


----------



## 817Lowrider

yo BAYTOWNSLC. I got your m.o. Bro. Have not had the net for minute. Will ship out tomorrow.with confirmation


----------



## 817Lowrider

cant answer pms on my phone :happsad:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 26 2008, 10:32 PM~12533978
> *yo BAYTOWNSLC. I got your m.o. Bro. Have not had the net for minute. Will ship out tomorrow.with confirmation
> *


no biggie...thanx


----------



## lesstime

mr559 is faster then i thought good buyer


----------



## schwinn1966

*charger24*

Good Buyer! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

:thumbsup: to Cruel Intention fast payment.


----------



## Cruel Intention

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 31 2008, 08:40 AM~12568207
> *:thumbsup: to Cruel Intention fast payment.
> *


 :biggrin: TONYO FAST SHIPPER


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Mr 559 Thanks for meeting me half way.


----------



## Clown Confusion

thanks for all the slow orders lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 5 2009, 08:50 AM~12609440
> *thanks for all the slow orders lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 31 2008, 07:14 PM~12568753
> *:biggrin:  TONYO FAST SHIPPER
> *


You're welcome bROther


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

RO DANNY good buyer/trader :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

betosbomb :thumbsdown: still owes me money


----------



## schwinn1966

Mr. Monte Carlo

Good Buyer! Paid Immediately!

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

POORBOYS (MITCH) EXCELLENT EXCELLENT SELLER AND SHIPPER GOT MY STUFF QUICK AND PACKED UP NICELY WILL DO BUSINESS WITH HIM ANYTIME :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 6 2009, 02:48 PM~12622463
> *POORBOYS (MITCH) EXCELLENT EXCELLENT SELLER AND SHIPPER GOT MY STUFF QUICK AND PACKED UP NICELY WILL DO BUSINESS WITH HIM ANYTIME  :thumbsup:
> *


yep WMW WEST is one of the best for stock parts low prices and fast shipping


----------



## TonyO

:thumbsup: to KrazyKutting for taking care of getting my parts to the right people for polishing, engraving, and plating.


----------



## Cruel Intention

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 7 2009, 08:26 AM~12630903
> *:thumbsup: to KrazyKutting for taking care of getting my parts to the right people for polishing, engraving, and plating.
> *


----------



## skinnischwinn

schwinn1966 - AWESOME SELLER~ALWAYS COMES THROUGH!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

MR 559 ESE GIL GOOD PERSON TOO DEAL WITH! :biggrin:
GRACIAS HOMIE!


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 6 2009, 12:48 PM~12622463
> *POORBOYS (MITCH) EXCELLENT EXCELLENT SELLER AND SHIPPER GOT MY STUFF QUICK AND PACKED UP NICELY WILL DO BUSINESS WITH HIM ANYTIME  :thumbsup:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

Mr.Casper A+++++ great transaction! gracias homie


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 7 2009, 02:10 PM~12634181
> *MR 559 EFE GIL GOOD PERSON TOO DEAL WITH! :biggrin:
> GRACIAS HOMIE!
> *



fixed :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 7 2009, 04:52 PM~12635876
> *Mr.Casper A+++++ great transaction! gracias homie
> *


----------



## mr.casper

poorboys "mitch" great shipping n packing thanks! gotta get more from ya!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 8 2009, 05:44 PM~12644862
> *poorboys "mitch" great shipping n packing thanks! gotta get more from ya!
> *


one more for the good guys lol


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 7 2009, 03:17 PM~12635512
> *x3  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD TRADER. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

the poor boys- :thumbsup: :thumbsup: will do business again :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 10 2009, 04:01 PM~12664238
> *the poor boys-  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: will do business again  :cheesy:
> *


SAC_TOWN 
:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jan 10 2009, 07:01 PM~12664238
> *the poor boys-  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: will do business again  :cheesy:
> *


damn it mitch making a good name for himself :biggrin: 


WICKED METAL WORKS AND PLAQUES


----------



## 817Lowrider

BAYTOWNSLC
STR8CLOWN'N
Charger
MTX686

All good transactions.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 10 2009, 10:35 PM~12665855
> *BAYTOWNSLC
> STR8CLOWN'N
> Charger
> MTX686
> 
> All good transactions.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

MTX686
mr.559
artistics.tx

your packages are on they,re way


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jan 7 2009, 02:25 PM~12633693
> *schwinn1966 - AWESOME SELLER~ALWAYS COMES THROUGH!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SKINNISCHWINN : Good Buyer! Good Luck in 09!

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

Fatdaddylv great to deal with and great packaging! Thanks homie


----------



## Steve9663

I glad to have it availble 
so far so good for me and the TRAFFIC FAM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

cool homies out their


----------



## the poor boys

** EL-RIMO ** VERY GOOD BUYER. :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

** TEMPEST ** VERY GOOD BUYER. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

schwinn1966 very cool person to deal with


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Jan 14 2009, 11:21 AM~12701933
> *schwinn1966 very cool person to deal with
> *


X2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

WICKED METAL WORKS :thumbsup: GOT MY PARTS AND THEY LOOK GREAT WELL DO BUSINESS AGAIN


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 14 2009, 09:10 PM~12706246
> *WICKED METAL WORKS  :thumbsup: GOT MY PARTS AND THEY LOOK GREAT WELL DO BUSINESS AGAIN
> *


you know how we roll bro A+ customer service and parts at low prices :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

WICKED METAL WORKS A++++++ got all the parts today they look good and fast turn around! Thanks homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 16 2009, 01:21 AM~12720192
> *WICKED METAL WORKS A++++++ got all the parts today they look good and fast turn around! Thanks homie
> *


  you know how we roll no 6 month waits


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 15 2009, 11:34 PM~12720306
> *  you know how we roll no 6 month waits
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 16 2009, 09:19 AM~12721478
> *:roflmao:
> *


JUST STATING FACTS WE PUT OUT A TOTAL OF 5 BIKES WORTH OF PARTS JUST THIS MONTH LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jan 16 2009, 09:34 AM~12720306-->
> 
> 
> 
> you know how we roll no 6 month waits
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 05:19 PM~12721478
> *:roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 16 2009, 05:32 PM~12721525
> *JUST STATING FACTS WE PUT OUT A TOTAL OF 5 BIKES WORTH OF PARTS JUST THIS MONTH LOL  :biggrin:
> *


What value do stupid ass comments like this add to the "FEEDBACK" topic? jackass :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2009, 09:51 AM~12721588
> *What value do stupid ass comments like this add to the "FEEDBACK" topic?  jackass  :uh:
> *


about you commenting on this lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 16 2009, 12:34 AM~12720306
> *  you know how we roll no 6 month waits
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## schwinn1966

MTX686 : GOOD BUYER! 

Enjoy your new parts! It was a pleasure meeting you... sorry I couldn't talk with longer.
:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 15 2009, 08:21 AM~12711387
> *you know how we roll bro A+ customer service and parts at low prices  :biggrin:
> *


THATS FOR SURE, LOW PRICES AND GOOD STUFF :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 17 2009, 01:56 AM~12730251
> *THATS FOR SURE, LOW PRICES AND GOOD STUFF  :cheesy:
> *


one more for the good guys lmfao


----------



## charger24

SCHWINN 66 LUIS AKA notorios odl and the prez odl,76 schwinn all good peeps to deal wit!!!!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 18 2009, 01:48 AM~12737940
> *SCHWINN 66  LUIS AKA notorios odl and the prez odl,76 schwinn  all good peeps to deal wit!!!!
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 17 2009, 10:48 PM~12737940
> *SCHWINN 66  LUIS AKA notorios odl and the prez odl,76 schwinn  all good peeps to deal wit!!!!
> *


  keep a eye out for my big ass box tommorow.


----------



## charger24

o i will cant wait ive been having packages once a week!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## tempest

THE POOR BOYS

Great to do business with..fast shipping,and very well packed!!!

will definately be buying from again 

THANKS FO HOOKING IT UP!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

66 ROLLERZ ONLY GREAT SHIPPER GOT MY STUFF QUICK :cheesy: 

AND THANKS ALOT PAULE THAT REALLY MEANT ALOT TO ME


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 5 2009, 02:45 PM~12611623
> *betosbomb  :thumbsdown:  still owes me money
> *


still owe me money on rims :uh:
yea fool was getting mad at this fool for doing what he is doing now he has owed me over 7 months 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=396748&st=0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Mr559 good guy to deal with. Got my crank today.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 23 2009, 12:06 PM~12793072
> *Mr559 good guy to deal with. Got my crank today.
> *



Glad it made it! 

Cadillac_pimpin great buyer


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 23 2009, 02:39 PM~12793342
> *Glad it made it!
> 
> Cadillac_pimpin great buyer
> *


damn for once you was teh seller and not the buyer lol


----------



## chris2low

the poor boys

***good buyer***
 :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

charger24

^^^^^serious buyer a+++++++++++


----------



## the poor boys

* RIPSTA85 * VERY GOOD BUYER. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

NINETEEN.O.FOUR-- good buyer.
tempest----also good buyer. both your guys parts will be shipped out tommorow.


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by tempest_@Jan 20 2009, 05:40 PM~12763183
> *THE POOR BOYS
> 
> Great to do business with..fast shipping,and very well packed!!!
> 
> will definately be buying from again
> 
> THANKS FO HOOKING IT UP!!!
> *


x10


----------



## schwinn1966

Mr Minnesota

Good Buyer! Paid Immediately after making the deal!

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

76'_SCHWINN

GOOD SELLER AND SHIPPER GOT MY STUFF FAST WILL DO BUSINESS AGAIN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 29 2009, 09:31 PM~12855558
> *76'_SCHWINN
> 
> GOOD SELLER AND SHIPPER GOT MY STUFF FAST WILL DO BUSINESS AGAIN
> *


like wise bro.


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 19 2009, 03:31 AM~12739736
> * keep a eye out for my big ass box tommorow.
> *


thats what she said.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 30 2009, 10:38 PM~12863576
> *thats what she said.
> *


hahahaa. mitch youre stupid.  ahahaha


----------



## el-rimo

i have buy some lowrider bike parts with "the poor boys"!its a very good seller,wuick reply to all my questionc!
ttt for the poor boys uffin:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 31 2009, 02:43 PM~12863615
> *hahahaa.  mitch youre stupid.  ahahaha
> *


hahaha


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 30 2009, 10:43 PM~12863615
> *hahahaa.  mitch youre stupid.  ahahaha
> *


I AGREE :cheesy:


----------



## mitchell26

no one cares for your feedback.


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 1 2009, 04:07 AM~12872779
> *no one cares for your feedback.
> *


ARE ALL ASSIES "GAY" OR JUST YOU MITCHELL????????


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by el-rimo_@Jan 30 2009, 11:27 PM~12864535
> *i have buy some lowrider bike parts with "the poor boys"!its a very good seller,wuick reply to all my questionc!
> ttt for the poor boys  uffin:
> *


  the poorboys...the BEST!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 4 2009, 05:26 PM~12906198
> * the poorboys...the BEST!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Feb 5 2009, 05:06 AM~12904395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE ALL ASSIES "GAY" OR JUST YOU MITCHELL????????
> *


its funny, all you ever do is talk about gay and *ASS*ies, like it interests you or something? same old shits getting old, time for new material or to stop all together.


----------



## the poor boys

*** AMB1800 *** GREAT TO DO BUSINESS WITH. :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 7 2009, 02:56 PM~12933318
> **** AMB1800  *** GREAT TO DO BUSINESS WITH.  :thumbsup:
> *


the poor boys = great seller, handled everything correctly, kept me updated about my order and great packaging, wouldn't hesitate dealing with him again


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 7 2009, 09:19 AM~12933362
> *the poor boys = great seller, handled everything correctly, kept me updated about my order and great packaging, wouldn't hesitate dealing with him again
> *


so you got all 3 boxes got to love customs lol


----------



## the poor boys

*** SAC_TOWN *** GREAT BUYER/TRADER. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

***THE POORBOYS*** LIKE AWAYS GREAT SELLER! MITCH GOOD BIZNESS MAN


----------



## fatdaddylv

Mr.559 What an outstanding person to do trade/business with. Fast and courtious from start to finish :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 7 2009, 02:40 PM~12936022
> **** SAC_TOWN ***  GREAT BUYER/TRADER.  :thumbsup:
> *


the poor boys- great seller/trader :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs

*** Low-Life09 *** Great Seller !! Gave me a deal on a couple parts & sent them out as soon as he recieved payment ! :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

*** MR. CASPER *** GREAT BUYER-- :thumbsup:


----------



## REC

cadillac_pimpin Good person to deal with i like the pedal car cant wait to have it redone should be a good project ..Thanks homie


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 10 2009, 06:48 PM~12965173
> *cadillac_pimpin  Good person to deal with i like the pedal car cant wait to have it redone should be a good project ..Thanks homie
> *


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Feb 7 2009, 04:39 PM~12936337
> *Mr.559 What an outstanding person to do trade/business with. Fast and courtious from start to finish  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Like wise homie, gracias


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

Artistics.TX good person to deal with payed fast with a MO and shipped out when he said he would A= buyer


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 11 2009, 04:29 PM~12974907
> *Artistics.TX good person to deal with payed fast with a MO and shipped out when he said he would A= buyer
> *


back to you playa


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 12 2009, 03:44 PM~12984646
> *back to you playa
> *


  anytime


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

ripsta85, good guy to deal with and works fast!!  will continue to do buisness with him.


----------



## ripsta85

76'_SCHWINN good customer pays fast good guy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

JUSTDEEZ, great seller! thanks for shipping them with fed ex, package got here fast!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 24 2009, 01:46 PM~13098255
> *JUSTDEEZ, great seller! thanks for shipping them with fed ex, package got here fast!!! :thumbsup:
> *


good buyer /\/\/\/\/\

fast payment.


----------



## 817Lowrider

I am a slow shipper. This guy has been waiting for a while for me to ship his stuff. Handle Bars and a sprocket that I gave him. all he had to do was pay shipping. sorry man. will ship out soon. My fault


----------



## selfmade213

BoneCollector good seller A++++


----------



## the poor boys

*** clown confution *** did a excellent job on my seats. a+ :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 26 2009, 09:20 AM~13117449
> **** clown confution ***  did a excellent job on my seats.  a+  :thumbsup:
> *


thank u buddy


----------



## schwinn1966

Artistics.TX 

Good Buyer! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

poor boys

good buyer. didnt even have to speak, just puts money in my account :biggrin: 

they're on the way.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 4 2009, 02:16 PM~13179292
> *Artistics.TX
> 
> Good Buyer!  :biggrin:
> *


My nice thanks you for her t bar


----------



## SAC_TOWN

socios b.c. prez GREAT work A+ :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 6 2009, 08:27 PM~13205834
> *socios b.c. prez GREAT work A+  :thumbsup:
> *


meh.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 6 2009, 09:54 PM~13205996
> *meh.
> *


X707


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2009, 09:42 PM~13206423
> *X707
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

81.7.TX. good buyer payed fast :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue

GulfCoast Dzigns

got my sprocket cut polished and shipped fast thanks homie


----------



## schwinn1966

*Steve9663* : Always A Pleasure!

*Mr Minnesota *: Good Buyer PAYS FAST!

*sick six *: Good Buyer Enjoy the grips!

Thanks Guys!
:biggrin:


----------



## bones8808

poor boys good seller fast shippin


----------



## bones8808

shwinn 1966 a++ seller fast shippin


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

good shit as always from schwinn1966 :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys

**justdeez** good seller--fast shipping. :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys

**bones8808** good buyer-- A+


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 4 2009, 03:06 PM~13179827
> *poor boys
> 
> good buyer.  didnt even have to speak, just puts money in my account :biggrin:
> 
> they're on the way.
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 10 2009, 08:18 PM~13240685
> ***justdeez** good seller--fast shipping.  :cheesy:
> *


x234567890 best .cad guy for your lowrider bike parts


----------



## sick six

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 10 2009, 08:14 AM~13234799
> *Steve9663 : Always A Pleasure!
> 
> Mr Minnesota : Good Buyer PAYS FAST!
> 
> sick six : Good Buyer  Enjoy the grips!
> 
> Thanks Guys!
> :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to slap those grips on you the man. :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

*78 Monte 4 Life* good seller n shipper, will do buisness with again


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 11 2009, 06:10 PM~13252858
> *78 Monte 4 Life good seller n shipper, will do buisness with again
> *


X2 good seller


----------



## schwinn1966

rodriguezmodels : Good Buyer! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559

poor_boys good seller! Got the 26" wheels today thanks homie
P.m sent on more parts


----------



## RollinBlue

:biggrin: socios b.c prez- good seller got my stuff fast and exactly what i wanted 
thanks homie


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 24 2009, 10:08 PM~13102430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a slow shipper. This guy has been waiting for a while for me to ship his stuff. Handle Bars and a sprocket that I gave him. all he had to do was pay shipping. sorry man. will ship out soon. My fault
> *


MTX686 Patient man. Even after I took way to long to ship. sorry homie hope it got there safe.


----------



## MTX686

hopefully i get it monday. its been 2 months!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 20 2009, 04:07 PM~13339597
> *:biggrin: socios b.c prez- good seller got my stuff fast and exactly what i wanted
> thanks homie
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 21 2009, 04:47 PM~13347158
> *hopefully i get it monday. its been 2 months!
> *


Damn I was hoping it would be there before friday.


----------



## MTX686

im sure itll be there on monday homie! how about that money order bro?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 21 2009, 11:03 PM~13349728
> *im sure itll be there on monday homie! how about that money order bro?
> *


when I get it you get real talk.


----------



## MTX686

ill believe it when i see it bro.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 22 2009, 03:54 AM~13351646
> *ill believe it when i see it bro.....
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Poor Boys. Thanks for meeting me. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

76 Schwinn, Thanks for the trades.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2009, 09:45 AM~13361978
> *76 Schwinn, Thanks for the trades.
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2009, 10:40 AM~13361939
> *Poor Boys. Thanks for meeting me.  :thumbsup:
> *


SUP HOMIE !


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2009, 09:40 AM~13361939
> *Poor Boys. Thanks for meeting me.  :thumbsup:
> *


*** SOCIOS B. C. PREZ *** GOOD BUYER*TRADER*SELLER ***
:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 23 2009, 12:50 PM~13363269
> *SUP HOMIE !
> *


sup. When you gonna buy something from me so I can say you were a good buyer on here? :dunno:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2009, 01:25 PM~13363558
> *sup. When you gonna buy something from me so I can say you were a good buyer on here?  :dunno:
> *


I NEED A FRAME !
NEED 1 WITH A TANK AN SKIRTS DONE AN THAT'S IT !


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 23 2009, 02:01 PM~13363897
> *I NEED A FRAME !
> NEED 1 WITH A TANK AN SKIRTS DONE AN THAT'S IT !
> *


Hmm... :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

MTX686-- :thumbsup:


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 26 2009, 03:04 PM~13398634
> *MTX686-- :thumbsup:
> *


poor boys! great seller and deal maker! money 4 the frame and rims goes out tuesday!


----------



## schwinn1966

*81.7.TX.* : Good Buyer! Paid Immediately! Enjoy the Rims! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 31 2009, 08:24 AM~13441731
> *81.7.TX.  :  Good Buyer! Paid Immediately! Enjoy the Rims!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!!* Schwinn1966 *delivered like he said he would!! Nice rims. Right in time for the show!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 1 2009, 08:31 PM~13458283
> *Thanks!! Schwinn1966 delivered like he said he would!! Nice rims. Right in time for the show!!
> *


pics? :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys

*** SYKED 1 *** GOOD BUYER :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 23 2009, 12:25 PM~13363558
> *sup. When you gonna buy something from me so I can say you were a good buyer on here?  :dunno:
> *


i got that feedback for you.
66 ROLLERZ ONLY: great buyer and a cool homie. will do buisness again. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 3 2009, 01:26 PM~13476522
> *i got that feedback for you.
> 66 ROLLERZ ONLY: great buyer and a cool homie. will do buisness again. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 3 2009, 01:26 PM~13476522
> *i got that feedback for you.
> 66 ROLLERZ ONLY: great buyer and a cool homie. will do buisness again. :thumbsup:
> *


X2 Thanks for letting me help with the frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 23 2009, 01:02 PM~13363363
> **** SOCIOS B. C. PREZ *** GOOD BUYER*TRADER*SELLER ***
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks again for the trades.


----------



## schwinn1966

knightsgirl19 : Good Buyer! Enjoy the speedometers!

DSweet LuX : As always! Good transaction! Glad I could help! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

Mr. 559. Another smooth transaction.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 9 2009, 09:33 PM~13535199
> *Mr. 559. Another smooth transaction.
> *


Like wise lil homie! Enjoy the warren wongs :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 9 2009, 09:50 PM~13535350
> *Like wise lil homie! Enjoy the warren wongs :0
> *


shhhh!!!! :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 9 2009, 10:50 PM~13535350
> *Like wise lil homie! Enjoy the warren wongs :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## syked1

in the past i've bought from poor boys, justdeez, pure xtc, hag designs, mr 559, str8 clown

all good guys


----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 11 2009, 08:21 AM~13540968
> *:0  :0
> *


x a thousand.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 11 2009, 05:16 PM~13548759
> *x a thousand.
> *


Cat's out the bag.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 10 2009, 08:53 PM~13541988
> *in the past i've bought from poor boys, justdeez, pure xtc, hag designs, mr 559, str8 clown
> 
> all good guys
> *



Thanks Fam!!


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 13 2009, 03:27 PM~13561975
> *Thanks Fam!!
> *


damn str8 :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

socios b.c. prez : Good Buyer! Enjoy!
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 17 2009, 12:32 PM~13606941
> *socios b.c. prez : Good Buyer! Enjoy!
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for everything homie. Got me a good deal and everything!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BASH3R

i got my popcorn in here too :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn in here too? ahahhahahahha


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

POORBOYS GOOD GOOD SHIPPER AND SELLER GOT MY STUFF QUICK AND WRAPPED UP, WILL DO BUSINESS AGAIN FO SHO


----------



## PurpleLicious

poorboy, very good seller
great service!

Really really well wrapped up!

will order parts again for sure!


----------



## Clown Confusion

poor boys good seller and a cool dude


----------



## show-bound

i have to leave negative feedback for my self...

for BSn darren on payment of trophies he sponsored...and taking my time refunding him cash on a tshirt order which i could not print offered to do other <refunded total!....and was stuck with the tees...

lost some items he had shipped me....

called me up was to settle dept with logos that he need for his myspace etc... 

im the still the bad guy..however i own up to it.... in my book im sorry for feeling EVEN STEVENS!


i know peeps here in person from far and abroad....im not a screen name that sits at home all day... 

i may also add i take hella long to ship chit...i just plan forget!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2009, 09:03 PM~13810218
> *i have to leave negative feedback for my self...
> 
> for BSn darren on payment of trophies he sponsored...and taking my time refunding him cash on a tshirt order which i could not print offered to do other <refunded total!....and was stuck with the tees...
> 
> lost some items he had shipped me....
> 
> called me up was to settle dept with logos that he need for his myspace etc...
> 
> im the still the bad guy..however i own up to it....  in my book im sorry for feeling EVEN STEVENS!
> i know peeps here in person from far and abroad....im not a screen name that sits at home all day...
> 
> i may also add i take hella long to ship chit...i just plan forget!!
> *


see if hes got a comeback for this :0


----------



## Stilo-G

POOR BOYS = Mitch received da parts real good seller everything was well packed will continue buyin


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

FUSION 1320 FAST PAY GOOD BUYER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fusion1320

On da low bc prez good seller got items 2 days earlier than expected thanks homie


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Jun 2 2009, 05:53 PM~14074088
> *On da low bc prez good seller got items 2 days earlier than expected thanks homie
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

i got a heads up on the bike shop in chino hills cali. aztlan bycicles has not answerd to any of my phone calls and hassent sent me my orders since feb 09. so just to warn ya if ya order from them ya may not see that order. you guys got info on this let me know please. :happysad:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 3 2009, 06:21 PM~14086452
> *i got a heads up on the bike shop in chino hills cali.  aztlan bycicles has not answerd to any of my phone calls and hassent sent me my orders since feb 09.  so just to warn ya if ya order from them ya may not see that order. you guys got info on this let me know please.  :happysad:
> *


 IF YOU EVER GET UR MONEY BACK-I ALWAYS GET THE BEST PRICES ON PARTS FROM SCHWINN1966-HE HOOKS THE HOMIES UP!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 8 2009, 01:28 AM~14123794
> *IF YOU EVER GET UR MONEY BACK-I ALWAYS GET THE BEST PRICES ON PARTS FROM SCHWINN1966-HE HOOKS THE HOMIES UP!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


cool cool. :biggrin: yea we may sue them cuz some one else had the sam probleme.


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 10 2009, 12:58 AM~14147014
> *cool cool. :biggrin:  yea we may sue them cuz some one else had the sam probleme.
> *


TAKE THOSE ASSHOLES TO SMALL CLAIMS COURT


----------



## schwinn1966

ripsta85 : Great Seller! Great to Deal With! Received Item FAST!

Thanks Again!


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 18 2009, 10:51 PM~13930089
> *POOR BOYS = Mitch received da parts real good seller everything was well packed will continue buyin
> *


very good buyer.


----------



## the poor boys

MR. MONTE CARLO -- VERY GOOD BUYER


----------



## fusion1320

Bought from loster87 smooth transaction cousin picked up the parts for me said went good good seller

Bought grips from gmoney customs good seller fast shipping too


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 10 2009, 08:06 PM~14155531
> *TAKE THOSE ASSHOLES TO SMALL CLAIMS COURT
> *


will try man


----------



## lowridermodels

*JUST DROPPIN DA BOMB OVER HERE ON MTX686 MR.LAFORGIA...VINNY HAS DONE IT ONCE AGAIN,AND JUST WARNING EVERYONE TO BEWARE..BUYER BEWARE! CLICK ON THE LINK AND YOU WILL SEE!*
VINNYS SALES ADD IN THE MODEL CAR SECTION!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 15 2009, 08:29 PM~14201193
> *JUST DROPPIN DA BOMB OVER HERE ABOUT MR.LAFORGIA...VINNY HAS DONE IT ONCE AGAIN,AND JUST WARNING EVERYONE TO BEWARE..BUYER BEWARE! CLICK ON THE LINK AND YOU WILL SEE!
> VINNYS SALES ADD IN THE MODEL CAR SECTION!
> *


*
 Good lookin out.*


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Them Fools JusDeez And Show Bound are aight!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 16 2009, 08:44 AM~14204477
> *Them Fools JusDeez And Show Bound are aight!!
> *


 :biggrin: SAME FOR THIS DUDE


----------



## TonyO

Inkedcity.com :thumbsup: mad props to the bad ass TNT tshirts and banners he made

Showbound :thumbsup: for the bad ass media package he did with the new TNT logo design.


----------



## fusion1320

Low life 09 good seller got my stuff quick and shit was clean as hell :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Jun 16 2009, 12:14 PM~14206064
> *Low life 09 good seller got my stuff quick and shit was clean as hell  :biggrin:
> *



fusion1320 GOOD BUYER, FAST PAYMENT AND SMOOTH TRANSACTION!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

justdeez :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 17 2009, 08:28 PM~14221904
> *justdeez  :thumbsup:
> *


basher got it down too


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 15 2009, 07:29 PM~14201193
> *JUST DROPPIN DA BOMB OVER HERE ON MTX686  MR.LAFORGIA...VINNY HAS DONE IT ONCE AGAIN,AND JUST WARNING EVERYONE TO BEWARE..BUYER BEWARE! CLICK ON THE LINK AND YOU WILL SEE!
> VINNYS SALES ADD IN THE MODEL CAR SECTION!
> *



Just bumping this up so peeps know not to deal with this lil fuckin scum bag VINNIE LAFORGIA who is a lil scam atrtist, karma is abitch and its gonna get him good!


----------



## vicmarcos

loster87 good seller frame came in boxed up great.. a mo sale and all went well


----------



## AJ128

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 19 2009, 06:00 PM~14242862
> *Just bumping this up so peeps know not to deal with this lil fuckin scum bag VINNIE LAFORGIA who is a lil scam atrtist, karma is abitch and its gonna get him good!
> *


fuck this lil bastard !! all you fellas keep on the look out for this lil punk. he burns people and you could be next . hes a lil boy far from being a man. when you guys get new members to your forum make sure you do a background check cuz this fagget is notrious for changing his name.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 19 2009, 06:00 PM~14242862
> *Just bumping this up so peeps know not to deal with this lil fuckin scum bag VINNIE LAFORGIA who is a lil scam atrtist, karma is abitch and its gonna get him good!
> *


Where is he from?


----------



## lowridermodels

He is from dillon colorado! Mtx686 piece o shit!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 21 2009, 02:45 AM~14251593
> *He is from dillon colorado! Mtx686 piece o shit!
> *


Damn I grave him some free shit.


----------



## BASH3R

fleetangel :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 21 2009, 09:02 AM~14253133
> *Damn I grave him some free shit.
> *


*he is going to try to come on here and the model car section under another name and use people again...so bewar,HES A FUCKING LIL SCUM BAG!* :angry:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE




----------



## majestic bike club

ANY 1 HAVE ANY INFO ON LATOWNLA


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 24 2009, 12:55 AM~14280172
> *ANY 1 HAVE ANY INFO ON LATOWNLA
> *


thats jagster man. If there is any one you can trust. Its jagster. does all our plaques for the b.c and cut some parts for my club.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club_@Jun 23 2009, 10:55 PM~14280172
> *ANY 1 HAVE ANY INFO ON LATOWNLA
> *


Hes been in business for 10 years.


----------



## majestic bike club

ok then ima see wats up with some custom parts


----------



## the poor boys

** fleetangel ** very good buyer :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

** djrascal ** very good buyer :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

** pink86regal ** very good buyer :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 25 2009, 01:33 PM~14296196
> *** fleetangel **  very good buyer    :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO...U R ALSO A GOOD SELLER!!!PARTS WERE VERY GOOD PACKAGED!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 21 2009, 01:37 PM~14254815
> *fleetangel :thumbsup:
> *


TTT BASHER!!!


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 25 2009, 03:31 PM~14297457
> *** djrascal ** very good buyer  :thumbsup:
> *


Big thanks to Poor Boys, Great seller in my book, i've gotten quite a few parts from him and i've never been disappointed with anything :biggrin: 
All items shipped fast and on time....


Plus it wasn't a dead cat like my son said !


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

rhr26 is a good person to deal with :thumbsup:


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 30 2009, 03:26 PM~14342434
> *rhr26    is a good person to deal with :thumbsup:
> *



ON-DA-LOW PREZ, hooked me up on a nice frame, good deal, fast shipment, no damage, good person to deal with!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## skinnischwinn

THANKS SCHWINN1966- 4 ALL THE GREAT PARTS!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

skinnischwinn : Good Buyer! Enjoy your parts!

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

MR. 559 :
Always a pleasure!
:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

Who still sells turntables for the bikes???


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

bought from low-life09. got frame few days later. good clean buissness. GOOD MAN RIGHT HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

bbaker78634 Good to do business with.


----------



## RidinLowBC

Good Seller ON-DA-LOW PREZ


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

bought from poor boys. got parts three days later.respectfull man right here. NOW LETS SEE AZTLAN BEET THAT.!!!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*MR.559 GOOD SELLER* uffin: uffin:


----------



## the poor boys

** MAJESTICS DELANO ** GOOD BUYER. :thumbsup:


----------



## majestics delano

the poor boys good seller and ships fast thanks


----------



## majestics delano

any one got any feedback on 19stratus97


----------



## ratrodbikes

ATT!!!!!
All Custom Bike Builder's
This is for the west coast from Wash-To- Or.
Renagade Muscle is starting to Host 8 Show's and needs help
Are you a bad ass builder?
this is the chance to show what's what and walk away with a prize, photo shoot with our Calendar Girl's and to be printed,
So once again, 
You want to build or watch,
Let us know as we are getting ready for the 2010 year 
See the past years winner's on the my-space at [email protected]
or give a e-mail to us at [email protected]

Were sort of new to low rider show's but we put on killer custom and vintage bike show's,
So tell us what we need to do to get the best show ever 
Thenk's
Renagade


----------



## BASH3R

FREAKY BEHAVIOR= good seller fast shipper


----------



## Fleetangel

MORE FEEDBACK FOR POOR BOYS!!!!


----------



## vicmarcos

radiersequal great seller..received package fast...thanks homie


----------



## majestics delano

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 19 2009, 01:56 PM~14818447
> *MORE FEEDBACK FOR POOR BOYS!!!!
> *


very good seller parts came to me in 3 days :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>I WANT ALL THE HOMIES HERE IN THE BIKE SECTION TO KNOW THAT THIS LIL FUCKING PEICE OF SHIT "VINNIE LA FORGIA" AKA:MTX686/S-10SFOREVER IS A FUCKING SCAM ARTIST AND WILL RIP YOU OFF THE WAY HE DID ME!</span>*


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 23 2009, 09:41 PM~14858165
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>I WANT ALL THE HOMIES HERE IN THE BIKE SECTION TO KNOW THAT THIS LIL FUCKING PEICE OF SHIT "VINNIE  LA FORGIA" AKA:MTX686/S-10SFOREVER IS A FUCKING SCAM ARTIST AND WILL RIP YOU OFF THE WAY HE DID ME!</span>
> *


Every one knows that. he get you? Damn that dude is persistent.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

freaky behavior a+++
good seller


----------



## Fleetangel

SHOTCALLERS GREAT SELLER SHIPPED FAST!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 6 2009, 01:11 AM~14690558
> *any one got any feedback on 19stratus97
> *


i've delt with him :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos

FREAKY BEHAVIOR GOOD SELLER RECEIVED ITEMS FAST THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 29 2009, 10:22 PM~14922540
> *FREAKY BEHAVIOR  GOOD SELLER  RECEIVED ITEMS FAST  THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


ttt for freaky


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 6 2009, 01:10 AM~14690554
> *the poor boys good seller and ships fast thanks
> *


FUCK YEAH POORBOYS EXCELLENT SELLER


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 5 2009, 07:16 PM~14991817
> *FUCK YEAH POORBOYS EXCELLENT SELLER
> *


X2


----------



## schwinn1966

ON-DA-LOW PREZ : Good Buyer! Paid as agreed

Enjoy ur parts!

:biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 10 2009, 10:09 PM~15043952
> *ON-DA-LOW PREZ  : Good Buyer! Paid as agreed
> 
> Enjoy ur parts!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ttt for schwinn1966

like always good seller fast shipper


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

POORBOYS GOOD GOOD SELLER AND SHIPPER I GOT MY STUFF TODAY AND THE THING ABOUT MITCH IS THAT HE SHIPS IT TO YOU INA PERFECT PACKAGE

WILL ALWAYS DO BUSINESS WITH HIM


----------



## the poor boys

**NINETEEN.O.FOUR** VERY GOOD BUYER :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

** FLEETANGEL ** GOOD BUYER :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 19 2009, 09:05 AM~15126097
> *** FLEETANGEL **  GOOD BUYER    :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE...N MORE BUSINNESS ON THE WAY!!!


----------



## the poor boys

** PRINCESS UNIQUE ** GOOD BUYER :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwi3342

How much for custom forks?? I sell lowrider parts for CHEAP


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

h3ll yea. POOR BOYS superb seller and shipper. reaceved my parts two days later. good, clean and very fast.


----------



## schwinn1966

BoneCollector : Good Buyer! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderwiz

atownimpalas good seller two thumbs up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

** PURPLELICIOUS ** VERY GOOD BUYER :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

the_poor_boys

really the best guy to deal with on lil!

Answer really fast,,, always there to answer to questions,,, and always help the customers!

And the thing I like the most,,, he always wrap all the parts perfectly in a box,,, never received something domaged from him!

BIG UP!


----------



## the poor boys




----------



## the poor boys

** CHAOS91 ** GOOD BUYER :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Oct 6 2009, 09:06 PM~15287699
> *the_poor_boys
> 
> really the best guy to deal with on lil!
> 
> Answer really fast,,, always there to answer to questions,,, and always help the customers!
> 
> And the thing I like the most,,, he always wrap all the parts perfectly in a box,,, never received something domaged from him!
> 
> BIG UP!
> *


X2 POORBOYS IS THE BEST WHEN WRAPPING


----------



## the poor boys

** ERIC IN CALI ** GOOD BUYER :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

atx_legions & big andrew are goods buyers


----------



## lowriderwiz

On da low prez great buyer 
Two thumbs up


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Oct 13 2009, 09:54 PM~15347543
> *On da low prez great buyer
> Two thumbs up
> *


ttt for a good seller lowriderwiz


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

what can you guys tell me about (youcantfademe) i need feedback on him. is he legit? have you worked with him.? just need to know incase i send my frame out and it ends up not coming back. LMK thanks

peace.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 15 2009, 12:12 AM~15362147
> *what can you guys tell me about  (youcantfademe)  i need feedback on him. is he legit?  have you worked with him.?  just need to know incase i send my frame out and it ends up not coming back. LMK  thanks
> 
> peace.
> *


go search the feedback section.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 15 2009, 12:44 AM~15363350
> *go search the feedback section.
> *



done that. waiting for the info. thought id try it out here to. just in case someone here knows him.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 15 2009, 05:11 PM~15368451
> *done that. waiting for the info.  thought id try it out here to.  just in case someone here knows him.
> *


Im confused. it takes seconds if you search when you search at night. he gots good fead back.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 16 2009, 12:27 AM~15374755
> *Im confused. it takes seconds if you search when you search at night. he gots good fead back.
> *


yea poor boys bumped his feed back to the top for me.

it just dident add up when you put it a setent way.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 16 2009, 01:01 PM~15377793
> *yea poor boys bumped his feed back to the top for me.
> 
> it just dident add up when you put it a setent way.
> *




What I meant was enter his name in the search box which is located on the bottom of the page. left hand side.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 16 2009, 11:50 PM~15384686
> *
> 
> What I meant was enter his name in the search box which is located on the bottom of the page. left hand side.
> *



did so in caps and in lower case. all that came up was reasults were not found. you may have spelled it wrong or it was reamoved. somthing like that. oh well whats done is done. cant change it even if i wanted to. he ses he has the paint for it. and the shop. so ill just exchange numbers so i can speak to him voice to voice.


----------



## 817Lowrider

The search engine was down. its cool. he has very good feadback.


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## lowriderwiz

PURPLELICIOUS great buyer :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

JustCruisin

Good Buyer! Paid Immediately! 

Thanks!

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

_*dave_st214 great buyer i would do buisness wit him again no questions asked  *_


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 26 2009, 04:08 PM~15471730
> *dave_st214 great buyer i would do buisness wit him again no questions asked
> *


SPOOK IS A GREAT SELLER


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 28 2009, 02:48 AM~15489827
> *SPOOK IS A GREAT SELLER
> *


_* :angry: :angry: :angry: SPOCK!!!*_


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR




----------



## the poor boys

** ERIC IN CALI ** GOOD BUYER :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Oct 21 2009, 07:46 PM~15427753
> *PURPLELICIOUS great buyer  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



lowriderwiz great seller that you can trust!

he answer to all my questions correctly :biggrin: 

answer fast and wrap all the stuff perfectly!  


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

2 thumbs up budy!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

MADRIGAL KUSTOMS

EXCELLENT SELLER AND SHIPPER GOT MY STUFF SUPER FAST WILL DO BUSINESS ANYTIME 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 26jd

does anyone have any feed back on basher


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Nov 13 2009, 08:20 PM~15659457
> *does anyone have any feed back on basher
> *


you got nothing to worry about. he's a good dude.


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 13 2009, 07:44 PM~15659638
> *you got nothing to worry about.  he's a good dude.
> *


ohh cause i send a money order to him n he hasnt even said nothing


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Nov 13 2009, 08:47 PM~15659667
> *ohh cause i send a money order to him n he hasnt even said nothing
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT IT HELL GET BACK AT YOU HES COOL AS FUCK


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Nov 13 2009, 08:47 PM~15659667
> *ohh cause i send a money order to him n he hasnt even said nothing
> *


Basher is a slooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww ass shipper but you will get your order. :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2009, 12:50 PM~15664454
> *Basher is a slooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww ass shipper but you will get your order. :biggrin:
> *


ohh cool


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 30 2009, 10:55 PM~15519816
> *SO I SEE HE HAS GOOD FEADBACK
> 
> WHAT ABOUT THE FEEDBACK THOUGH
> *



wanted to make sure he was real and not just trying to get free shit.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

fool2 good seller :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

SPOCK AND MR. 559 GREAT SELLERS. I WOULD DO BUSINESS WITH THEM AGA  IN


----------



## 68 CHEVY

haro amado sent my parts and i payed for both ways :thumbsdown: wont fuck with him again


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

68 CHEVY AND POOR BOYS. GOOD TRADESMEN . GOT A FRAME,HEAD CUPS,SPROCKET,CRANK AND BADGE IN TRADE FOR HANDLE BARS,TWISTED SISSY BARS,GOOSE NECK,AND FORKS.(68 CHEVY) AND GOT A STEERING TUBE IN TRADE FOR A CRUISER SEAT.(POOR BOYS) GOT PARTS IN GREAT TIME. ALWAYS HAPPY DOING BUISSNESS WITH THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 30 2009, 11:54 AM~15821724
> *haro amado sent my parts and i payed for both ways :thumbsdown: wont fuck with him again
> *


this fuckin guy is now tryin to get over on me by sayin i didnt send some wheels wtf i got people that watched me pack the parts so then he says well just send me my parts back and i say ok just pay for both ways just like i did and then hes got a big problem with that like i said i definetly wont fuck with this guy again


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

NO ONE CURRS


----------



## socios b.c. prez

neta?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

SI


----------



## socios b.c. prez

orale


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

*78 MONTE 4 LIFE*

GOOD SELLER AND SHIPPER


----------



## Reynaldo866

has anyone bought from NOTORIOUS*ODL* how did it go


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 11 2009, 09:51 AM~15946997
> *has anyone bought from NOTORIOUS*ODL* how did it go
> *


good seller and buyer.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 11 2009, 09:49 AM~15948006
> *good seller and buyer.
> *


x2


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Dec 11 2009, 02:36 PM~15949537-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Dec 11 2009, 11:49 AM~15948006
> *good seller and buyer.
> *


alright thanks guys


----------



## 26jd

seanjohn21 is a good seller n fast shiper.i would do business wit him again


----------



## bodypiercer830

anyone know how i can get in contact with on da low prez?


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Dec 12 2009, 05:24 PM~15961206
> *anyone know how i can get in contact with  on da low prez?
> *


what for?


----------



## bodypiercer830

cause damn doug looks like ur playin hide n seek all i wanna is when im gonna get my stuff that i traded u for!!!


----------



## littlerascle59

orangecrush719, great buyer :thumbsup:


----------



## bodypiercer830

just got my parts from 68 chevy thanxs doug


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Dec 15 2009, 04:21 PM~15990450
> *just got my parts from 68 chevy  thanxs doug
> *


a+ seller a- buyer naw j/p great to deal with


----------



## bodypiercer830

elspock84 is a GOOD trader!! will deal with him again :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Dec 16 2009, 11:12 PM~16005016
> *elspock84 is a GOOD trader!! will deal with him again :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie will trade wit you any day :thumbsup:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

syked1 great seller i would deal with him anytime


----------



## syked1

i appologize to 68 chevy hes a good guy no rip off here - A+++++


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

POORBOYS REAL GOOD SELLER I'll DO BUSINESS WITH HIM ANYDAY. GOOD SHIPPER ALSO GOT MY BIKE NO DAMAGE. :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 13 2009, 02:10 PM~15968219
> *orangecrush719, great buyer :thumbsup:
> *


I get no feedback? :dunno:


----------



## the poor boys

** LINCOLNSAL ** very good buyer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

* pm of transaction
*



> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats up bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just rolled out of bed... ima try this again... :cheesy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats the word ese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quite honestly , im disappointed, the only thing i can use is the handle bars, but even they are stripped out. the crank doesnt accept the correct bearings, or even the correct nuts for the right size bearings, i was supposed to get a og schwinn neck,instead i got a wald. just return my tv when you get it and i will do the same with these parts.no bad feedback and we go our seperate ways, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ur crazy bro those bars are new and the tv is gone i got ittoday and the mother fucker didntr even work so get the fuck outa here give me bad feed back ur the one who diserves it*


----------------------------

Pics of said crap..... sucks is im doing this for my kid , i take it a little more personal..... :angry: :angry: :angry: 

2 boxes of pure garbage.... WHO THE FUCK PUTS A PLASTIC BMX SEAT ON A LOWRIDER?









stripped bars









crank that wont work on a 20'' bike , along with a 26'' crank :uh: 










2 bullshit wald necks









detail of junk.. :angry: 









more useless junk









bullshit scwhinn badge. completly unuseable...










again, fuck you doug... if thats even your real name , karma is a bitch ...... i got family in akron, just right down the road from ya....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

is this your slum ? :0 










* i told you dont fuck with me, free gay porn to your mothers house!

Carter, Douglas
2630 Sherman Blvd
Fort Wayne, IN 46808-2010
(260) 387-6066


Carter, Micheal
2630 Sherman Blvd
Fort Wayne, IN 46808-2010
(260) 387-6066*


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 24 2009, 11:00 AM~16077553
> *is this your slum ?  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i told you dont fuck with me, free gay porn to your mothers house!
> 
> Carter, Douglas
> 2630 Sherman Blvd
> Fort Wayne, IN 46808-2010
> (260) 387-6066
> Carter, Micheal
> 2630 Sherman Blvd
> Fort Wayne, IN 46808-2010
> (260) 387-6066
> *


wow stalker no i think so like i said bitch send anyone over here and they wont be commin home u send me some bullshit tv that is broke u told me ur other tv was broke but guess both of them are and that was a 68 dollar tv get the fuck outta here u sound like ur 10 thats prolly a pi of u


----------



## Reverend Hearse

you are full of shit, if it was broke , you would have said something, not gotten rid of it. i said to send it back , if it was broke what would the problem be of sending it back? you are full of shit , your mother is apparently ok with you ripping people off , as judged by her actions on the phone. so your family must be all scammers.

its cool bro, some REAL homies are helping myself and my kid build our bikes in a honest way, not by theft like your bitch ass..... just remember i have a 3 line phone and nothing but spare time, and family right down the road.....


----------



## 68 CHEVY

:biggrin: bitch i told u to send them and that wasnt even my mom dumb fuck i told u to send them and when u do tell them bye cause its a suicide mission


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Dec 24 2009, 10:23 AM~16077775
> *:biggrin:  bitch i told u to send them and that wasnt even my mom dumb fuck i told u to send them and when u do tell them bye cause its a suicide mission
> *


why do you keep telling me to send people? i just want my shit back. its real fucking easy. you get off on stealing from people. its cool , karma is a bitch.... we WILL meet at some point, it wont be pretty.... send my shit back and i will do the same with this garbage... why is that so hard for you?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Fuck 68chevy is a thief. thats dirty. u knew that wasnt a fair trade from jump street.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

X2 FUCK THAT FOO


----------



## BASH3R

x3


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

x4


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

SPOCK A REAL GOOD SELLER. O YEAH THANKS FOR THE OIL FILTERS FOR MY LINCOLNS


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 24 2009, 12:27 AM~16074907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stripped bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crank that wont work on a 20'' bike , along with a 26'' crank :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 bullshit wald necks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> detail of junk.. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more useless junk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit scwhinn badge. completly unuseable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't know ya bro(68Chevy) but if you described these as good parts, then you must've been highly mistaken, those parts that you sent to dude looks like crap. Just calling it like I see it.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 27 2009, 08:23 PM~16104835
> *Don't know ya bro(68Chevy) but if you described these as good parts, then you must've been highly mistaken, those parts that you sent to dude looks like crap. Just calling it like I see it.
> *


RUMORS ARE THAT HES WAS SHOOTING UP SOME HEROIN AND THAT EVERYTHING SEEM "GOOD" TO HIM...FOOLIO MUST HAVE CALLED HIM AT THE WRONG TIME :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 27 2009, 07:23 PM~16104835
> *Don't know ya bro(68Chevy) but if you described these as good parts, then you must've been highly mistaken, those parts that you sent to dude looks like crap. Just calling it like I see it.
> *


they look even worse in person... too bad its steel ,if he would have at least sent me a box of wood , i would have been able to light fire to it and dance around it.....


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 24 2009, 07:06 PM~16081967
> *SPOCK A REAL GOOD SELLER. O YEAH THANKS FOR THE OIL FILTERS FOR MY LINCOLNS
> *


Thanks bro! Lincolnsal great buyer! Man of his word :thumbsup:


----------



## REC

Rollinaround Good person to deal fast shipping and happy with what i got!!


----------



## the poor boys

** SALVADOR MENDOZA ** good buyer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reynaldo866

NOTORIOUS*ODL*
A+ seller :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Just putting it out there.


I owe 3 people some items.

Raquness Fenders and seat
Disfuctional from OT 2 video games
SA Rollerz chome neck.

All will receive items. I am just waiting on my check.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

I'M GIVING THE USPS BAD FEEDBACK  MOFOS LOST MY MONEY ORDER


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 7 2010, 06:03 PM~16219010
> *I'M GIVING THE USPS BAD FEEDBACK  MOFOS LOST MY MONEY ORDER
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 7 2010, 08:03 PM~16219010
> *I'M GIVING THE USPS BAD FEEDBACK  MOFOS LOST MY MONEY ORDER
> *


wouldnt have that problem if you had paypal :uh:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

:buttkick: SPOCKY TE VOY A PATEAR EL MEDALLAS WEY :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 9 2010, 08:23 PM~16239766
> *:buttkick:  SPOCKY TE VOY A PATEAR EL MEDALLAS WEY :biggrin:
> *


en la riata???? pero si de ahi comes cabron :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

TE LA SUMO CULERO :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

como???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 7 2010, 07:03 PM~16219010
> *I'M GIVING THE USPS BAD FEEDBACK  MOFOS LOST MY MONEY ORDER
> *


did you mail that shit in a envelope?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 04:07 PM~16216819
> *Just putting it out there.
> I owe 3 people some items.
> 
> Raquness Fenders and seat
> Disfuctional from OT 2 video games
> SA Rollerz  chome neck.
> 
> All will receive items. I am just waiting on my check.
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Dec 29 2009, 01:13 PM~16122763
> *** SALVADOR MENDOZA ** good buyer.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: X2


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 7 2010, 09:03 PM~16219010
> *I'M GIVING THE USPS BAD FEEDBACK  MOFOS LOST MY MONEY ORDER
> *


got your reciept??????


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

YESSIR :biggrin: I'M GETTING MY MONEY BACK IN 30 TO 60 :angry: MINUS THE 15 DOLLAR FEE


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 7 2010, 07:03 PM~16219010
> *I'M GIVING THE USPS BAD FEEDBACK  MOFOS LOST MY MONEY ORDER
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 11 2010, 12:57 AM~16252141
> *x2 :angry:
> *


and again x3


----------



## elspock84

DRUID

great buyer!!!!! wouldnt hesitate to sell to him again.


----------



## schwinn1966

dave_st214

good buyer paid as agreed!

thanks!
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 05:07 PM~16216819
> *Just putting it out there.
> I owe 3 people some items.
> 
> Raquness Fenders and seat
> Disfuctional from OT 2 video games
> SA Rollerz  chome neck.
> 
> All will receive items. I am just waiting on my check.
> *


WILL BE OUT SOON


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 04:07 PM~16216819
> *Just putting it out there.
> I owe 3 people some items.
> 
> Raquness Fenders and seat
> Disfuctional from OT 2 video games
> SA Rollerz  chome neck and free frame
> 
> All will receive items. I am just waiting on my check.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 18 2010, 09:39 PM~16332738
> *
> *


I got that here. My bad fool.


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 10 2010, 03:15 AM~16242588
> *YESSIR :biggrin: I'M GETTING MY MONEY BACK IN 30 TO 60 :angry: MINUS THE 15 DOLLAR FEE
> *


Happened to me too. THough mine was a rent check.  Landlord was all, where's my money. Had to come up with another nine bills in 3 days before I got charged all the late fees that had accumulated.


----------



## schwinn1966

Mr Minnesota

Great Buyer! Paid Immediately!

Thanks!

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 19 2010, 01:39 PM~16339544
> *I got that here. My bad fool.
> *


I still got yall shit. once I get $$$ in my hands Il will ship sorry bout the bullshit


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Estrella Bike Club is a good buyer ....payed fast and i would do business again with him.. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

poor boys A+ shipper and trades man.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

NINETEEN.O.FOUR good buyer :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 29 2010, 05:39 PM~16454234
> *I still got yall shit. once I get $$$ in my hands Il will ship sorry bout the bullshit
> *


Shipping out Friday. sorry for the bullshit guys


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 9 2010, 01:54 PM~16561596
> *Shipping out Friday. sorry for the bullshit guys
> *


 :|


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

R.O.C good seller, fast shipper :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 9 2010, 01:54 PM~16561596
> *Shipping out Friday. sorry for the bullshit guys
> *


which friday?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 11 2010, 08:18 PM~16587302
> *which friday?
> *


tomorrow.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 9 2010, 02:54 PM~16561596
> *Shipping out Friday. sorry for the bullshit guys
> *


ALL SHIPPED OUT.


----------



## PurpleLicious

SA ROLLERZ

do some great job!
always answer fast to the pm!

hella great service!

thx Again John


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 12 2010, 08:25 PM~16597755
> *SA ROLLERZ
> 
> do some great job!
> always answer fast to the pm!
> 
> hella great service!
> 
> thx Again John
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

ON-DA-LOW PREZ

GOOD GOOD SELLER AND SHIPPER WILL DO BUSINESS ANYTIME :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

MEXICA

CHAIN REACTION

Good Buyers! Enjoy your parts!

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

dusty87ls

Good Buyer! Paid Quick!
:biggrin:


----------



## hcc72

*STREETLOWRIDER IS STILL THIEVING MONEY.

DON'T BUY FROM THIS FUCKER!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by hcc72_@Feb 20 2010, 04:24 AM~16668963
> *STREETLOWRIDER IS STILL THIEVING MONEY.
> 
> DON'T BUY FROM THIS FUCKER!!!!!!!!!
> *


*
Aztlan Bicycle is bad too.*


----------



## Raguness

Juan Gotti seat came in today. Thanks G. :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

notorious enemy good buyer
latino66 good buyer
west 13 good buyer


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 22 2010, 07:44 PM~16692961
> *notorious enemy good buyer
> latino66 good buyer
> west 13 good buyer
> 
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

SHOW-BOUND


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Feb 22 2010, 07:28 PM~16692024
> *Juan Gotti seat came in today.  Thanks G. :biggrin:
> *


Sorry about the b.s bro.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

another gold star for schwinn1966. always a pleasure




and, 

cruisin in style c.c. ----- good dude to do biz with


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 24 2010, 01:18 PM~16712237
> *Sorry about the b.s bro.
> *


No worries it happens.* JUST DON'T LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN!!!*



Just Playing. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Clown Confusion......... :thumbsup: WILL DO BUSINESS AGAIN WITH HIM


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 25 2010, 09:34 PM~16728337
> *Clown Confusion......... :thumbsup:  WILL DO BUSINESS AGAIN WITH HIM
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

caddilac_pimpin.................... great dude to do biz with





clown confusion ................. dude put money in my account for nothing! :0


----------



## west_13

bodypiercer830 GOOD BUYER :biggrin: 
FLEETANGLE GO0D BUYER :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 26 2010, 12:45 AM~16729515
> *caddilac_pimpin....................  great dude to do biz with
> clown confusion .................  dude put money in my account for nothing! :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 25 2010, 10:45 PM~16729515
> *caddilac_pimpin....................  great dude to do biz with
> clown confusion .................  dude put money in my account for nothing! :0
> *


thats the way to do it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 26 2010, 10:36 AM~16732680
> *thats the way to do it
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 24 2010, 07:26 PM~16714932
> *another gold star for schwinn1966.  always a pleasure
> and,
> 
> cruisin in style c.c. -----  good dude to do biz with
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

POOR BOYS A +++ seller and shipper. got my parts quick no thanks to the slowness of the US POSTAL SERVICE.


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 25 2010, 10:45 PM~16729515
> *caddilac_pimpin....................  great dude to do biz with
> clown confusion .................  dude put money in my account for nothing! :0
> *





can you put money on my account for nothing too..lol.. I'm broke.. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 1 2010, 11:58 PM~16768752
> *[/size]
> can you put money on my account for nothing too..lol.. I'm broke.. :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 24 2010, 12:29 PM~16710894
> *SHOW-BOUND
> *


excellent buyer!


everyone else who has ordered from me leave feedback as well....


----------



## Clown Confusion

Basher good seller :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

clown confusion good buyer


----------



## schwinn1966

JUSTDEEZ : GREAT PERSON TO DEAL WITH!

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 3 2010, 12:04 AM~16778872
> *clown confusion good buyer
> *


x2


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

SIK_9D1
good buyer 
paid really fast
will do business again with him.....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

916 king's a turd /scammer dont f*ck wit em


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Feb 25 2010, 09:34 PM~16728337-->
> 
> 
> 
> Clown Confusion......... :thumbsup:  WILL DO BUSINESS AGAIN WITH HIM
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Mar 2 2010, 10:04 PM~16778872
> *clown confusion good buyer
> *


Mike dont fuck around.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2010, 07:53 PM~16788695
> *Mike dont fuck around.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 3 2010, 07:58 PM~16788728
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'm still waiting..


----------



## 67 hollywood

cadillac_pimpin great seller


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 4 2010, 10:15 PM~16799953
> *cadillac_pimpin great seller
> *



 67 hollywood fast buyer.....got the money fast.......will do business again....let me know if you like anything else i have


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 4 2010, 10:22 PM~16800058
> * 67 hollywood fast buyer.....got the money fast.......will do business again....let me know if you like anything else i have
> *


i like this boys buisness here..lol

REPEAT CUSTOMER! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 4 2010, 10:46 PM~16800434
> *i like this boys buisness here..lol
> 
> REPEAT CUSTOMER!  :biggrin:
> *


  ......of course your my right hand man...no ****


----------



## bodypiercer830

yo anyone got any problems gettin parts from west 13


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Mar 5 2010, 05:40 PM~16807621
> *yo anyone got  any problems gettin parts from west 13
> *


no but I got problems with you not coming thru then acting like nothin happened. :|


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Mar 5 2010, 04:40 PM~16807621
> *yo anyone got  any problems gettin parts from west 13
> *


 i said i was gonna ship it the day before..
yesterday..but now it's gonna have to
be shipped out on monday..because
i needed to ship something out to
one of my club member's..


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 5 2010, 05:48 PM~16807683
> * i said i was gonna ship it the day before..
> yesterday..but now it's gonna have to
> be shipped out on monday..because
> i needed to ship something out to
> one of my club member's..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bodypiercer830

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 04:45 PM~16807661
> *no but I got problems with you not coming thru then acting like nothin happened. :|
> *


dude get the fuck over it u sold those parts already and its not like i ripped u off dumb fuck the transaction never happen im just askin about west 13 but like always u have to be a little bitch in everyone shit but since u wanna be a lil girl and be nosey i payed money for a part and this dude hasnet sent shit im startin to think this dudes a scam!!!


----------



## bodypiercer830

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 5 2010, 04:48 PM~16807683
> * i said i was gonna ship it the day before..
> yesterday..but now it's gonna have to
> be shipped out on monday..because
> i needed to ship something out to
> one of my club member's..
> *


dude dont give me that bullshit!! and dont make me pull up the pms u sent me u were suppose to send me the part on tues then u all of a sudden start say the next day and giving me lame excuses!!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Mar 5 2010, 05:51 PM~16807704
> *dude get the fuck over it u sold those parts already  and its not like i ripped u off dumb fuck  the transaction  never happen  im just  askin about  west 13 but like always u have  to be a little bitch in everyone shit  but since u wanna  be a lil girl and be nosey  i payed money  for a part and this dude  hasnet sent shit im startin to  think this  dudes a scam!!!
> *


***** I BEEN OVER IT!!! YOU JUST A FOOL WHO CANT COMMUNICATE PROPERLY I OUGHT TO TELL HOMIE TO SHIP ME YOUR SHIT AND I HOLD IT FOR A WHILE JUST TO BE AN ASSHOLE. IM ACTIN LIKE A LIL BITCH? YOU THE ONE WHO KICKED IT IN CHILL MODE FOR LIKE 2-3 WEEKS NOT SAYING A WORD LIKE A .... MAN YOU KNOW WHAT IMA KILL IT  YOU LUCKY IMA CHRISTIAN MAN NOW.


----------



## juangotti

MOTHER FUCKEN ANGRY!!!!!!! WHERE MY PILLS THIS FOOL DONE MADE ME ANGRY


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Mar 5 2010, 06:40 PM~16807621
> *yo anyone got  any problems gettin parts from west 13
> *


na i traded west 13 an airkit for his blue frame and he shipped it to me no problem, then out went his airkit to him!! matter fact i am doing business with him again now, he gettin more sh*t from me


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Mar 5 2010, 04:54 PM~16807720
> *dude  dont give me that  bullshit!!  and dont make me pull up  the pms u sent me  u were suppose  to send me the part on tues then u all of a sudden  start  say the next day  and giving me lame excuses!!
> *


it's because i have been busy watch you'll
see u will have the tracking # on monday ko0l..


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 04:56 PM~16807747
> *na i traded west 13 an airkit for his blue frame and he shipped it to me no problem, then out went his airkit to him!! matter fact i am doing business with him again now, he gettin more sh*t from me
> *


----------



## bodypiercer830

> ***** I BEEN OVER IT!!! YOU JUST A FOOL WHO CANT COMMUNICATE PROPERLY I OUGHT TO TELL HOMIE TO SHIP ME YOUR SHIT AND I HOLD IT FOR A WHILE JUST TO BE AN ASSHOLE. IM ACTIN LIKE A LIL BITCH? YOU THE ONE WHO KICKED IT IN CHILL MODE FOR LIKE 2-3 WEEKS NOT SAYING A WORD LIKE A .... MAN YOU KNOW WHAT IMA KILL IT  YOU LUCKY IMA CHRISTIAN MAN NOW.
> [/quotelol shut the fuck up ***** i (dare u )to try it tell him to send it to u u fat fuck!! WHERE MY PILLS THIS FOOL DONE MADE ME ANGRY lol ur a dumb ass ***** more were ur twinkes at


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Mar 5 2010, 05:59 PM~16807769
> *lol  shut the fuck up  *****  i (dare u )to  try  it  tell him to send it to u  u fat fuck!!  WHERE MY PILLS THIS FOOL DONE MADE ME ANGRY lol  ur a dumb ass *****  more were ur twinkes  at
> *


fuck you fool. fuck you gonna do fool? I aint scare of you *****. tryin to be hard now? gtfo here with that bullshit. e thuggin as *****


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 06:45 PM~16807661
> *no but I got problems with you not coming thru then acting like nothin happened. :|
> *


he kinda did the same to me pm.ed me for the air switches i told em id hold em for him and he never got back to me sh*t now one of his club members just payed for the shipping for them, so if you planned on gettin them from me too lata player, maybe your club member will sell it too you :wow:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 06:02 PM~16807793
> *he kinda did the same to me pm.ed me for the air switches i told em id hold em for him and he never got back to me sh*t now one of his club members just payed for the shipping for them, so if you planned on gettin them from me too lata player, maybe your club member will sell it too you :wow:
> *


reverse dog I wasnt talking about wes. scratch Im done with it.


----------



## bodypiercer830

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 05:01 PM~16807789
> *fuck you fool. fuck you gonna do fool? I aint scare of you *****. tryin to be hard now?  gtfo here with that bullshit. e thuggin as *****
> *


aww looks like sum 1 gots there big girl panties in a bunch!!! plus no said for u to be scared dumb fuck and im not tryin to be hard like i said before all i want is for west13 to send me my part like he said


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 07:03 PM~16807805
> *reverse dog I wasnt talking about wes. scratch Im done with it.
> *


i kno my man, west good body peirce bro, thas who im sayin


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Mar 5 2010, 06:04 PM~16807820
> *aww looks like sum 1 gots there  big girl panties  in a bunch!!! plus no said for u to  be scared  dumb fuck  and im not tryin to be hard  like i said before  all i want is for west13 to send me my part like he said
> *


your got damn right motherfucker


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by bodypiercer830_@Mar 5 2010, 05:04 PM~16807820
> *aww looks like sum 1 gots there  big girl panties  in a bunch!!! plus no said for u to  be scared  dumb fuck  and im not tryin to be hard  like i said before  all i want is for west13 to send me my part like he said
> *


well i am but on monday...


----------



## bodypiercer830

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 05:02 PM~16807793
> *he kinda did the same to me pm.ed me for the air switches i told em id hold em for him and he never got back to me sh*t now one of his club members just payed for the shipping for them, so if you planned on gettin them from me too lata player, maybe your club member will sell it too you :wow:
> *


yea im sorry about that bro i woke up late and didnt get a chance to respond back but yea ima buy it off him


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

no problems pimpin i back west though, he will come through!! sh*t happens just like you gave me your explanation y you didnt get back to me west has his, but he'll come through my man no reason to get hostile, cool, remember kids read this and they dont need to b hearing all these curses you dig


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 05:11 PM~16807867
> *no problems pimpin i back west though, he will come through!! sh*t happens just like you gave me your explanation y you didnt get back to me west has his, but he'll come through my man no reason to get hostile, cool, remember kids read this  and they dont need to b hearing all these curses you dig
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bodypiercer830

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 05:11 PM~16807867
> *no problems pimpin i back west though, he will come through!! sh*t happens just like you gave me your explanation y you didnt get back to me west has his, but he'll come through my man no reason to get hostile, cool, remember kids read this  and they dont need to b hearing all these curses you dig
> *


yea its i know wat cha mean it just that he keeps pushin it back he told me on tuesday but ill let go and see if he comes threw by monday


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 5 2010, 07:13 PM~16807883
> *:thumbsup:
> *


by the way check out how i fixed up your frame on my topic bud, left it o.g. the way you had it, jus doctored it up and patched it up!


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 5 2010, 05:16 PM~16807911
> *by the way check out how i fixed up your frame on my topic bud, left it o.g. the way you had it, jus doctored it up and patched it up!
> *


yup i checked it out it lo0k's g0od.. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 5 2010, 06:48 PM~16807683
> * i said i was gonna ship it the day before..
> yesterday..but now it's gonna have to
> be shipped out on monday..because
> i needed to ship something out to
> one of my club member's..
> *


so i guess my shit will be shiped monday.....if so forget about the deal........


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 5 2010, 06:58 PM~16808277
> *so i guess my shit will be shiped monday.....if so forget about the deal........
> *


give him a lil more time bro. he good for it.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 08:06 PM~16808353
> *give him a lil more time bro. he good for it.
> *


i have 5 buyers for something i have but was offered a trade for him that i can care less if i get it our not...if he aint shipping yet,ill sell to one of the other people with cash in hand......you know what i mean........kinda doing him a favor


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 5 2010, 07:09 PM~16808381
> *i have 5 buyers for something i have but was offered a trade for him that i can care less if i get it our not...if he aint shipping yet,ill sell to one of the other people with cash in hand......you know what i mean........kinda doing him a favor
> *


all good bro.I understand.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 5 2010, 07:58 PM~16808277
> *so i guess my shit will be shiped monday.....if so forget about the deal........
> *


if its the package he sending to me..could have shipped it with it..lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Reynaldo66: ultra fast payer, no b.s. at all-pleasure doing business with, would do more bus. with him in a heartbeat!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: anything you need else to finish of the kit buddy just hit me up, I got you


----------



## Reynaldo866

PedaLScraperZ is a great seller shipped very quickly A+ seller :thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=94653


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

67 hollywood: good payer, pm'ed me for parts , payed a day or too later, good doing business, if you need anything else hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## 67 hollywood

PedaLScraperZ good seller work with u anytime bro thanks again


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

:biggrin: no doubt brother anytime


----------



## PurpleLicious

show-bound

a good guy to deal with.
answer fast to PM and everything!

thx alot for the t-shirt!


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 2 2010, 10:04 PM~16778872
> *clown confusion good buyer
> *


still waiting bro


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

*MR.3D 
BAD COMMUNICATION !!HAVENT GET MY STUFF BACK !!!*


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 9 2010, 12:46 PM~16839574
> *still waiting bro
> *


I'm waiten for him as well.. :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 9 2010, 07:10 PM~16843454
> *I'm waiten for him as well.. :biggrin:
> *


IM STILL WAITING ALSO..


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 9 2010, 07:11 PM~16843487
> *IM STILL WAITING ALSO..
> *


what I thought he said he was gonna ship it last week ???


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 9 2010, 07:15 PM~16843553
> *what I thought he said he was gonna ship it last week ???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

show-bound no b.s. buyer, PAYED IMMEDIATELY, I'll do bus. with you anytime playa, just hit me up, I'll have your item out to you first thing in the a.m.


----------



## schwinn1966

*Dtwist *: Another great job! Custom made the exact piece i requested! Always a pleasure to deal with!


*Hernan's Custom Engraving *: Great person to deal with! Engraved my part quickly and got it chromed for me!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 9 2010, 07:21 PM~16843633
> *:dunno:
> *


well good luck


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

Lincolnsal good buyer and good communication


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 10 2010, 03:14 PM~16852000
> *well good luck
> *


this is not cool


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 11 2010, 09:16 AM~16859290
> *this is not cool
> *


tell me about it  I keep hearing this weekend  

how long you willing to wait ??


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 11 2010, 12:34 PM~16861061
> *tell me about it    I keep hearing this weekend
> 
> how long you willing to wait  ??
> *


only time will tell


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 9 2010, 07:59 AM~16836656
> *show-bound
> 
> a good guy to deal with.
> answer fast to PM and everything!
> 
> thx alot for the t-shirt!
> *


THAK YOU FOR BUYING A TSHIRT :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 11 2010, 06:30 PM~16864672
> *only time will tell
> *


 :0


----------



## west_13

NINETEEN.O.FOUR FAST SHIPPER 
AND GOOD SELLER.


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 12 2010, 08:34 AM~16869209
> *NINETEEN.O.FOUR FAST SHIPPER
> AND GOOD SELLER.
> *


good to know some one is


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 12 2010, 09:34 AM~16869209
> *NINETEEN.O.FOUR FAST SHIPPER
> AND GOOD SELLER.
> *


 :biggrin: 

WEST 13 GOOD GOOD BUYER PAID FAST


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 12 2010, 09:02 AM~16869413
> *good to know some one is
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I know tell me bout it.. why can't I make a transaction and get my stuff once is paid for ?? but just my luck gotz to wait like three weeks n maybe more..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

reynaldo and bodypiercer good buyers your orders shipped today same day as you payed :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 12 2010, 03:55 PM~16871918
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I know tell me bout it.. why can't I make a transaction and get my stuff once is paid for ?? but just my luck gotz to wait like three weeks n maybe more..
> *


get shit from me  it ships same day as you pay or if its to late, next day ship


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 12 2010, 01:56 PM~16871933
> *get shit from me   it ships same day as you pay or if its to late, next day ship
> *


ouch don't rub it in now..lmao.. you killing me.. lol. now I know.. tx. :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Nov 14 2009, 12:50 PM~15664454
> *Basher is a slooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww ass shipper but you will get your order. :biggrin:
> *


man next time I do a deal Ima gona ask how..sssssssssssssssssllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww some people ship them parts..lmao... 

thought was a couple days. not weeks nor month.. :banghead:


----------



## Latino66

hey guys please if not too much trouble how fast you got your items or if you never got em tx.  

add how many days it took for your item to arrive after it was paid for. tx.
this way we can spect a slow ship or fast ship tx.


----------



## west_13

JUANGOTTI GO0D SELLER
AND SHIPPER


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 22 2010, 08:44 PM~16692961
> *notorious enemy good buyer
> latino66 good buyer
> west 13 good buyer
> 
> *


BASHER

 GOT MY STUFF IN 2 WEEKS BUT GAVE ME A LIL BONUS


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 13 2010, 01:16 PM~16880775
> *BASHER
> 
> GOT MY STUFF IN 2 WEEKS BUT GAVE ME A LIL BONUS
> *


i hope he give's me a lil.bonus to


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

STiLL RAPPiN32 amazing buyer, no b.s. payed real fast, orders on its way Monday ma. to late today, n tomorrow they closed. going out Monday in the A.M.


----------



## 67 hollywood

PedaLScraperZ great seller again thanks again bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 15 2010, 02:15 PM~16896486
> *PedaLScraperZ great seller again thanks again bro
> *


your order already on its way bud ,
I shipped yours days ago, prob. get it tomorrow or the next
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

also Prieto, your order shipped today, it's on its way playa
got your check today and shipped right after
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

good doing business, with both of ya- holla if you need anything else


----------



## Reynaldo866

yet again another good transaction with PedaLScraperZ 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=94653

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Mar 15 2010, 09:07 PM~16899985
> *yet again another good transaction with PedaLScraperZ
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=94653
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *



X2
GOOD TRANSACTION- FOR A GOOD,, QUICK NO B.S., PAYING CUSTOMER
Reynaldo866


----------



## schwinn1966

NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

Great to deal with. Received my stuff _Lightning _fast!

:biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 13 2010, 02:41 PM~16881162
> *i hope he give's me a lil.bonus to
> *


just hope you receive ya items..lol..


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 16 2010, 09:48 PM~16912992
> *just hope you receive ya items..lol..
> *


have u recived ur items..
because ima get mine after he weld my bars together.. :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 16 2010, 09:50 PM~16913029
> *have u recived ur items..
> because ima get mine after he weld my bars together.. :biggrin:
> *


not yeat..


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 16 2010, 10:07 PM~16913234
> *not yeat..
> *


 :no:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

Schwinn1966

Good guy got my stuff super fast !!


----------



## Clown Confusion

cadillac_pimpin good seller


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 22 2010, 04:30 PM~16963754
> *cadillac_pimpin  good seller
> *


thanks homie for the feed back.......

clown confusion fast payment.........pleasure doing business again


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 9 2010, 11:05 PM~16844897
> *show-bound no b.s. buyer, PAYED IMMEDIATELY, I'll do bus. with you anytime playa, just hit me up, I'll have your item out to you first thing in the a.m.
> *


good seller RECOMMEND FOR THOSE HARD TO FIND AIR PARTS!!

FAST SHIPER!! MAKES ME LOOK BAD :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 10:50 PM~16968123
> *good seller RECOMMEND FOR THOSE HARD TO FIND AIR PARTS!!
> 
> FAST SHIPER!!  MAKES ME LOOK BAD :biggrin:
> *


i have a few more of those bro in chrome and black if you need, give me a ring
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
x2 repeat customer show-bound, pleasure to deal with again. Real deal dude, does not bull sh*t at all. your order will ship in a few hours bro


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 22 2010, 07:44 PM~16692961
> *notorious enemy good buyer
> latino66 good buyer
> west 13 good buyer
> 
> *


still waiten fer my stuff to give this dude some feedback..
past a month already...what feed back should I give this cat?? :uh: 

after a deal like this Ima stick with Ebay.. tooo much hassle getten my stuff in. rather pay a little extra and get my shit in a day or two than wait for more than a month..


----------



## 67 hollywood

bodypiercer


what the fuck bro thats fucked up i got my package today and it only had half my parts that was in the deal wtf is up with that its koo though like u said we can go our seperate ways bro im good i gave u quality parts and u send me half my parts were kool bro we will go our seperate ways


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 23 2010, 11:54 AM~16972961
> *bodypiercer
> what the fuck bro thats fucked up i got my package today and it only had half my parts that was in the deal wtf is up with that its koo though like u said we can go our seperate ways bro im good i gave u quality parts and u send me half my parts were kool bro we will go our seperate ways
> *


some club problems :drama: :nono:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 23 2010, 03:21 AM~16970825
> *still waiten fer my stuff to give this dude some feedback..
> past a month already...what feed back should I give this cat?? :uh:
> 
> after a deal like this Ima stick with Ebay.. tooo much hassle getten my stuff in. rather pay a little extra and get my shit in a day or two than wait for more than a month..
> *


whats sucks things like that make it bad for the rest of us!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 22 2010, 11:29 PM~16968793
> *i have a few more of those bro in chrome and black if you need, give me a ring
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> x2 repeat customer show-bound, pleasure to deal with again. Real deal dude, does not bull sh*t at all. your order will ship in a few hours bro
> *


thANK Y ONCE AGIAN!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 23 2010, 03:11 PM~16974702
> *whats sucks things like that make it bad for the rest of us!
> *



TTMFT: for same day pay/shipping :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 23 2010, 01:11 PM~16974702
> *whats sucks things like that make it bad for the rest of us!
> *


yup I know he from your club too :uh:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 23 2010, 01:47 PM~16975026
> *yup I know he from your club too  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 23 2010, 01:56 PM~16975098
> *:0
> *


anything?? :uh:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 23 2010, 01:50 PM~16975606
> *anything?? :uh:
> *


damm fooo your really getting on my nerves now, im trying to do my best at this shit, i go in to work at 7 and come out at 6, nither of usps or ups is open before or after i work, if you really want to solve this or want your money back, ill be at the streetlow fresno show and we could handle everything there!!! :angry: 


*i leave bad feedback for myself, dont buy from me * :uh:


----------



## 67 hollywood

damn basher that sucks bad feed back for ur self c if u used fedex they dnt close till 9:00 pm haha na j/p


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 23 2010, 06:42 PM~16978485
> *damm fooo your really getting on my nerves now, im trying to do my best at this shit, i go in to work at 7 and come ut at 6, nither of usps or ups is open before or after i work, if you really want to solve this or want your money back, ill be at the streetlow fresno show and we could handle everything there!!!  :angry:
> or you coulda stated pick up only.. like I said over a month and I'm sure you haven't had time to ship.. lame excuses homie.
> you got my address send my money back simple as that. tired of hearing next tuesday.. by this weekend if I'm getting on your nerve or bugen ya sent me a refund or have a cat help you out ship my stuff and yes I wont buy from you next time unless I have a bottle of aspirin and two months to spare  nothing gonna get done doing all this talk I came through with my end of the deal I gave ya my word now wheres yours?
> 
> like this cat said fed ex don't close till 9*


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 23 2010, 06:42 PM~16978485
> *damm fooo your really getting on my nerves now, im trying to do my best at this shit, i go in to work at 7 and come out at 6, nither of usps or ups is open before or after i work, if you really want to solve this or want your money back, ill be at the streetlow fresno show and we could handle everything there!!!  :angry:
> i leave bad feedback for myself, dont buy from me  :uh:
> *


anybody can help me and clown confusion get our parts from this guy in the sfv.. and get em ship to us.? this cat don't got time to ship it and we can use some help here getten it shipped tx..


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 23 2010, 10:02 PM~16979669
> *anybody can help me and clown confusion get our parts from this guy in the sfv.. and get em ship to us.? this cat don't got time to ship it and we can use some help here getten it shipped tx..
> *


USPS HAVE 24 hr SHIPPING SERVICE! GO TO THE POST OFFICE AND THERE IS A APC CENTER WITH LIL KIOSK!! 

24/7


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 23 2010, 10:22 PM~16980011
> *USPS HAVE 24 hr SHIPPING SERVICE!  GO TO THE POST OFFICE AND THERE IS A APC CENTER WITH LIL KIOSK!!
> 
> 24/7
> *


pedalscraperz has 2-6hr shipping service :0 :roflmao: thats how we do  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

i can wait


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

CADILLAC PIMPIN GREAT SELLER  
GREAT SHIPPER AS WELL GOT MY STUFF IN LESS THAN A WEEK :biggrin: 
I'M DEFINITELY DOIN BUSINESS WITH HIM AGAIN


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 24 2010, 12:55 PM~16987094
> *CADILLAC PIMPIN GREAT SELLER
> GREAT SHIPPER AS WELL GOT MY STUFF IN LESS THAN A WEEK :biggrin:
> I'M DEFINITELY DOIN BUSINESS WITH HIM AGAIN
> *


nice to hear.. too bad he don't have nothen i need at the moment. willing to give l.i.l another try


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Mar 24 2010, 02:55 PM~16987094
> *CADILLAC PIMPIN GREAT SELLER
> GREAT SHIPPER AS WELL GOT MY STUFF IN LESS THAN A WEEK :biggrin:
> I'M DEFINITELY DOIN BUSINESS WITH HIM AGAIN
> *


thanks homie......lincolnsal fast payment.....this guy doesent b.s.....will buy and sell to him again......hope you enjoy the parts homie........


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

cadillac_pimpin

100% positive feed back.............


----------



## Clown Confusion

cadillac_pimpin good seller once again


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

clown confusion.....once again a great buyer..........




latino66 great buyer....fast payment.........


both of your items will be shipped tomorrow our first thing friday morning...with tracking numbers...


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 24 2010, 06:43 PM~16990635
> *clown confusion.....once again a great buyer..........
> latino66 great buyer....fast payment.........
> both of your items will be shipped tomorrow our first thing friday morning...with tracking numbers...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 24 2010, 06:43 PM~16990635
> *clown confusion.....once again a great buyer..........
> latino66 great buyer....fast payment.........
> both of your items will be shipped tomorrow our first thing friday morning...with tracking numbers...
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13

ripsta85 good seller and shipper
would do buisnes with u again any time..


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 24 2010, 06:43 PM~16990635
> *clown confusion.....once again a great buyer..........
> latino66 great buyer....fast payment.........
> both of your items will be shipped tomorrow our first thing friday morning...with tracking numbers...
> *


man got my tracking number today... honestly tooo good to be true.. some one actually doing some thing instead of talking bout it.. well much props.. :thumbsup: cadillac pimpin


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 23 2010, 09:10 PM~16978835
> *damn basher that sucks bad feed back for ur self c if u used fedex they dnt close till 9:00 pm haha na j/p
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound

PRECIATE ALL THOSE WHO GRABBED ITEMS FROM ME!! TO MANY TO MENTION..

ALL A+!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

hnicustoms good seller A+ do business any time


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 23 2010, 10:31 PM~16980174
> *pedalscraperz has 2-6hr shipping service :0  :roflmao: thats how we do   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


PEDALSCRAPERZ ................GOT A PLUS ...........FROM US. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 28 2010, 11:18 PM~17028693
> *hnicustoms good seller A+ do business any time
> *


  ANY TIME BROTHER......WAIT TILL SHOWS........


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 24 2010, 10:16 PM~16991933
> *ripsta85 good seller and shipper
> would do buisnes with u again any time..
> *


I LIKE TO HEAR THAT............


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 09:27 PM~17028858
> *I LIKE TO HEAR THAT............
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO BUISNESS WITH U   :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 06:38 PM~17001927
> *man got my tracking number today... honestly tooo good to be true.. some one actually doing some thing instead of talking bout it.. well much props.. :thumbsup:  cadillac pimpin
> *


well got a knock on my door today.. mailman had a package fer me ( no **** :biggrin: ) was my package that I had barely bought from Cadillac Pimping last week.. wow I'm still shocked.. this cat is fast and honestly Iam amazed. Thanks "Cadillac Pimping , can't wait to do business with ya..  :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 29 2010, 08:18 PM~17037153
> *well got a knock on my door today.. mailman had a package fer me ( no **** :biggrin: )  was my package that I had barely bought from Cadillac Pimping last week.. wow I'm still shocked.. this cat is fast and honestly Iam amazed. Thanks "Cadillac Pimping , can't wait to do business with ya..   :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE....I HOPE IT ALL WORKS OUT FOR YOU.......NO NEED TO BULLSHIT ANYONE AND MESS WITH PEOPLES MONEY..........ONCE AGAIN NICE DOING BUSINESS WITH YOU


----------



## lesstime

elspock84 good buyer fast paypaler lol


----------



## hnicustoms

PEDAL SCRAPERZ.....GOT UR MO......TODAY :thumbsup: uffin: SENDIN OUT TOMORROW 1ST THING............


----------



## hnicustoms

SCHWINN66..........UM WAITIN ON UR'S....... :thumbsup: uffin: ILL HIT U WHEN I GET IT......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 29 2010, 06:18 PM~17037153
> *well got a knock on my door today.. mailman had a package fer me ( no **** :biggrin: )  was my package that I had barely bought from Cadillac Pimping last week.. wow I'm still shocked.. this cat is fast and honestly Iam amazed. Thanks "Cadillac Pimping , can't wait to do business with ya..   :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 29 2010, 11:55 PM~17040000
> *PEDAL SCRAPERZ.....GOT UR MO......TODAY :thumbsup:  uffin: SENDIN OUT TOMORROW 1ST THING............
> *




















...............OK PEDALSCRAPERZ......UR PACKAGE SENT OUT THIS MORNING  IT WILL BE THERE THURS. :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 30 2010, 11:51 AM~17043469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...............OK PEDALSCRAPERZ......UR PACKAGE SENT OUT THIS MORNING  IT WILL BE THERE THURS. :wow:
> *


 hnicustoms great seller once again, no bullshit at all "you pay quick, he ships quicker" :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 30 2010, 04:13 PM~17045693
> *hnicustoms great seller once again, no bullshit at all "you pay quick, he ships quicker" :biggrin:
> *


YA......GOOD LOOKIN....


----------



## TonyO

:thumbsup: to Cadillac Pimpin for the rail


----------



## schwinn1966

Ripsta 

_Good Buyer! Paid Quickly!_ Parts on there way.

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

good trader /buyer 
super fast shipping 
thanks bro
cant wait for my mag :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2010, 09:29 AM~17054840
> *SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE
> 
> good trader /buyer
> super fast shipping
> thanks bro
> cant wait for my mag :biggrin:
> *


same to you -lesstime-
very good transaction
it was good trading with you bro, fast and simple!

you got your package already? wow that was fast shipping lol :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

yep today about 10 30 am just waiting on my new braces to come and ill post a sneek pic


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2010, 03:57 PM~17058455
> *yep today about 10 30 am  just waiting on my new braces to come and ill post a sneek pic
> *


sweet, i cant wait to see them!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 30 2010, 07:35 PM~17047539
> *:thumbsup: to Cadillac Pimpin for the rail
> *


thanks homie.....tony fast payment...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 30 2010, 11:51 AM~17043469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...............OK PEDALSCRAPERZ......UR PACKAGE SENT OUT THIS MORNING  IT WILL BE THERE THURS. :wow:
> *


got it bro thanks


----------



## elspock84

lesstime great seller!! shipped quick :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

my pics might take a few days but ill ship same day if not next always
thanks man


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 29 2010, 11:57 PM~17040023
> *SCHWINN66..........UM WAITIN ON UR'S....... :thumbsup:  uffin: ILL HIT U WHEN I GET IT......... :thumbsup:
> *


OK...............GOT IT ...ULL BE SENT TOMORROW   ........


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2010, 02:25 PM~17068247
> *lesstime great seller!! shipped quick  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## lesstime

viejitocencoast fast paypaler nice working with you


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 1 2010, 06:37 PM~17068839
> *OK...............GOT IT ...ULL BE SENT TOMORROW    ........
> *


WAS UP SCHWINN1966.................UR GARD WAS SENT OUT THIS MORNING  IT WILL BE THERE MON. OR TUES.


----------



## show-bound

PEDAL SCRAPPERS!!

GOT THE CYLINDER AND AND HE THREW IN SOME FITTINGS AND HOSE!!

THANK YA! 

SOME OF MY CUSTOMERS SHOULD BE HITTING YOU UP!


----------



## juangotti

west 13 man of his word.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 3 2010, 12:42 AM~17082476
> *PEDAL SCRAPPERS!!
> 
> GOT THE CYLINDER AND AND HE THREW IN SOME FITTINGS AND HOSE!!
> 
> THANK YA!
> 
> SOME OF MY CUSTOMERS SHOULD BE HITTING YOU UP!
> *


no doubt, take care of those who take care of you thats my motto!!!!


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2010, 10:46 PM~17082490
> *west 13 man of his word.
> *


juan gotti man of his word also


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

devillian fast payer good customer :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

*hnicustoms*

Very good Seller! Fast Delivery! 

THANKS!

:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 5 2010, 01:22 PM~17100874
> *hnicustoms
> 
> Very good Seller! Fast Delivery!
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


SCHWINN 1966.......GREAT PAYER......ANY TIME BROTHER....THANX


----------



## hnicustoms

passionate63.........GOT UR MO TO DAY...........  :thumbsup: uffin: SENDING UR STUFF OUT 1ST THING TOMORROW........ILL HIT U BACK WHEN IT'S SENT.....PASSIONATE63.........QUIK PAYER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lesstime

passionate63 man of his word will send out tomorrow nice working with ya bro


----------



## lesstime

SA ROLLERZ fast payment nice guy 
great doing work with ya


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 9 2010, 09:00 AM~17143730
> *SA ROLLERZ  fast payment nice guy
> great doing work with ya
> *


perfect transaction. i pay you ship all with in 6 hours.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2010, 04:05 PM~17146717
> *perfect transaction. i pay you ship all with in 6 hours.
> *


like i said same day shipping in most cases :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PASSIONATE 63 PAID FAST GOOD BUYER. I'M SHIPPIN YOUR PARTS MONDAY.


----------



## lesstime

Raguness thanks bro 
great guy to deal with fast shipping 

like i said if you find any other stuff let me know il get it also


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

TONYO

FAST SHIPPER,,AND ,FAST PAYER


----------



## LocoSoCal

*WOW* i been missing out on this topic , some good talk here :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 8 2010, 06:51 PM~17137167
> *passionate63.........GOT UR MO TO DAY...........   :thumbsup:  uffin: SENDING UR STUFF OUT 1ST THING TOMORROW........ILL HIT U BACK WHEN IT'S SENT.....PASSIONATE63.........QUIK PAYER :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


OK .......UR SENT OUT HOMIE...HIT ME WHEN U GET IT.............      :wow:


----------



## lesstime

sa rollerz fastest payer in the south lol nice working with you


----------



## lesstime

viejitocencoast thanks bro good trader buyer shipper


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ANY FEEDBACK ON JUICYJ??


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 15 2010, 03:57 AM~17199278
> *ANY FEEDBACK ON JUICYJ and chriss2low??
> *


----------



## Latino66

djbizz1 good buyer fast pay and good comunications...


----------



## djbizz1

Thanks bro!! Latino66  Good Seller! Good Communication! Tire was perfectly in good shape!! Thanks again bro!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 12 2010, 07:16 PM~17173278
> *sa rollerz  fastest payer in the south lol nice working with you
> *


good transaction. shipped the day i sent paypal :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ

madrigalkustoms

great person to deal with. would highly recomend :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

cybercholo

Good Buyer! Paid Quickly!

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1

Good buyers/sellers : HNICustoms and HNIC's lady, JustDeez, D-twist, Cadillac_pimpin, hotshot956


----------



## lesstime

socios b.c. prez super fast shipper great guy to deal with


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 17 2010, 11:07 AM~17221231
> *socios b.c. prez  super fast shipper great guy to deal with
> *


Lesstime, fast payment.


----------



## juangotti




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 16 2010, 11:55 PM~17217760
> *Good buyers/sellers : HNICustoms and HNIC's lady, JustDeez, D-twist, Cadillac_pimpin, hotshot956
> *


THANX ...GREAT DOIN BUS. WIT YA     ANY TIME


----------



## hnicustoms

TTT FOR THA FEED BACK THREAD.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lesstime

Patróns Car Club thanks bro good seller / trader looking to get more from you


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

RAIDERS79 (MATT) GOOD BUYER


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2010, 10:57 AM~17212542
> *madrigalkustoms
> 
> great person to deal with. would highly recomend  :biggrin:
> *


x66 Just want to add that He bought my 20 inch bike, and was great doing business with him.. :biggrin: he paid right on the spot and good comunication.

also bought a air switch  thanks jose.. :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

daddy o.. great guy came as schedulled, good comunications great buyer..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

SNAPPER818 GOOD Payer, fast transaction


----------



## cybercholo

schwinn1966
elspock84 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Thanks again


----------



## show-bound

thanks to peeps who buy from and hit me over and over "is it ship yet","no parts yet"!

your welcome...

hehehhehe


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2010, 09:50 PM~17264395
> *thanks to peeps who buy from and hit me over and over "is it ship yet","no parts yet"!
> 
> your welcome...
> 
> hehehhehe
> *


i gave you my shout out like two weeks ago when we did are thang originally, so hope you aint talking about me :angry:  
but anyway show-bounds the shit, he will do right by you no matter what the situation
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 09:53 PM~17264431
> *i gave you my shout out like two weeks ago when we did are thang originally, so hope you aint talking about me  :angry:
> but anyway show-bounds the shit, he will do right by you no matter what the situation
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol, being facesous. No one gives feed back, pm ya all day :biggrin: 

where my chit..wheres my chit :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2010, 11:25 PM~17266108
> *lol, being facesous. No one gives feed back, pm ya all day :biggrin:
> 
> where my chit..wheres my chit :biggrin:
> *


ohh word well anyway wheres my chit :roflmao: j/k you the man bro
thanks again


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 01:30 PM~17260352
> *SNAPPER818 GOOD Payer, fast transaction
> *


grasias carnal :biggrin: 
good doin bussiness with yew homie :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

I GOT PARTS TODAY FROM SIKED1..............THA BEST WORK IV SEEN IN A WILE.......FAST DELIVERY........I GOT MY PARTS...AND MY PAYMENT HASENT EVEN GOT TO HIM YET........HE'S A MAN OF HIS WORD.....GREAT DEALIN WITH U HOMIE.........ANY TIME...........GOOD PEOPLE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: GREAT FUKIN PARTS.....TO THA ''T'' :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HIT ME WHEN U RESEVE PAYMENT :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

JUICY J GOOD SELLER AND SHIPPER.
GOT THE FRAME TODAY THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

POORBOYS GREAT SELLER AND SHIPPER
THANKS FOR THE CUPS :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

** LINCOLNSAL ** GREAT BUYER :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 25 2010, 04:09 AM~17293742
> *POORBOYS GREAT SELLER AND SHIPPER
> THANKS FOR THE CUPS  :biggrin:
> *


repeat buyer!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 11:27 PM~17266147
> *ohh word well anyway wheres my chit :roflmao: j/k you the man bro
> thanks again
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

** SHOW-BOUND ** GREAT SELLER AND FAST SHIPPER :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

OSITOMPK is a great buyer!! would sell to him again.


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 22 2010, 12:44 PM~17270038
> *I GOT PARTS TODAY FROM SIKED1..............THA BEST WORK IV SEEN IN A WILE.......FAST DELIVERY........I GOT MY PARTS...AND MY PAYMENT HASENT EVEN GOT TO HIM YET........HE'S A MAN OF HIS WORD.....GREAT DEALIN WITH U HOMIE.........ANY TIME...........GOOD PEOPLE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin: GREAT FUKIN PARTS.....TO THA ''T'' :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HIT ME WHEN U RESEVE PAYMENT :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## west_13

*SCHWINN1996 *GREAT SELLER
WILL DO BUISNESS WITH U AGAIN ANYTIME..


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 27 2010, 08:20 PM~17323322
> *SCHWINN1996 GREAT SELLER
> WILL DO BUISNESS WITH U AGAIN ANYTIME..
> *


west_13

Good Buyer, Good Communication

:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 27 2010, 04:23 PM~17320128
> *
> *


......IT'S KOOL CAUSE BOTH PAYMENT ARRIVED ON THA SAME DAY :biggrin: :biggrin: SIKED 1 ......ALL U GUY'S ...GREAT TO DEAL WITH         ANY TIME FOR CANADA


----------



## syked1

thx yup great feedback for HNICustoms


----------



## Latino66

chris2low.. good comunication and I wasn't awared of what was going on and he came through telling me what people was thinking, So I just chanced it and sent him the money and withing a couple days my parts was home..shaoo thats what I'm talken about you pay for your stuff you get it withing a reasonable mount of time.. but this guy excitted my expectations.. thanks chriss

25$ for both parts shipped same day
[/quote]
wow.. not a scammer here..lol.. I am the proud owner of two beautyful pieces here guys.. :biggrin: thanks chris for the fast shipping.. was surprised when I checked in my mail box to find them there that quick..I got you good feed back. thanks.. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Apr 21 2010, 07:56 PM~17263678
> *schwinn1966
> elspock84 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Thanks again
> *


great buyer quick too pay!! :biggrin:


----------



## west_13

*lowriderwiz* great seller will do buisness.
with u again any time


----------



## lowriderwiz

*west_13* great buyer :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818

PedaLScraperZ
great seller, like i said befor, tha fender-brace i got looks hella-clean... :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 2 2010, 03:27 AM~17363791
> *PedaLScraperZ
> great seller, like i said befor, tha fender-brace i got looks hella-clean... :thumbsup:
> *


WOW that was fast, cross country, i wasn't expecting you to get it for another day or two!!!!!!!!!! I'm glad your happy bro
I say again also SNAPPER818 GREAT BUYER, i'LL DEAL WITH YOU ANYTIME BRO


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 29 2010, 07:57 PM~17344956
> *thx yup great feedback for HNICustoms
> *


THANX BROTHER................U TOOOOOOOOOOO         MORE BIZZZZZ. TO DO WHEN EVER UR READY


----------



## syked1

im always ready for you guys  cant wait to do the new stuff

also more good buyers : 
EL MEROMERO - paid right away
west_13 will pay soon  when i get his parts on friday
viejitocencoast
devillan
HOTSHOT956


----------



## lesstime

(FunkytownRoller ) fast payer for shipping


----------



## lesstime

Lord Duez also fast payer for shipping


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Schwinn1966......

Great seller!
Great product!


----------



## schwinn1966

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE : Great Buyer! 
:biggrin:


----------



## west_13

JUAN GOTTI GOOD SELLER..


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 7 2010, 01:15 AM~17416081
> *JUAN GOTTI GOOD SELLER..
> *


 :thumbsup: ^^^ Good buyer


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

JUANGOTTI GOOD SELLER 
I'll deffinitely buy from him again


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 10 2010, 05:01 PM~17445191
> *JUANGOTTI GOOD SELLER
> I'll deffinitely buy from him again
> *


Good guy to deal with ^^^


----------



## SNAPPER818

cone_weezy

great seller,firme vato for comunications...
i'll buy from him anytyme...clean parts tambien :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

bodypiercer830----very bad person to deal with. :guns: :thumbsdown: ..hooked him up with something and gave him some hella good deals on some parts and he never paid up.....
gave these fool some good advice and even talked to him for weeks, then after he gets the parts didnt hear a word from him again............i say fuck him.......he hasent been on layitlow in a while but watch out if your sending anything to a place called carrizo springs,tx as he may get a new name........he so calls works out a tattoo shop in san antonio too, 




:machinegun:


----------



## west_13

syked1 GOOD COMUNICATION..
GOOD SELLER..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 11 2010, 05:54 PM~17457368
> *bodypiercer830----very bad person to deal with. :guns:  :thumbsdown: ..hooked him up with something and gave him some hella good deals on some parts and he never paid up.....
> gave these fool some good advice and even talked to him for weeks, then after he gets the parts didnt hear a word from him again............i say fuck him.......he hasent been on layitlow in a while but watch out if your sending anything to a place called carrizo springs,tx  as he may get a new name........he so calls works out a tattoo shop in san antonio too,
> :machinegun:
> *


x100 he's a shady character, i sold his some air kit parts and took him like a month to pay for it after numerous mean calls. gave him the benefit of doubt and shipped it before payment. Just FYI he's friends with that 67hollywood dude which is also in the same club and also a very shady dude.


----------



## syked1

you mean that doug fool? maybe its the same cat flippin his script and changing up his game


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 11 2010, 07:08 PM~17457509
> *syked1 GOOD COMUNICATION..
> GOOD SELLER..
> *


Thank you


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 10 2010, 11:17 PM~17450593
> *cone_weezy
> 
> great seller,firme vato for comunications...
> i'll buy from him anytyme...clean parts tambien :thumbsup:
> *


thanks snapper for buying them. im a man of my word like i said i was ask justdeez,cadillac pimpin they know me very well


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 12 2010, 01:04 AM~17462172
> *thanks snapper for buying them. im a man of my word like i said i was ask justdeez,cadillac pimpin they know me  very well
> *


i know you are a **** :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 12 2010, 03:32 PM~17468304
> *i know you are a **** :biggrin:
> *


lol what a **** alway got *** jokesi knew u were a **** i caught u checking out that dude at the wego tour in victoria haha . if u want to come out the closet go ahead homie  we dont we downgrade your lifestyle as long you keep ur sausage fest pride to your self lol! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 12 2010, 07:59 PM~17469977
> *lol what a **** alway got *** jokesi knew u were a **** i caught u checking out that dude at the wego tour in victoria haha . if u want to come out the closet go ahead homie  we dont we downgrade your lifestyle as long you keep ur sausage fest pride to your self  lol!  :biggrin:
> *


your the one doing special favors 2 get in a certain club... :0 ****


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 12 2010, 08:55 PM~17472256
> *your the one doing special favors 2 get in a certain club... :0 ****
> *


u must be confusing me with someone else homie i dont do that **** stuff i love females .... u know u like them certain special favors amitt it damit lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 12 2010, 11:05 PM~17472403
> *u must be confusing me with someone else homie i dont do that **** stuff  i love  females .... u know u like them certain special favors  amitt it damit lol
> *


whatever fruit cake :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## elspock84

ripsta85 great seller!!! 

ositompk great buyer!!! 

chamuco61 great buyer!!!

viejitocencoast great buyer!!!


----------



## lesstime

crenshaw magraw man of word sent when said thanks again bro enjoy


----------



## elspock84

sincitycutty great seller!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sincitycutty

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2010, 03:40 PM~17492426
> *sincitycutty great seller!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


good lookin out bro


----------



## west_13

*$ *GOOD BUYER WILL DO BUISNESS
WITH HIM AGAIN ANY TIME


----------



## schwinn1966

crenshaw magraw

Good Buyer! 
:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

RAIDERS_79
thanks agian bro enjoy will do work with you agian


----------



## west_13

hnicustoms good seller will do
buisess with u again anytime


----------



## hnicustoms

WEST 13.....GOOD PAYER....TELL ME WHEN U GET UR 12'' :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 21 2010, 10:16 PM~17567844
> *WEST 13.....GOOD PAYER....TELL ME WHEN U GET UR 12'' :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

PEDAL SCRAPERZ..........SENT MY SHIT PERFECT.....AND WITHA FREE GIFT ON THA SIDE........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE


----------



## the poor boys

** SALVADOR MENDOZA ** GREAT BUYER :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 22 2010, 12:18 AM~17567858
> *PEDAL SCRAPERZ..........SENT MY SHIT PERFECT.....AND WITHA FREE GIFT ON THA SIDE........ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin: GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE
> *


NO DOUBT BRO, HOPE YOU OR THE BRIDE PUT EM TO GOOD USE, ONCE AGAIN PLEASURE DOING BUSINESS WITH HNICUSTOMS
TOP NOTCH BUYER


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 23 2010, 07:11 PM~17579299
> *NO DOUBT BRO, HOPE YOU OR THE BRIDE PUT EM TO GOOD USE, ONCE AGAIN PLEASURE DOING BUSINESS WITH HNICUSTOMS
> TOP NOTCH BUYER
> *


...U TOO HOMIE..


----------



## lesstime

RAIDERS_79
fast payer good buyer dont give me the run around says what he has and what he wants thanks


----------



## the poor boys

** LINCOLNSAL ** great buyer :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

**the poor boys** great seller

love the new sproket and lights put them on as soon as i got home thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Mike Linville and Spears Customs great business men they made my parts fast, perfect and out of this world
Definately will be doing more business soon for sure
Thank you guys


----------



## lesstime

LIL GOODTIMES CC thanks bro real cool guy to work with will do biz with again fast payer


----------



## lesstime

blazer78 really cool guy nice to work with man of word thank you and enjoy 
will do biz with again
thanks for the invite try to get there one day nice talking to your thank your wife for all the hard work she did


----------



## puertorican65

show-bound great seller and ships quick too and good prices :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

hnicustoms great buyer!!!!


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 2 2010, 04:04 PM~17676441
> *hnicustoms great buyer!!!!
> *


...................THANX HOMIE


----------



## SNAPPER818

LINCOLNSAL
great seller,good comunication tambien...
good duin buziness with yew homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 24 2010, 04:26 PM~17590476
> *** LINCOLNSAL ** great buyer  :thumbsup:
> *


POORBOYS GREAT SELLER AND SHIPPER. MOST DEFINITELY DO MORE BUSINESS WITH YOU. GOT THINGS U WANNA SALE LMK


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 3 2010, 01:25 PM~17686953
> *LINCOLNSAL
> great seller,good comunication tambien...
> good duin buziness with yew homie. :thumbsup:
> *


SNAPPER818 GOOD BUYER, PAID FAST. WILL DO BUSINEZZ WITH U AGAIN BRO.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

CRUIZIN IN STYLECC, prieto and hnicustoms

great buyers fast payment, all your guys stuff went out yesterday and today so keep an eye out for it


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

thanks, Lowrider413.Geat buyer!!


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 4 2010, 12:51 PM~17696154
> *CRUIZIN IN STYLECC, prieto and hnicustoms
> 
> great buyers fast payment, all your guys stuff went out yesterday and today so keep an eye out for it
> *


pedalScraperZ koo homie to do biz with thanks agian bro :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider413

JOE(CAPRICE)68

Great Seller Will do business again with him. A+++ Great Communication. Rims are awesome  :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

*****the poor boys*******
great seller


----------



## lowridermodels

beware of *Dr.AcUla* big time scam artist will burn you for your money!


----------



## the poor boys

** SALVADOR MENDOZA ** GREAT BUYER :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

PEDAL SCRAPERZ.........ONCE AGAIN... :thumbsup: uffin:I GOT MY CHIT :biggrin: :thumbsup: GREAT DOIN BUSS. AGAIN uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 6 2010, 09:54 AM~17707936
> *beware of DrAcUla big time scam artist will burn you for your money!
> *




THANX FOR LETTING US KNOW  :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: KEEP US POSTED ON THA ''SCUM'' ......THAS WHAT THIS FEED BACK'S FOR


----------



## schwinn1966

Mr Minnesota Great person to deal with!

:biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 8 2010, 06:43 PM~17732281
> *schwinn1966 great seller!*


----------



## hnicustoms

ELSPOCK84..................GREAT PEOPLE .......CAME THREW GREAT

GREAT SELLER.................................................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lowridermodels

*DR.ACULA USE TO GO BY THE SCREEN NAME OF:S10'S 4EVER,MTX686,PAID THE PIECE OF SHIT OVER A YEAR AGO FOR SOME MODEL CAR STUFF AND HE NEVER CAME THROUGH ON HIS END,AND JUST TRIED TO RE SELL THE SAME ITEMS 3 DAYS AGO THAT I ALREADY PAID FOR,BEWARE HE IS A LOWLIFE!*


----------



## haro amado

SCHWINN1966 GREAT SELLER WILL BUY MORE STUFF FROM HIM AGAIN

THANKS AGAIN FOR THE BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

lesstime is a great buyer , good comunication, delivered like he said he would will do biz with him anytime ...... thomas ur package will be sent out tomorrow


----------



## juangotti

I owe spock and odl prez a schwinn frames. will go out soon. just waiting on my next check.


----------



## brownie_602

LINCOLNSAL

good seller and communication bought my twisted parts from him in person will buy frm him again soon :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

81.7.TX. good seller,tha pakcage
got to my pad safe,great comunication,firme vato,
i would do business with again...


----------



## hnicustoms

........................WEST 13........WEST 13.........HEARD U WAS BURNIN PEOPLE....... :twak: THIS FRIDAY'S UR DEAD LINE WITH MY SHIT.......OR A BIG :thumbsdown: FOR U HOMIE :nono:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 16 2010, 10:28 AM~17802889
> *........................WEST 13........WEST 13.........HEARD U WAS BURNIN PEOPLE....... :twak: THIS FRIDAY'S UR DEAD LINE WITH MY SHIT.......OR A BIG :thumbsdown: FOR U HOMIE :nono:
> *




....ALL MOST A MONTH IV BEEN WAITING ON A D-TWIST HEAD BADGE.....BUT I SENT A FULL 12'' BIKE TO U IN A PERFECT FEW DAY'S?????????.........WEST 13.......NO GOOD


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 15 2010, 11:00 PM~17798631
> *81.7.TX. good seller,tha pakcage
> got to my pad safe,great comunication,firme vato,
> i would do business with again...
> *


Snapper818 came thru *JUST LIKE HE SAID*!! Cool dude!!  Will do bidness with him again!!


----------



## BASH3R

ms.goodtimes818 good buyer


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 16 2010, 11:28 AM~17802889
> *........................WEST 13........WEST 13.........HEARD U WAS BURNIN PEOPLE....... :twak: THIS FRIDAY'S UR DEAD LINE WITH MY SHIT.......OR A BIG :thumbsdown: FOR U HOMIE :nono:
> *


Dont say shit like that, or ill send some1 to his place to re-posses his parts, me too i havent got any $$$$$$$$ yet, and he has his shit

told me 2 days ago his internet is cut off was in a library

MOFO be staying here: 

$280 for his laser cut parts, and a air ride kit owed to me :angry: :angry: :angry: 

David Martinez Jr
2012 So. Molera Drive
Santa Maria, CA
93458

Daddy is david Sr.

Phone: 805-349-8695 as per the phone book


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+May 11 2010, 03:54 PM~17457368-->
> 
> 
> 
> bodypiercer830----very bad person to deal with. :guns:  :thumbsdown: ..hooked him up with something and gave him some hella good deals on some parts and he never paid up.....
> gave these fool some good advice and even talked to him for weeks, then after he gets the parts didnt hear a word from him again............i say fuck him.......he hasent been on layitlow in a while but watch out if your sending anything to a place called carrizo springs,tx  as he may get a new name........he so calls works out a tattoo shop in san antonio too,
> :machinegun:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same here. i sold him a bullet light and traded him some other stuff for a set of gangsta mufflers and till this day i havent got nothing in return. no cash,no mufflers. last id heard from him he said he was out of town and his bro was sending it. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 05:19 PM~17458156
> *x100 he's a shady character, i sold his some air kit parts and took him like a month to pay for it after numerous mean calls. gave him the benefit of doubt and shipped it before payment. Just FYI he's friends with that 67hollywood dude which is also in the same club and also a very shady dude.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 67hollywood,68chevy,bodypiercer= doug. :dono:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 06:01 PM~17458517
> *you mean that doug fool? maybe its the same cat flippin his script and changing up his game
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 03:27 PM~17530640
> *RAIDERS_79
> thanks agian bro enjoy will do work with you agian
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lesstime_@May 24 2010, 11:04 AM~17586734
> *RAIDERS_79
> fast payer good buyer dont give me the run around  says what he has and what he wants thanks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 16 2010, 09:38 PM~17809118
> *Dont say shit like that, or ill send some1 to his place to re-posses his parts, me too i havent got any $$$$$$$$ yet, and he has his shit
> 
> told me 2 days ago his internet is cut off was in a library
> 
> MOFO be staying here:
> 
> $280 for his laser cut parts, and a air ride kit owed to me  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> David Martinez Jr
> 2012 So. Molera Drive
> Santa Maria, CA
> 93458
> 
> Daddy is david Sr.
> 
> Phone: 805-349-8695  as per the phone book
> *






.........DAMMMMMMMM :wow: I FEEL BAD ABOUT BITCHIN' OVER 40.00 BUCK'S  DAMMM.... :wow: I FEEL 4 U HOMIE.......I THOUGHT I COULD TRUST HIM.....


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 16 2010, 11:48 PM~17810551
> *same here. i sold him a bullet light and traded him some other stuff for a set of gangsta mufflers and till this day i havent got nothing in return. no cash,no mufflers. last id heard from him he said he was out of town and his bro was sending it. :angry:
> 67hollywood,68chevy,bodypiercer= doug.  :dono:
> 
> could be.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *





DAMMMMM


----------



## hnicustoms

SYKED1.......UR TOO NICE...U GOTTA WAIT TILL THA MO'S IN UR HANDS :twak:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

heres a run down on good and bads for me.

FUTURE WORKING WITH

*SYKED1,CHILDSPLAY69,PAZ BRO'S,D-TWIST AND PHXKSTM*

if ive missed anybody. my apolgys.


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 16 2010, 10:13 PM~17810863
> *heres a run down on good and bads for me.
> 
> FUTURE WORKING WITH
> 
> SYKED1,CHILDSPLAY69,PAZ BRO'S,D-TWIST AND PHXKSTM
> 
> if ive missed anybody. my apolgys.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bro cant wait to buy from you :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 16 2010, 09:13 PM~17810863
> *heres a run down on good and bads for me.
> 
> FUTURE WORKING WITH
> 
> SYKED1,CHILDSPLAY69,PAZ BRO'S,D-TWIST AND PHXKSTM
> 
> if ive missed anybody. my apolgys.
> *


YO CAN I HAVE MY SHIRTS BACK HOMIE??? LOL JK. I GOT THAT IDEA FROM CADILLAC PIMPIN. HE SENT MY HANDLEBARS WRAPED UP IN A SHIRT TOO BAD IT WASN'T MY SIZE  :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66

Okey before I forget let me give this cat some props for comen up with a cool design for this bike that madrigalcustom is building.. we all pitched in and he helped with the dezign and cutting.. thanks

SYKED1
you are the man.. 

hope the money whent through.. late...


----------



## syked1

thx buddy  was a pleasure to help


----------



## SNAPPER818

ey i noe alot of gente be talkin about tha homie west13 and i admid,
i had pedo with him at one point,but wer firme now....
dat vato send me my pakcage and it got here safe...
i would do bussiness with him again,even thoe it took a while
my shit got to my canton safe,to me dats wut matters....
i got wut my feria is worth...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

SINCITYCUTTY good seller and shipper. will buy from again.


----------



## Clown Confusion

mr559 good seller


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 16 2010, 09:13 PM~17810863
> *heres a run down on good and bads for me.
> 
> FUTURE WORKING WITH
> 
> SYKED1,CHILDSPLAY69,PAZ BRO'S,D-TWIST AND PHXKSTM
> 
> if ive missed anybody. my apolgys.
> *


BODYPIERCER WANTED TO TRADE ME HIS 16" FRAME FOR MY TWISTED SEAT. IT WAS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE . I HAD A BAD FEELING SO I DIDN'T SEND HIM ANYTHIN UNTIL I RECEAVED THE FRAME. NOPE NEVER GOT IT, GOOD THING I DIDN'T SEND HIM ANYTHING.


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  
Mr. Weezy you thee man!!!! good buyer,seller,trader, can wait to do business with you again!!


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 22 2010, 02:58 PM~17857298
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Mr. Weezy you thee man!!!! good buyer,seller,trader, can wait to do business with you again!!
> *


oh shit page 69 lol..... no problem bro anytime. i was a man of my word im a straight up bussiness man. 100% real not a fake hahaha....


----------



## elspock84

Lesstime bad ass homie to deal wit can't say that ill deal wit him again if we still not done


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 22 2010, 07:15 PM~17860020
> *Lesstime bad ass homie to deal wit can't say that ill deal wit him again if we still not done
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by EL MEROMERO_@Jun 22 2010, 08:28 PM~17859067
> *got my 3 air cylinders today!!!!!!thanks again syked1 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jun 17 2010, 12:13 AM~17810863
> *heres a run down on good and bads for me.
> 
> FUTURE WORKING WITH
> 
> SYKED1,CHILDSPLAY69,PAZ BRO'S,D-TWIST AND PHXKSTM
> 
> if ive missed anybody. my apolgys.
> *




THANX HOMIE........ANY TIME


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
schwinn1966 :wow: 
this man is hte shhh
he had my package out to me faster then i dont know what and i recived it even faster thank you bro cant wait to get more from you :wow: :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: 
thanks


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 23 2010, 09:19 AM~17865552
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> schwinn1966  :wow:
> this man is hte shhh
> he had my package out to me faster then i dont know what and i recived it even faster thank you bro cant wait to get more from you  :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> thanks
> *


*X27 MILLION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*SCHWINN1966*  FAST SHIPPER GOOD SELLER


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Jun 23 2010, 11:19 AM~17865552-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> schwinn1966  :wow:
> this man is hte shhh
> he had my package out to me faster then i dont know what and i recived it even faster thank you bro cant wait to get more from you  :wow:  :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jun 23 2010, 12:29 PM~17866191
> *hnicustoms
> lesstime
> SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE
> ON-DA-LOW PREZ
> 
> SYCKO-AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Great To Deal With!
> :biggrin: *


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

SCHWINN1966= great seller. you can trust this man! thanks


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: mr.559
great guy to work with still not done
thanks fast shipping 
:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

*brownie_602


good buyer sent money fast  *


----------



## madrigalkustoms

Schwinn1966 great seller, fast ship. Will do bussines with him again.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

Mr.559......great seller, fast shipping!

Thanks Gilbert!


----------



## hnicustoms

SCHWINN1966 GREAT DEALIN WITH YA AGAIN........COMIN THO :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: madrigalkustoms
fast buyer thank you enjoy
sent on monday the 28th :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

sprockets magazine 
thanks 
good guy
,seller, trader,buyer


----------



## lesstime

Raguness 
good seller 
thanks for the happymeal toy lol 
got them today


----------



## lesstime

brownie_602
thanks got it today 
good seller


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 28 2010, 10:19 AM~17906228
> *brownie_602
> thanks got it today
> good seller
> *


LESSTIME

GOOD BUYER 

SENT MONEY QUICK


----------



## brownie_602

STR8_CLOWN'N 

good seller 

got ma twisted crank n crank bearings real quick

will buy more shit frm this vato again


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 29 2010, 02:17 PM~17917372
> *STR8_CLOWN'N
> 
> good seller
> 
> got ma twisted crank n crank bearings real quick
> 
> will buy more shit frm this vato again
> *


anytime bro thanks for the order


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

good quick transactions with RollerzOnlyC.C.63' and Y U H8TIN. first time dealing with either of them, went very smooth

and of course, MR559, always a pleasure.


----------



## juangotti

Spock and ODL Prez great guys


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2010, 07:12 PM~17939743
> *Spock and ODL Prez great guys
> *


juan gotti great seller!!! 





















but slowass fuck to ship!!!!!!! jk :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but dont trip hes better than west13


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 2 2010, 09:15 AM~17944407
> *juan gotti great seller!!!
> but slowass fuck to ship!!!!!!! jk :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  but dont trip hes better than west13
> *


 :0


----------



## SNAPPER818

chamuco61great seller,
fast shipper tambien...will do business with him again
...thanks again homie  ...


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 2 2010, 11:15 AM~17944407
> *juan gotti great seller!!!
> but slowass fuck to ship!!!!!!! jk :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  but dont trip hes better than west13
> *


This is true. Ive always been honest about that. Im a slow as shipper. :happysad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2010, 01:30 PM~17953001
> *This is true. Ive always been honest about that. Im a slow as shipper. :happysad:
> *


damn right!!! sup with those bars mayne? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 3 2010, 06:44 PM~17954475
> *damn right!!!  sup with those bars mayne? :biggrin:
> *


I gotta find em. but I know I got em. they all you too. :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*'Esoteric' 

great seller & fast shipper

awsome product!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jul 3 2010, 09:00 AM~17952104
> *chamuco61great seller,
> fast shipper tambien...will do business with him again
> ...thanks again homie  ...
> *


----------



## chamuco61

snapper818 great person to deal with, fast payment and excellent communication...will definitely do business with him again!


----------



## elspock84

Reynaldo866 great buyer pays quick!


----------



## syked1

DONT SELL SHIT TO WEST_13

brat owes me a good chunk of $$


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 6 2010, 12:18 PM~17973003
> *Reynaldo866 great buyer pays quick!
> *


elspock84 great seller. awesome product, and shipped super fast A+ seller :thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=18421


----------



## lesstime

elspock84 awesome buyer,seller ,trader
thanks alot bro
not done so there will be more feed back on this homie 
below is the happy customer


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

great guy to deal with: Sprockets Magazine

Hey Marcus, I got the banner today bro.
It came out allot nicer than we thought bro, we definitely made a wise decision, compared to the first place, lol.

whatcha think


----------



## brownie_602

PASSIONATE63

GREAT BUYER GOT THE MONEY QUICK SOLD FORKS TO HIM WILL SHIP 2MAROW MORNING


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 7 2010, 02:30 PM~17985022
> *great guy to deal with: Sprockets Magazine
> 
> Hey Marcus, I got the banner today bro.
> It came out allot nicer than we thought bro, we definitely made a wise decision, compared to the first place, lol.
> 
> whatcha think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 7 2010, 05:07 PM~17985893
> *PASSIONATE63
> 
> GREAT BUYER GOT THE MONEY QUICK SOLD FORKS TO HIM WILL SHIP 2MAROW MORNING
> *


BROWNIE_602. SUPERB SELLER AND SHIPPER. WILL DEAL WITH AGAIN.

:thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

TonyO

fast payer !!


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: :wow: chamuco61
mans good good guy does very nice work does what he say thanks cant wait to send the next on to you thanks again we are happy with your good work :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

mr.559
thanks alot bro
gil is also a man of his word help thank you for the fast shipping anf the good deals cant wait for the next deal thanks again we love the parts


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

ORANGECRUSH719 great seller and quick shipper. will deal with again. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

GT RAY- I sent you a refund playa, you sent me the wrong amount via paypal, you charged me the service fee, if you want the grips my man do it again and send me the right amount and you pay the fee or send the money as a gift or as money owed and neither one of us have to pay the fee. 
I refuse to have paypal take money from me, for there service.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 7 2010, 05:20 PM~17984929
> *elspock84 awesome buyer,seller ,trader
> thanks alot bro
> not done so there will be more feed back on this homie
> below is the happy customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE PIC'S HOMIE..LESSTIME.......GOOD JOB ...ELSPOCK     KID LOOK HAPPY AS A KID WITH KANDY :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms

JOE CAPRICE..........COMIN THREW.......GREAT SELLER.....AND A MAN OF HIS WORD..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: GREAT DOIN BUSSSSS


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

GT RAY- fast payer, no bull. good doing business with you playa your parts will be out on monday, first thing


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 10 2010, 02:14 PM~18011689
> *JOE CAPRICE..........COMIN THREW.......GREAT SELLER.....AND A MAN OF HIS WORD..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin: GREAT DOIN BUSSSSS
> *


 thanks for the good feed back :biggrin: ......hnicustoms, his words are like GOLD  VERY GOOD GUY TO DEAL WITH :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 11 2010, 05:51 AM~18015608
> *thanks for the good feed back :biggrin: ......hnicustoms, his words are like GOLD  VERY GOOD GUY TO DEAL WITH :biggrin:
> *




ANY TIME BROTHER.... :biggrin:   KEEP ME IN MIND


----------



## schwinn1966

orangecrush719 

Great person to deal with!

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

*schwinn1966 *

*A good person to deal with, thanks for the parts bro. * :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 12 2010, 12:56 AM~18022027
> *schwinn1966
> 
> A good person to deal with, thanks for the parts bro.  :thumbsup:
> *


Great Deaing with you too!

:biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

elspock84 is a great buyer ,fast payer  will do biz with him anytime


----------



## JAMES843

SAUL = FAST SHIPPER GOOD SELLER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 15 2010, 09:11 AM~18052316
> *elspock84 is a great buyer ,fast payer  will do biz with him anytime
> *


thanks homie! weezy fast shipper should have my tires in about 3 days


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

elspock84

*super fast shipper A+++++*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 15 2010, 05:59 PM~18056549
> *elspock84
> 
> super fast shipper A+++++
> *


Gracias carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

*ORANGECRUSH719*

VERY FAST SHIPPER
A++++++


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Mike , my man- just got back from sending the bars out to you bro

should have em in a couple days, probly sat or monday.
hit me up when you get the money order out bro

(hnicustoms) i trust him more than enough I send stuff to him before I get paid for it.
Thats how reliable he is, no bullshit dealing with him he's a man of his word.


----------



## -GT- RAY

*PedaLScaperZ*

ALSO A VERY FAST SHIPPER
A+++


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 16 2010, 06:46 PM~18063954
> *Mike , my man- just got back from sending the bars out to you bro
> 
> should have em in a couple days, probly sat or monday.
> hit me up when you get the money order out bro
> 
> (hnicustoms) i trust him more than enough I send stuff to him before I get paid for it.
> Thats how reliable he is, no bullshit dealing with him he's a man of his word.
> *



yup x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 16 2010, 10:10 PM~18065939
> *yup x2 :thumbsup:
> *


Yup x3 down ass homeboy! :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY

*CAN ANYONE GET A HOLD OF <span style=\'color:red\'>ST8 CLOWNIN**...TRY TO CONTACT HIM BUT HIS INBOX IS FULL AND DONT KNOW WAT ELSE TO DO...SENT HIM MONEY A WEEK AND A HALF AGO AND STILL HAVENT RECIVED ANYTHING BACK...*</span>


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 17 2010, 10:30 PM~18071732
> *CAN ANYONE GET A HOLD OF <span style=\'color:red\'>ST8 CLOWNIN...TRY TO CONTACT HIM BUT HIS INBOX IS FULL AND DONT KNOW WAT ELSE TO DO...SENT HIM MONEY A WEEK AND A HALF AGO AND STILL HAVENT RECIVED ANYTHING BACK...</span>
> *


Hay chisme! :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 17 2010, 08:30 PM~18071732
> *CAN ANYONE GET A HOLD OF <span style=\'color:red\'>ST8 CLOWNIN...TRY TO CONTACT HIM BUT HIS INBOX IS FULL AND DONT KNOW WAT ELSE TO DO...SENT HIM MONEY A WEEK AND A HALF AGO AND STILL HAVENT RECIVED ANYTHING BACK...</span>
> *


he has his phone number in his signature bro


----------



## HNIC's LADY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 16 2010, 03:46 PM~18063954
> *Mike , my man- just got back from sending the bars out to you bro
> 
> should have em in a couple days, probly sat or monday.
> hit me up when you get the money order out bro
> 
> (hnicustoms) i trust him more than enough I send stuff to him before I get paid for it.
> Thats how reliable he is, no bullshit dealing with him he's a man of his word.
> *



thanx pedalscrapers  coming from tha lady   same 4 u

we got the bars today..  there great  

allway's great


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Jul 19 2010, 10:58 AM~18081473
> *thanx pedalscrapers  coming from tha lady    same 4 u
> 
> we got the bars today..  there great
> 
> allway's great
> *



GREAT Always A PLEASURE Your both awesome


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 15 2010, 05:59 PM~18056549
> *elspock84
> 
> super fast shipper A+++++
> *


notorious enemy fast ass shipper also!!!!!! thanks carnal!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*NOTORIOUS-ENEMY 

great seller and fast shipper!!!!!!!

i will buy from him again!!!!!!*


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 19 2010, 11:15 AM~18081603
> *GREAT Always A PLEASURE Your both awesome
> *



THANX HOMIE....THERE SICK  I STILL GOTTA CALL THAT # U GAVE ME.....I GOTTA GET THA TIME TO TALK TO HIM ....SO THANX FOR THA #


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 20 2010, 12:50 PM~18092366
> *THANX HOMIE....THERE SICK  I STILL GOTTA CALL THAT # U GAVE ME.....I GOTTA GET THA TIME TO TALK TO HIM ....SO THANX FOR THA #
> *


u got em already nice, i still havent checked my mail i been slacking bigtime on getting the mail, i dont want to get bills so i just dont get the mail lol.

but yea no problem for that number he will be expecting your call jjust tell em i sent you and he'll take xtra good care of you


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 20 2010, 12:52 PM~18092382
> *u got em already nice, i still havent checked my mail i been slacking bigtime on getting the mail, i dont want to get bills so i just dont get the mail lol.
> 
> but yea no problem for that number he will be expecting your call jjust tell em i sent you and he'll take xtra good care of you
> *



I FEEL YA ON THA MAIL..... :biggrin: GOOD LOOKIN ON THA CONECK  ILL HIT U BACK WITH THA FEED BACK ON IT....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 20 2010, 01:24 PM~18092592
> *I FEEL YA ON THA MAIL..... :biggrin: GOOD LOOKIN ON THA CONECK  ILL HIT U BACK WITH THA FEED BACK ON IT....
> *


no doubt bro ohh got the mail, no bills lol but got the m.o. thanks again bro


----------



## REC

*SOCIO B.C PREZ RAUL
NOT A GOOD PERSON TO DEAL WITH TOO MANY EXCUSES WHY BUILD A BICYCLE FRAME WHEN YOU DONT HAVE TIME!!GAVE ME THE RUN AROUND ALOT OF TIMES PAID HIM IN FULL TO BUILD ME A FRAME SEND HIM THE FRAME AND MONEY AND FENDERS.. SINCE OCT 2009 TO JUNE 2010 HE ONLY RETURN MY BICYCLE FRAME WITH THE FRONT TANK WELDED AND SKIRTS CUT I HAD TO WELD THE SKIRTS TO THE FRAME AND SMOOTH TE FRAME ...CLAIMS HE SHIPPED MY FENDERS SINCE JUNE 29 2010 RETUNE MY FENDERS THATS :angry: 
lIKE I SAID HE WAS PAID GAVE HIM TIME BUT IT JUST GOT OLD AFTER EXCUSE AND EXCUSE*


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 20 2010, 06:57 PM~18095671
> *SOCIO B.C PREZ RAUL
> NOT A GOOD PERSON TO DEAL WITH TOO MANY EXCUSES WHY BUILD A BICYCLE FRAME WHEN  YOU DONT HAVE TIME!!GAVE ME THE RUN AROUND ALOT OF TIMES  PAID HIM IN FULL TO BUILD ME A FRAME SEND HIM THE FRAME AND MONEY AND FENDERS.. SINCE OCT 2009 TO JUNE 2010 HE ONLY RETURN MY BICYCLE FRAME WITH THE FRONT TANK WELDED  AND SKIRTS CUT I HAD TO WELD THE SKIRTS TO THE FRAME AND SMOOTH TE FRAME ...CLAIMS HE SHIPPED MY FENDERS SINCE JUNE 29 2010 RETUNE MY FENDERS THATS  :angry:
> lIKE I SAID HE WAS PAID GAVE HIM TIME BUT IT JUST GOT OLD AFTER EXCUSE AND EXCUSE
> *


DAYMN


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 20 2010, 04:57 PM~18095671
> *SOCIO B.C PREZ RAUL
> NOT A GOOD PERSON TO DEAL WITH TOO MANY EXCUSES WHY BUILD A BICYCLE FRAME WHEN  YOU DONT HAVE TIME!!GAVE ME THE RUN AROUND ALOT OF TIMES  PAID HIM IN FULL TO BUILD ME A FRAME SEND HIM THE FRAME AND MONEY AND FENDERS.. SINCE OCT 2009 TO JUNE 2010 HE ONLY RETURN MY BICYCLE FRAME WITH THE FRONT TANK WELDED  AND SKIRTS CUT I HAD TO WELD THE SKIRTS TO THE FRAME AND SMOOTH TE FRAME ...CLAIMS HE SHIPPED MY FENDERS SINCE JUNE 29 2010 RETUNE MY FENDERS THATS  :angry:
> lIKE I SAID HE WAS PAID GAVE HIM TIME BUT IT JUST GOT OLD AFTER EXCUSE AND EXCUSE
> *


I will post my side of the story when I get home and we will straighten all of this out.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

reynaldo866 good dude to deal with pays quick

I'll ship your parts tomorrow playa


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 15 2010, 09:11 AM~18052316
> *elspock84 is a great buyer ,fast payer  will do biz with him anytime
> *


Weezy fast ass shipper great seller :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 20 2010, 04:57 PM~18095671
> *SOCIO B.C PREZ RAUL
> NOT A GOOD PERSON TO DEAL WITH TOO MANY EXCUSES WHY BUILD A BICYCLE FRAME WHEN  YOU DONT HAVE TIME!!GAVE ME THE RUN AROUND ALOT OF TIMES  PAID HIM IN FULL TO BUILD ME A FRAME SEND HIM THE FRAME AND MONEY AND FENDERS.. SINCE OCT 2009 TO JUNE 2010 HE ONLY RETURN MY BICYCLE FRAME WITH THE FRONT TANK WELDED  AND SKIRTS CUT I HAD TO WELD THE SKIRTS TO THE FRAME AND SMOOTH TE FRAME ...CLAIMS HE SHIPPED MY FENDERS SINCE JUNE 29 2010 RETUNE MY FENDERS THATS  :angry:
> lIKE I SAID HE WAS PAID GAVE HIM TIME BUT IT JUST GOT OLD AFTER EXCUSE AND EXCUSE
> *












Ok. My side of the story. This is proof that your fenders were shipped. I took them to the post office and sent them to you. I went to the post office and tried to get this figured out but there not really helpful at the post office. Dont tell me I didnt ship them when I have this confirmation that I gave to you. You cant make that shit up so I dont know what your talking about how I didnt ship them.

Did I take along time to work on your frame? Yes I did. Why? Cause you told me to Take my time. So I did. I remember you telling me to take my time cause you were working on some other projects. The only reason your frame is not finished is cause you told me that you were going to finish it. You told me to keep the $$$. If you wanted a refund I would have given it to you and sent you your stuff back. No problem. 

I never gave you the run around and I always answer my phone unless Im at work. I never have ignored anyone who calls. I always call people back, especially if I owe them something. You dont call. You just text. Why do you tell me you will give me a certain time frame for things to happen and then flip out and change your mind all of a sudden? I told you I was going to call you when I got the last text on monday and then you tell me you were going to give it till 7/31st to see if they show up. Now you pull this shit and flip out again? :uh: 

Im not mad at rec and he has the right to be mad at me if hes not happy. Even after this Im still willing to help him to send him his stuff back even though the post office lost it, not me. 

I just want to ask people out there that know him and have met him if he has any mental issues or anything like that cause this shit does not make any sense.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 21 2010, 09:26 PM~18106945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. My side of the story. This is proof that your fenders were shipped. I took them to the post office and sent them to you. I went to the post office and tried to get this figured out but there not really helpful at the post office. Dont tell me I didnt ship them when I have this confirmation that I gave to you. You cant make that shit up so I dont know what your talking about how I didnt ship them.
> 
> Did I take along time to work on your frame? Yes I did. Why? Cause you told me to Take my time. So I did. I remember you telling me to take my time cause you were working on some other projects. The only reason your frame is not finished is cause you told me that you were going to finish it. You told me to keep the $$$. If you wanted a refund I would have given it to you and sent you your stuff back. No problem.
> 
> I never gave you the run around and I always answer my phone unless Im at work. I never have ignored anyone who calls. I always call people back, especially if I owe them something. You dont call. You just text. Why do you tell me you will give me a certain time frame for things to happen and then flip out and change your mind all of a sudden? I told you I was going to call you when I got the last text on monday and then you tell me you were going to give it till 7/31st to see if they show up. Now you pull this shit and flip out again?  :uh:
> 
> Im not mad at rec and he has the right to be mad at me if hes not happy. Even after this Im still willing to help him to send him his stuff back even though the post office lost it, not me.
> 
> I just want to ask people out there that know him and have met him if he has any mental issues or anything like that cause this shit does not make any sense.
> *


Man I've had boththings happened to me so feel where both are coming from and it sucks. Anytime u ship something you always run da risk oif getting fucked.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 21 2010, 06:45 PM~18105004
> *reynaldo866 good dude to deal with pays quick
> 
> I'll ship your parts tomorrow playa
> *


reynaldo866 parts went out today buddy

Once again less than a 24hr turnaround from pay to ship

That's how I do, any one that doubts me check my feedback page at the bottom of my posts


----------



## cone_weezy

reynaldo866 past payer parts went out today


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 21 2010, 05:26 PM~18105294
> *Weezy fast ass shipper great seller :thumbsup:
> *


thats how i do it  cant believe u forgot about the package lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 22 2010, 06:26 PM~18115735
> *thats how i do it  cant believe u forgot about the package lol
> *


Shit bro I got like 3 packages this week I completely forgot abou the tires :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms

ELSPOCK 84...................GOOD FUCKIN PEOPLE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SAID IT WAS HEAR FRIDAY..........IT WAS..

GOOD SELLER ,FAST SHIPPER.......

GREAT PAINT AND BODY-WORK......JUS HOW WE WANTED IT.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

GREAT DOIN BUSS.

UR MO WILL BE THERE ON MONDAY.......AND I ALL READY GOT THA FRAME.........

UR TRUST WORTHY IN MY BOOK :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 24 2010, 08:38 AM~18129109
> *ELSPOCK 84...................GOOD FUCKIN PEOPLE... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SAID IT WAS HEAR FRIDAY..........IT WAS..
> 
> GOOD SELLER ,FAST SHIPPER.......
> 
> GREAT PAINT AND BODY-WORK......JUS HOW WE WANTED IT.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> GREAT DOIN BUSS.
> 
> UR MO WILL BE THERE ON MONDAY.......AND I ALL READY GOT THA FRAME.........
> 
> UR TRUST WORTHY IN MY BOOK :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thanks homie glad u liked ! I know I'll get da mo so I'm gonna leave u good feedback now! Hnic great buyer man of his word I WILL BE DOING BUISNESS WIT HIM AGAIN


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 24 2010, 10:16 AM~18129257
> *Thanks homie glad u liked ! I know I'll get da mo so I'm gonna leave u good feedback now! Hnic great buyer man of his word I WILL BE DOING BUISNESS WIT HIM AGAIN
> *




KOOL BROTHER   

U KNOW IT..  

ONCE AGAIN........GREAT WORK


----------



## lesstime

SUPREMACY HAWAII
good buyer payer fast dont mess around man of his work thank you :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

chamuco61 good seller and shipper
thanks bro it looks good cant wait to work with you again :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

elspock84 good seller and shipper 
thanks bro for doing all the extra you the man more on the way monday going to get box right now thanks again


----------



## elspock84

PASSIONATE63

quick payer!!!! will do buisness wit him in a heartbeat! the frame should be there wednesday :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie_602

LIL GOODTIMES CC

vato paid quick :thumbsup:

contental kit will be shipped out tomorrow morning


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*EL SPOCK84* FAST SHIPPER AND GREAT DEALER. LOOKING FORWARD TO BUYING FROM AGAIN


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

brownie 602 
good to deal with, payed right away

i will get your air hose out to you tomorrow morning buddy, I even put an extra foot in there for you, cause i was in a good mood when i packed it


----------



## Reynaldo866

cone_weezy fast shipper. great product. no bull shit there

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=96230


----------



## Reynaldo866

as all ways another good deal with PedaLScraperZ

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=94653


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*ripsta85

great seller and SUPER FAST SHIPPING thanks bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## hnicustoms

TTT........FOR THA GOOD PEEPS ON HERE uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 31 2010, 01:52 PM~18193634
> *TTT........FOR THA GOOD PEEPS ON HERE uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


WORD X2 
























AND TO THE BOTTOM (TTB)
FOR THE SHADY SCUMBAGS


----------



## Reynaldo866

SNAPPER818 great guy to deal with awesome packer and very fast :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=64671


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 31 2010, 07:52 PM~18195907
> *SNAPPER818 great guy to deal with awesome packer and very fast :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=64671
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rite bacc at yew homie,
Reynaldo866 great to do buSSinez with,fast shipper too...


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 31 2010, 11:52 AM~18193634
> *TTT........FOR THA GOOD PEEPS ON HERE uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 x3


----------



## lesstime

oneofakind 
man of his word thank you hope to do more biz with you soon thanks 
good trader/buyer/seller


----------



## elspock84

chamuco61 great BUYER fast wit payments


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 28 2010, 08:23 PM~18168789
> *brownie 602
> good to deal with, payed right away
> 
> i will get your air hose out to you tomorrow morning buddy, I even put an extra foot in there for you, cause i was in a good mood when i packed it
> *


got ma tubes quick will do business wit him again 


n thx 4 the extra foot :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Aug 2 2010, 02:28 PM~18207369
> *got ma tubes quick will do business wit him again
> n thx 4 the extra foot  :biggrin:
> *


no doubt buddy, glad your happy


----------



## REC

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 21 2010, 09:26 PM~18106945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. My side of the story. This is proof that your fenders were shipped. I took them to the post office and sent them to you. I went to the post office and tried to get this figured out but there not really helpful at the post office. Dont tell me I didnt ship them when I have this confirmation that I gave to you. You cant make that shit up so I dont know what your talking about how I didnt ship them.
> 
> Did I take along time to work on your frame? Yes I did. Why? Cause you told me to Take my time. So I did. I remember you telling me to take my time cause you were working on some other projects. The only reason your frame is not finished is cause you told me that you were going to finish it. You told me to keep the $$$. If you wanted a refund I would have given it to you and sent you your stuff back. No problem.
> 
> I never gave you the run around and I always answer my phone unless Im at work. I never have ignored anyone who calls. I always call people back, especially if I owe them something. You dont call. You just text. Why do you tell me you will give me a certain time frame for things to happen and then flip out and change your mind all of a sudden? I told you I was going to call you when I got the last text on monday and then you tell me you were going to give it till 7/31st to see if they show up. Now you pull this shit and flip out again?  :uh:
> 
> Im not mad at rec and he has the right to be mad at me if hes not happy. Even after this Im still willing to help him to send him his stuff back even though the post office lost it, not me.
> 
> I just want to ask people out there that know him and have met him if he has any mental issues or anything like that cause this shit does not make any sense.
> *


You send the fender on Jan 29 2010...today is Aug 03 2010 fenders are lost i dont care if i put you on blast...YOU CLAIM YOU SHIPPED IT SIGNATURE .  STILL $50 IS FAIR..i PAID YOU FOR A FRAME THAT WAS HALF DONE WITH NO PROBLEM BE REAL AND PAY YOU PART


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 2 2010, 11:18 AM~18206866
> *chamuco61 great BUYER fast wit payments
> *


elspock..excellent seller, helped me out in a major way! thanks again man!!


----------



## elspock84

JAMES843 great buyer super fast payment. should have da frame shipped out by tuesday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

BROWNIE 602 GOOD PERSON TO DEAL WITH ..


----------



## schwinn1966

LINCOLNSAL : Great Person to Deal With!

majestics delano : Great Person to Deal With Too!

:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 7 2010, 03:41 PM~18253507
> *LINCOLNSAL  : Great Person to Deal With!
> 
> majestics delano : Great Person to Deal With Too!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


SCHWINN1966 GREAT PERSON TO DO BUSINESS WITH


----------



## brownlife212

Lil puppet lc would sell him shit till he has all the money
he bought ma nephew a sound system but only gave him 310 when he was suppose to give him 700 it's been 2 months and still no money 
My nephew needs money for school and he ain't payed yet


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LOW LIFE 09 good packer and shipper. always a plessure working and dealing with him. will buy from him in future.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Aug 11 2010, 11:19 AM~18283854
> *Lil puppet lc would sell him shit till he has all the money
> he bought ma nephew a sound system but only gave him 310  when he was suppose to give him 700 it's been 2 months and still no money
> My nephew needs money for school and he ain't payed yet
> *


 :uh: thats not good puppet :nono:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Aug 11 2010, 03:33 PM~18287006
> *LOW LIFE 09 good packer and shipper. always a plessure working and dealing with him. will buy from him in future.
> *


x2 good person to deal with


----------



## JAMES843

pedal scraperz Great Seller! Great to Deal With! Received Item FAST!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 16 2010, 02:47 PM~18323045
> *pedal scraperz    Great Seller! Great to Deal With! Received Item FAST!
> *



back-atcha paid super fast, no bullshit involved

cool dude, any time buddy


----------



## lesstime

JAMES843 VERY COOL GUY MAN OF HIS WORD NO MESSING AROUND GOT THING DONE LIKE HE SAID CAN WAIT TO GET MORE FROM YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

PASSIONATE63
LINCOLNSAL
brownie_602
LIL GOODTIMES 

GREAT TO DO BIZ WITHHHH :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN GUYS!!!


----------



## Low-Life09

Bigjxloc GREAT BUYER, FAST PAYMENT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 17 2010, 05:48 PM~18336409
> *PASSIONATE63
> LINCOLNSAL
> brownie_602
> LIL GOODTIMES
> 
> GREAT TO DO BIZ WITHHHH  :biggrin:  THANKS AGAIN GUYS!!!
> *


Low-Life09

got ma seatpost quick will do business again :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

elspock84 good man to deal with right on time badass paint will do business again :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

Reynaldo866 FAST PAYMENT, GOOD BUYER


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

SCHWINN1966 GOOD SELLER 

LOW-LIFE 09 GOOD SELLER


----------



## inked1987

cone_weezy bad ass dude to deal with got my stuff real quick will deal with him again !!!


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by inked1987_@Aug 23 2010, 10:32 PM~18390329
> *cone_weezy bad ass dude to deal with got my  stuff real quick will deal with him again !!!
> *


another happy customer :biggrin: inked1987 payed quick will sell to him anytime


----------



## schwinn1966

ON-DA-LOW PREZ : Always a pleasure to deal with! Thnx!


:biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

*-SENT THE GUY THE PAYMENT ABOUT 2 MONTHS AGO.....AND HE SAID THAT HE GOT SO I WAS LIKE OKAY.....THEN HE TOLD ME THAT HE SHIPPED MY PARTS OUT LIKE A COUPLE DAYS AFTER HE GOT THE PAYMENT....AND ITS BEEN A MONTH AND A HALF AND STILL HAVENT RECIEVED ANYTHING...SO I JUST TOLD HIM TO SEND ME THE MONEY BACK AND I HAVENT RECIEVED IT, ITS BEEN LIKE 2 OR 3 WEEKS ALREADY*</span>


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Aug 26 2010, 01:33 AM~18409528
> *-SENT THE GUY THE PAYMENT ABOUT 2 MONTHS AGO.....AND HE SAID THAT HE GOT SO I WAS LIKE OKAY.....THEN HE TOLD ME THAT HE SHIPPED MY PARTS OUT LIKE A COUPLE DAYS AFTER HE GOT THE PAYMENT....AND ITS BEEN A MONTH AND A HALF AND STILL HAVENT RECIEVED ANYTHING...SO I JUST TOLD HIM TO SEND ME THE MONEY BACK AND I HAVENT RECIEVED IT, ITS BEEN LIKE 2 OR 3 WEEKS ALREADY</span>
> *





Yea I am having a problem with str8 clownin also. I ordered and paid for a custom sprocket from him on June 24. He told me 2 to 3 weeks to get it. It's now August 26 and I still have not recieved it. I have taklked to him and he keeps telling me it's on the way. I keep asking for a tracking number and he tells me he has to get the tracking number from the cutter and chromer. I spoke with someone who gave me the info on who the cutter and chromer was so I called the cutter and he said that it was still in his shop and he could not ship it to me until he talked to str8 clownin but he was pretty sure it hadn't even been paid for yet. I am not putting the cutter on blast cause I didn't deal with him. I just hope that str8 clownin mans up and does what he says he is going to do


----------



## elspock84

Madrigal fast payer!!! Great buyer will do buisness wit him anyday!


----------



## JAMES843

orangecrush719 good dude to deal with got my stuff real quick will deal with him again :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 2 2010, 10:22 AM~18469910
> *orangecrush719  good  dude to deal with got my stuff real quick will deal with him again  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie same to you my chain guard just got here so we'll definitly do buisness again


----------



## madrigalkustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 1 2010, 09:57 PM~18466537
> *Madrigal fast payer!!! Great buyer will do buisness wit him anyday!
> *


elspock84 great seller will buy againg and againg as long as he sells to me.


----------



## inked1987

orangecrush719 fast shipper will deal with him again!!


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by inked1987_@Sep 3 2010, 10:41 PM~18483672
> *orangecrush719 fast shipper will deal with him again!!
> *


like wise homie your a fast shipper and coo dude will deal again :thumbsup:


----------



## Reynaldo866

Low-Life09 great seller. i would deal with him again 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=75786


----------



## schwinn1966

Str8crazy80  :thumbsup:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Sep 4 2010, 11:53 AM~18485572
> *Low-Life09 great seller. i would deal with him again
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=75786
> *


Reynaldo866 FAST PAYMENT, GREAT TO DO BIZ WITHHH :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

It's Johnny

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

WEST 13 - My CASE is CLOSED with him, got his parts back today... BAN for life in my opinion


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*NOTORIOUS-ENEMY..........very fast shipper!!!!!!! awsome product!!!!!!!!! i will buy from him again!!!!!!!!!!

thanks a million bro!!!!!!!! parts are everything i expected and more!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## -GT- RAY

*BOUNCER77
(DELGADOS BIKE SHOP)

VERY GOOD GUY TO DEAL WITH.....VERY FAST SHIPPING

A++++++++++++++++++++++++*


----------



## schwinn1966

19stratus97

Great Seller! Item packaged well! Fast Delivery!

Thanks!

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

SCHWINN1966

YOU GUYS SHOULD ALREADY KNOW BY NOW


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 7 2010, 08:25 PM~18509468
> *WEST 13 - My CASE is CLOSED with him, got his parts back today... BAN for life in my opinion
> *


dammmm right !!!!! :yes: :ninja: :ninja: :machinegun:


----------



## elspock84

Str8crazy80 quick wit da payment! Great buyer will sell to him in a quickness!! :thumbsup:


----------



## inked1987

orangecrush719 once again good guy to deal with A++++++++


----------



## inked1987

And I almost forgot Raguness another A+++++ seller will def buy more from this guy :]


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by inked1987_@Sep 13 2010, 12:16 AM~18552785
> *orangecrush719 once again good guy to deal with A++++++++
> *


 :thumbsup: got my parts quik as well


----------



## Bigjxloc

got some feedback for Low-Life09 
Have got two different shipments from him and even set up a trade with the man. 
Even though hes in NY an i'm in Cali. 
Went off without a hitch.
Honest dude.


----------



## lesstime

james834 
good guy here


----------



## JAMES843

lesstime good dude to deal with no bull he will go out of his way to help you out VERY GOOD GUY TO DEAL WITH :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Sep 16 2010, 02:39 PM~18583989
> *got some feedback for Low-Life09
> Have got two different shipments from him and even set up a trade with the man.
> Even though hes in NY an i'm in Cali.
> Went off without a hitch.
> Honest dude.
> *


THANKS HOMIEEE  

Bigjxloc GREAT TO DO BIZ WITH, FAST PAYMENT, HONESTY... VERY EASY TO TRANSACT WITH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 13 2010, 12:10 AM~18552765
> *Str8crazy80 quick wit da payment! Great buyer will sell to him in a quickness!! :thumbsup:
> *


same with elspock84 great buyer and FAST!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 11 2010, 10:34 AM~18541127
> *SCHWINN1966
> 
> YOU GUYS SHOULD ALREADY KNOW BY NOW
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## schwinn1966

LINCOLNSAL


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 17 2010, 03:00 PM~18592880
> *lesstime good dude to deal with no bull he will go out of his way to help you out VERY GOOD GUY TO DEAL WITH  :biggrin:
> *


got my other box  on time thanks again 
also want to say thanks to james wife for helpin out alot thank you


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

onate63' super fast payer, less than 10 minutes after a p.m. he had the paypal sent , like i always do my man, pay today ship tomorrow :werd:


----------



## JAMES843

got my other box from leestime on time and shipped 1 more out to him

lesstime = really good dude


----------



## elspock84

Reynaldo866 fast wit da payments!!!! Will sell to again :thumbsup:


----------



## ONATE63'

PedaLScraperZ...good person to deal with...great prices and fast shipper :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Sep 21 2010, 05:32 PM~18624502
> *PedaLScraperZ...good person to deal with...great prices and fast shipper  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


yessir, pleasure doing business with ya


----------



## lesstime

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
once again spock did a good job 
and the customer is happy

reall good guy happy to work with him


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*SOCIOS B.C. PREZ *

GREAT MAN TO DEAL WITH. GOT MY RIMS IN TWO DAYS. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Sep 23 2010, 02:23 PM~18644298
> *SOCIOS B.C. PREZ
> 
> GREAT MAN TO DEAL WITH. GOT MY RIMS IN TWO DAYS. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 21 2010, 05:06 PM~18624824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> once again spock did a good job
> and the customer is happy
> 
> reall good guy happy to work with him
> *


Thanks bro! Now gotta start and finish mias bike quick


----------



## Reynaldo866

elspock84 fast shipper. got my stuff super fast A+ shipper :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=18421


----------



## 1bad91

Elspock84 = Is a GREAT seller. My frame is way more than what I was expecting :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

schwinn1966 

very cool gut always has what am looking for thanks again and super fast shipping can wait for more lol


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 1bad91_@Sep 25 2010, 11:56 AM~18659147
> *Elspock84 =  Is a GREAT seller.  My frame is way more than what I was expecting  :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 25 2010, 04:07 PM~18660321
> *schwinn1966
> 
> very cool gut always has what am looking for thanks again and super fast shipping  can wait for more lol
> *



lesstime

:thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843

orangecrush719 fast shipper! good seller :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

lesstime
:thumbsup: got another box from lesstime he all was has what i need and gets it right to me :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

Classic - Landau 
cool guy sent item just like said when said fast shipping thanks


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

james843 fast shipper. man of his word. will deal with again.


----------



## JAMES843

syked1 good seller will deal with again
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

james843
very cool person to work with thanks bro got the rest of the car 
mias tires 

t4 got his gift 

you the man bro and a BIG THANKS TO JAME WIFE THANKS GIRL WITH OUT YOU WE WHOULNT KNOW WHAT TO DO 
THANKS BOTH OF YOU


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 29 2010, 02:11 PM~18692655
> *syked1  good seller will deal with again
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx ... james is a good buyer too


----------



## JAMES843

PASSIONATE63 fast shipper! good to deal with :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843

got another boxfrom orangecrush719 fast shipper! good to deal with


----------



## 55800

JAMES843 got my frame today good guy to deal with :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1

:thumbsup: to elca on ten switch, good buyer

also :thumbsup: to sprokets_magazine another great buyer (even tho it was for his friend)


----------



## syked1

big shouts ou to Reynaldo866 for helpin me buy a schwinn girls frame off Ebay, because the seller wouldnt ship directly to canada, thanks buddy 

got myself a nice march 1979 ( my birth month and year) schwinn girls frame with chainguard, etc

thanks again bro


----------



## inked1987

Linconsal ++++++++ bad ass dude to deal with got my stuff quick!!! will def deal with him again


----------



## JAMES843

Classic - Landau got my frame today good guy to deal with :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

95 fleetwood
cool guy sent items fast great packageing thanks cant wait to get more thanks bro


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by inked1987_@Oct 1 2010, 09:21 AM~18711078
> *Linconsal ++++++++ bad ass dude to deal with got my stuff quick!!! will def deal with him again
> *


INKED1987 FAST SHIPPER. I would do business with him anytime


----------



## syked1

What ever you do* dont buy from or sell to WEST_13* unless you meet him face to face.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*TONY O. A+++ TO DEAL WITH.WILL DEAL WITH IN FUTURE.*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Aug 26 2010, 03:33 AM~18409528
> *-SENT THE GUY THE PAYMENT ABOUT 2 MONTHS AGO.....AND HE SAID THAT HE GOT SO I WAS LIKE OKAY.....THEN HE TOLD ME THAT HE SHIPPED MY PARTS OUT LIKE A COUPLE DAYS AFTER HE GOT THE PAYMENT....AND ITS BEEN A MONTH AND A HALF AND STILL HAVENT RECIEVED ANYTHING...SO I JUST TOLD HIM TO SEND ME THE MONEY BACK AND I HAVENT RECIEVED IT, ITS BEEN LIKE 2 OR 3 WEEKS ALREADY</span>
> *


I AM SO SORRY FOR THIS I TAKE 100% OF THE BLAME BUT I DO NOT RIP PEOPLE OFF I HAVE NOT BEEN O HERE MUCH SO HERE LIKE I PMED YOU I FEEL REAL BAD ABOUT THIS SO I AM SENDING YOU THE $24 PLUS $26 SO A TOTAL OF $50 TO MAKE UP FOR IT AGAIN I AM SORRY

here is the proof i sent it it was sent 1st class mail so you will get it mon or tues


----------



## vicmarcos

just in case peeps don't know NEVER ORDER FROM *TNT/KRAZYKUTTING *unless u just wanta throw ur money away cause u'll never get ur shit from them..i ordered parts well over a year and a half ago and did receive some parts that were fucked up and couldn't even use....so just be aware


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Oct 7 2010, 04:11 PM~18760788
> *just in case peeps don't know NEVER ORDER FROM TNT/KRAZYKUTTING unless u just wanta throw ur money away cause u'll never get ur shit from them..i ordered parts well over a year and a half ago and did receive some parts that were fucked up and couldn't even use....so just be aware
> *




shitty deal homie, if you need some laser cut stuff, hit me up ill do it up right.


----------



## vicmarcos

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 7 2010, 03:11 PM~18761664
> *shitty deal homie, if you need some laser cut stuff, hit me up ill do it up right.
> *


gotta get my money back from him first


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

aztecsoulz SHIPPED MONEY FAST


----------



## 55800

PASSIONATE63 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Oct 9 2010, 10:30 AM~18772307
> *PASSIONATE63  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ORANGE CRUSH
AA+++ TO DEAL WITH . WILL BUY FROM AGAIN.


----------



## R0L0

Schwinn1966 (Anthony) homie hooked me up on some bad ass parts. And is a cool ass homie. Nice meeting you bro, I look forward to doing more business with you.


----------



## R0L0

Mr. 559 made a deal with him and transaction went smooth. Very happy with our deal. Cool ass homeboy. It was great meeting you and your bro. Thanks again brother. Will be keeping in contact bro... :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

TonyO
Always an easy transaction

:biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

E.C. ROLO = good to deal with Paid fast will be shipping your box out in the am homie


----------



## lesstime

james843 and wife 
thanks for the trike wheels you two are great people


----------



## elspock84

Juangotti great buyer! Cool ass nuka to deal wit!!!!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 12 2010, 08:16 PM~18794511
> *Juangotti great buyer! Cool ass nuka to deal wit!!!!
> *


Likewise homie frame is sweet.


----------



## syked1

Bigshod is a good buyer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

to tha top .......for tha feed back :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 7 2010, 02:12 PM~18760283
> *I AM SO SORRY FOR THIS I TAKE 100% OF THE BLAME BUT I DO NOT RIP PEOPLE OFF I HAVE NOT BEEN O HERE MUCH SO HERE LIKE I PMED YOU I FEEL REAL BAD ABOUT THIS SO I AM SENDING YOU THE $24 PLUS $26 SO A TOTAL OF $50 TO MAKE UP FOR IT AGAIN I AM SORRY
> 
> here is the proof i sent it it was sent 1st class mail so you will get it mon or tues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


glad you got the money again i am sorry for all the drama and if you do a search on the mail order i never cashed the money order you sent i lost it lol but it was my falt so i gave you double your money back and some sorry again


----------



## -GT- RAY

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 14 2010, 08:54 PM~18815167
> *glad you got the money again i am sorry for all the drama and if you do a search on the mail order i never cashed the money order you sent i lost it lol but it was my falt so i gave you double your money back and some sorry again
> *


thanks for the that bro.....and again why did yu tell me that yu shipped it out again and again...but anyways thanks for giving me my money back......so everyone besides all that drama he is an okay person to deal with....thanks again


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Oct 14 2010, 11:43 PM~18815733
> *thanks for the that bro.....and again why did yu tell me that yu shipped it out again and again...but anyways thanks for giving me my money back......so everyone besides all that drama he is an okay person to deal with....thanks again
> *


no big deal just to busy we would mean to ship it out then forget it was my falt and thanks again i am sorry


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

syked1 great person to deal with and awsome product! i recomend his work to anyone!


----------



## syked1

thx sprokets - of course he too is a great buyer


----------



## cone_weezy

johnny garcia aka "its johnny". he a cool dude he sent me the money like he said he would will do bussiness with him anytime


----------



## elspock84

CLASSIC MANPLOW GREAT BUYER PAYS QUICK AS FUCK!! STRAIGHT HOMIE!


----------



## R0L0

*JAMES843*

Great seller, fast shippin thanks again bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LOWRIERWIZ :thumbsup: WILL DEAL WITH IN FUTURE.


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Oct 15 2010, 10:09 PM~18824284
> *johnny garcia aka "its johnny". he a cool dude  he sent me the money like he said he would will do bussiness with him anytime
> *


homies a man of his word, sent it to me the day he said and got here safe and sound. thanx. will do business anytime.


----------



## elspock84

_*orangecrush719

great seller fast ass shipping!!! *_


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 22 2010, 10:57 AM~18880326
> *orangecrush719
> 
> great seller fast ass shipping!!!
> *


elspock84 payed right away will do business again


----------



## elspock84

lincolnsal good homie to deal wit thanks for the rims!!


----------



## schwinn26

Can anyone tell me where lesstime has been? I sent him bike cylinders and he has not sent me money or replied to my pm's or emails. I need some info please!!! :angry:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by schwinn26_@Oct 25 2010, 10:24 PM~18908461
> *Can anyone tell me where lesstime has been?  I sent him bike cylinders and he has not sent me money or replied to my pm's or emails.  I need some info please!!! :angry:
> *


U got a pm homie.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ANTHONY AKA "SCHWINN1966' GREAT PERSON TO DEAL WITH. I'll DEFINITELY DO BUSINESS AGAIN. DID I MENTION HE'S A FAST SHIPPER??


----------



## Bigjxloc

schwinn1966 honest seller. Fast shipper. and hooked up a free dvd.
couldn't ask for more.


----------



## schwinn1966

Bigjxloc

Good Buyer! Paid Immediately! Great Communication!

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

james843 great guy to deal wit. would do buisness wit him in a heartbeat.


----------



## hnicustoms

schwinn 1966..............comin threw again......   fast shipper.....got my chit today :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 27 2010, 11:51 AM~18922076
> *schwinn 1966..............comin threw again......     fast shipper.....got my chit today  :biggrin:
> *


always a pleasure

:biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

elspock84 IS A GOOD SELLER DOES AWESOME PAINT WORK


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Oct 27 2010, 02:21 PM~18923194
> *elspock84 IS A GOOD SELLER DOES AWESOME PAINT WORK
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 27 2010, 02:41 PM~18924259
> *
> *


Elspooky good person to deal with.  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0

PASSIONATE63 great person to deal with.. no bullshit with this guy. paid instant with no hesitation hope to do more business whit you bro


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 27 2010, 06:06 PM~18925313
> *E.C ROLO very helpfull understanding guy. will buy from in future. ill lyk when the conti arrives. *


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 27 2010, 05:15 PM~18925446
> *E.C ROLO very helpfull understanding guy. will buy from in future. ill lyk when the conti arrives.
> *



it will be there shortly homes!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

*Clown Confusion* great buyer, fast pay, great doing business with you homie!


----------



## MR.559

juangotti good seller  



slo ass shipper! lmao just kidding homie
:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 30 2010, 01:27 PM~18947549
> *juangotti good seller
> slo ass shipper! lmao just kidding homie
> :biggrin:
> *


you aint gotta lie! hes slow :happysad:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Oct 30 2010, 02:27 PM~18947549-->
> 
> 
> 
> juangotti good seller
> slo ass shipper! lmao just kidding homie
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont front. I am what I am. :happysad: Like wise. good dude to deal with.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elspock84_@Oct 30 2010, 04:22 PM~18948093
> *you aint gotta lie! hes slow  :happysad:
> *


I know. :biggrin: fuck it. at least fools get there stuff. Man I use to throw in extras for the lazyness but that got expensive. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 4 2010, 01:06 AM~18981955
> *dont front. I am what I am. :happysad:  Like wise. good dude to deal with.
> I know.  :biggrin:  fuck it. at least fools get there stuff.  Man I use to throw in extras for the lazyness but that got expensive. :biggrin:
> *


hey fucker u never gave me shit


----------



## syked1

elspock84 is a good guy, bought a frame from him :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 5 2010, 09:44 PM~18998167
> *elspock84 is a good guy, bought a frame from him :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


homie syked great buyer quick wit da payments wouldnt hesitate to sell him anything else


----------



## schwinn1966

malicioso

:thumbsup: 


:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

Clown Confusion.. Great seller easy to deal with . It was nice meeting you bro.

Thanks agian


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 7 2010, 04:34 PM~19009596
> *Clown Confusion.. Great seller easy to deal with . It was nice meeting you bro.
> 
> Thanks agian
> *


any time bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Cadillac Pimpin








great guy to deal with


----------



## hnicustoms

lookin good


----------



## lesstime

schwinn26 real cool guy sent like said parts just like said hope to work with again 

pm sent to schwinn26 sorry bro


----------



## lesstime

elspock84 
man once again hooked it up the box i got is the shit thanks 
text me need info
thanks


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Nov 10 2010, 10:38 AM~19033677
> *elspock84
> man once again hooked it up  the box i got is the shit thanks
> text me  need info
> thanks
> *


wats up still haven't heard from you :dunno:


----------



## syked1

:uh: cause no one wants to do bizz with you :0 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 5 2010, 11:44 PM~18998167
> *elspock84 is a good guy, bought a frame from him :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


got the frame today thx buddy


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 10 2010, 05:50 PM~19036638
> *:uh: cause no one wants to do bizz with you  :0  :biggrin:
> *


dude siriecly stop following me and messing things up... dam :angry:


----------



## isue1

slo: Good dude to deal with got my seat exactly when he said i would, even threw a couple little extras. Thanks alot homie! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

schwinn1966
GOT MY PACKAGE TODYA IT WAS FAST HOMIE THANKS ALOT!


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Nov 12 2010, 06:36 PM~19054484
> *schwinn1966
> GOT MY PACKAGE TODYA IT WAS FAST HOMIE THANKS ALOT!
> *


Glad to help!
mr.casper GOOD BUYER!
:biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by isue1_@Nov 12 2010, 04:32 PM~19053605
> *slo: Good dude to deal with got my seat exactly when he said i would, even threw a couple little extras. Thanks alot homie! :biggrin:
> *


thanks as well

isue1: pays fast and dont BS


----------



## elspock84

lilmikew86 good buyer good homie to deal wit :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

cone_weezy
good seller


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 15 2010, 08:46 AM~19071483
> *cone_weezy
> good seller
> *


clown. confusion good buyer payed today and it will be ship today :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 12 2010, 09:31 PM~19056186
> *Glad to help!
> mr.casper  GOOD BUYER!
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

*It's Johnny* 

great seller and fast shipper :thumbsup:


----------



## aztecsoulz

Cadillac_pimpin  

Great seller, good communication
Bad ass parts
Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 17 2010, 05:59 AM~19090143
> *Cadilla_pimpin
> 
> Great seller, good communication
> Bad ass parts
> Thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


 :0 it was you that bought it, huh :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

DTwist!! top notch seller... Got my rims today bro, they are sick as hell thanks again bro... Cant wait to get more parts from you


----------



## west_13

*schwin1966*
recieved my stuff today thanks.


----------



## aztecsoulz

schwinn 1966,
great seller,fast shipping


----------



## west_13

*schwinn1966*
shipped right away thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Nov 22 2010, 08:39 PM~19135716
> *schwinn1966
> shipped right away thanks bro :biggrin:
> *


WTF damn scary shit right there - hope schwinn1966 doesn't get burnt


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 22 2010, 05:04 PM~19135893
> *WTF damn scary shit right there - hope schwinn1966 doesn't get burnt
> *


 :nono:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz+Nov 21 2010, 12:07 AM~19122046-->
> 
> 
> 
> schwinn 1966,
> great seller,fast shipping
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Buyer! Paid Quickly!
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 06:39 PM~19135716
> *schwinn1966
> shipped right away thanks bro :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deal went smooth
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Nov 22 2010, 07:04 PM~19135893
> *WTF damn scary shit right there - hope schwinn1966 doesn't get burnt
> *


Thanks but it went ok.
:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

daoriginator64

Good to Deal with!

:biggrin:


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 22 2010, 06:04 PM~19135893
> *WTF damn scary shit right there - hope schwinn1966 doesn't get burnt
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 17 2010, 05:59 AM~19090143
> *Cadillac_pimpin
> 
> Great seller, good communication
> Bad ass parts
> Thanks homie :biggrin:
> *



aztecsoulz very good buyer, can be trusted, he sent thousands of dollars to me and the transactions went smooth, A+ buyer here


----------



## cadillac_pimpin

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 7 2010, 07:11 PM~19009944
> *Cadillac Pimpin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great guy to deal with
> *


same back to u homie.


----------



## lesstime

west13
i sent a money order for 55.55 in your name two days after i got the cups one week and one day later it came back saying wrong address ????
so i cashed it trying to get a hold of you and nothing came back 
i have got a few texts from some of my boys on here that you owe stuff or$$$ too so what am going to do is send them $$what i owe you for the cups ! i will post that i owed you 55 for the cups and you owed mr.X money that you have not paid in how long me doing this will help clear some of your mess ups and will clear me and you up along with you and my boy 

if you dont agree pay the homies you owe asap and then ill send you 55 once again and that be it for you ,am sure that 100% of the pep you owe will 
i sent this in pm 3 time and i drive 2 citys away from where i live to do this and now its f-ing snowing 
oh and i have not got any pms from you and i have sent atleast 12 in the last month but never heard from you


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 22 2010, 06:20 PM~19136036
> *Good Buyer! Paid Quickly!
> :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 22 2010, 06:32 PM~19136158
> *aztecsoulz very good buyer, can be trusted, he sent thousands of dollars to me and the transactions went smooth, A+ buyer here
> *


  thank you homie :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Isue1 good guy to deal with sent MO next day  
Brownie 602 always pays up no BS  
Mellow72 paid up fast


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 24 2010, 04:39 PM~19154981
> *Isue1 good guy to deal with sent MO next day
> Brownie 602 always pays up no BS
> Mellow72 paid up fast
> *


LINCOLNSAL

PARTS ARE ALWAYS IN NEW CONDITION PRICES ARE GOOD WILL BUY MORE SHIT FRM HIM (if he has anything left lol)


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 24 2010, 04:00 PM~19155117
> *LINCOLNSAL
> 
> PARTS ARE ALWAYS IN NEW CONDITION PRICES ARE GOOD WILL BUY MORE SHIT FRM HIM (if he has anything left lol)
> *


Still got that wii foolio


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 24 2010, 08:17 PM~19156830
> *Still got that wii foolio
> *


LOL NA IM KOO I HARLY PLAY VIDEO GAMES


----------



## isue1

lincolnsal and reynaldo866: both good dudez. got both boxes 2day and they got here quick. thx alot homies! :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

isue1 fast with the payment :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=105575


----------



## R0L0

*PedaLScraperZ* awesome buyer this guy don't fuck around.. thx again for the biz bro


----------



## JAMES843

Bone Collector :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Nov 27 2010, 07:10 PM~19178424
> *Bone Collector  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 27 2010, 09:12 PM~19178440
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## R0L0

*SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE* Great seller, fast shipping.. great doing business with you homie


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 29 2010, 12:09 PM~19190724
> *SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE  Great seller, fast shipping.. great doing business with you homie
> *


E.C. ROLO is a great buyer! fast payment, great doing business with you also bro!


----------



## Reynaldo866

aztecsoulz great buyer. ill deal with him any day :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=70564


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 30 2010, 06:08 PM~19203982
> *aztecsoulz great buyer. ill deal with him any day   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=70564
> *


Thank you homie

REYNALDO866 good seller, great communication  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Nov 30 2010, 06:45 PM~19202764
> *E.C. ROLO is a great buyer! fast payment, great doing business with you also bro!
> *


I second that :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy

marcus aka sprocket magazine good man to deal with thanks homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

NVPP1026


Great buyer, also one of my PedaL ScraperZ club members, so any future business through him for anyone else, I vouch 100% he's a good dude to deal with.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=99034


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Nov 30 2010, 08:22 PM~19205919
> *marcus aka  sprocket magazine good man to deal with thanks homie
> *


cone_weezy is a great buyer and a man of his word!


----------



## brownlife212

lil puppet is paying up 
good buyer n seller


----------



## brownlife212

eeyy homie lil puppet hit me up bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownlife212+Dec 3 2010, 08:19 PM~19231424-->
> 
> 
> 
> lil puppet is paying up
> good buyer n seller
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-brownlife212_@Dec 3 2010, 08:19 PM~19231432
> *eeyy homie lil puppet  hit me up bro
> *


you mean he's finally paying you!
from what i here he has a new screen name also.
screen names: lil puppet/hydro 64.

buyer's beware!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PEDAL SCRAPERZ PAID FAST NO BS
WOULD DO BUSINESS ANYTIME AGAIN


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 3 2010, 10:24 PM~19232484
> *PEDAL SCRAPERZ PAID FAST NO BS
> WOULD DO BUSINESS ANYTIME AGAIN
> *


awwhh, thanks for the kind words


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Dec 24 2009, 12:47 PM~16077380-->
> 
> 
> 
> * i told you dont fuck with me, free gay porn to your mothers house!
> 
> Carter, Douglas aka 68 chevy
> 2630 Sherman Blvd
> Fort Wayne, IN 46808-2010
> (260) 387-6066
> Carter, Micheal
> 2630 Sherman Blvd
> Fort Wayne, IN 46808-2010
> (260) 387-6066*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-syked1_@Dec 4 2010, 10:44 PM~19239576
> *ttt this guy just tried to ask me for some plaques for his club... im gonna b wary of this one
> *


----------



## syked1

now i dont know the story behind that stuff between those cats, but now i see the guy who accused doug of rippin people is now rippin people, so i will do bizz with doug since no1 can verify this weak story


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 5 2010, 09:10 AM~19243908
> *now i dont know the story behind that stuff between those cats, but now i see the guy who accused doug of rippin people is now rippin people, so i will do bizz with doug since no1 can verify this weak story
> *


are u talkin about reverend hearse bro?


----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 5 2010, 01:12 PM~19243920
> *are u talkin about reverend hearse bro?
> *


im dealin with doug i beleive he was 68 chevy, which was accussed by hearse to send him crap, but now hearse is slippin no?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 5 2010, 12:10 PM~19243908
> *now i dont know the story behind that stuff between those cats, but now i see the guy who accused doug of rippin people is now rippin people, so i will do bizz with doug since no1 can verify this weak story
> *


p.m. sent


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 5 2010, 11:13 AM~19244208
> *p.m. sent
> *


whats up bro i dealt with u before too and the only thing that went wrong was that u had to wait a few extra days for the cash so howd i do u wrong bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HEAVY-CHEVY_@Dec 5 2010, 01:49 PM~19244466
> *whats up bro i dealt with u before too and the only thing that went wrong was that u had to wait a few extra days for the cash so howd i do u wrong bro
> *


that's exactly what i said in the p.m. homie, so don't jump to conclusions

ask syked1 wat i said. if you doubt me.!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I didn't talk no chit and aint got chit to hide playa!!

sent a p.m. instead of filling up the feedback topic with bullchit


sooo with that said   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: do your thang brah!!


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 5 2010, 11:55 AM~19244491
> *that's exactly what i said in the p.m. homie, so don't jump to conclusions
> 
> ask syked1 wat i said. if you doubt me.!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I didn't talk no chit and aint got chit to hide playa!!
> 
> sent a p.m. instead of filling up the feedback topic with bullchit
> sooo with that said     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: do your thang brah!!
> *


koo thanks bro


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by brownlife212_@Dec 3 2010, 06:19 PM~19231424
> *lil puppet is paying up
> good buyer n seller
> *


that nice.that puto hasnt paid me yet.... :angry:


----------



## brownie_602

WEST_13 

GOT MA SPROCKET TODAY 










GUNA SEND OUT THE M.O SATURDAY FOO


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 6 2010, 08:27 PM~19258001
> *WEST_13
> 
> GOT MA SPROCKET TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUNA SEND OUT THE M.O SATURDAY FOO
> *


kool
*brownie_602*
good man to deal with


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 6 2010, 08:27 PM~19258001
> *WEST_13
> 
> GOT MA SPROCKET TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUNA SEND OUT THE M.O SATURDAY FOO
> *



Nice looking sprocket


----------



## elspock84

fleetangle good buyer pays quick!!!


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 7 2010, 11:56 PM~19269780
> *Nice looking sprocket
> *


THX I GOTA GRIND DOWN THE TIPS SO I CAN GET A CHAIN THRU IT BUT IMA GET IT PLATED 2 TONED


----------



## brownie_602

JAMES843 :thumbsup: 

SENT MONEY QUICK 

MIRRORS SHIP OUT TOMORROW


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Nov 27 2010, 03:21 PM~19175799
> *PedaLScraperZ awesome buyer this guy don't fuck around.. thx again for the biz bro
> *


E.C.ROLO good deal, got package today.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 3 2010, 10:24 PM~19232484
> *PEDAL SCRAPERZ PAID FAST NO BS
> WOULD DO BUSINESS ANYTIME AGAIN
> *


Sally boy :biggrin: - thanks so much, your Awesome!!!

Great communication- minus sum of the picture messages you've sent, lol
(you nasty focker)

lincolnsal is also a great packer, it took me a half hour to unwrap everything
(he did an extra good packing job) no ****  

I will do business with him again anytime with no hesitation!!!!!

can't say much more, I'm super happy with everything


----------



## isue1

schwinn1966: great seller, good communication already buyin more stuff from him :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

brownie_602= great seller


----------



## schwinn1966

*west13*
Got my stuff on time as agreed and packed really good.

Ur parts are on there way!


thanks!

:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 15 2010, 02:27 PM~19335363
> *west13
> Got my stuff on time as agreed and packed really good.
> 
> Ur parts are on there way!
> thanks!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


SCHWINN1966 GREAT PERSON TO DEAL WITH LIKE ALWAYS.
I GOT THE FANS TODAY, MY CLUB MEMBER WAS REALLY HAPPY.
WOULD DO BUSINESS ANYTIME.


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 15 2010, 03:27 PM~19335363
> *west13
> Got my stuff on time as agreed and packed really good.
> 
> Ur parts are on there way!
> thanks!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


schwinn1966 good man to deal with will deal with u again soon


----------



## schwinn1966

thomas67442

Good to deal with!

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Hydro 64:
Positive transaction
Payed super fast via moneygram

I shipped your order 5 minutes after I picked up payment

Here's your tracking number usps:
0308 0070 0000 6001 9361

Priority first class, will be there in time for xmas playa.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 16 2010, 03:25 PM~19345153
> *Hydro 64:
> Positive transaction
> Payed super fast via moneygram
> 
> I shipped your order 5 minutes after I picked up payment
> 
> Here's your tracking number usps:
> 0308 0070 0000 6001 9361
> 
> Priority first class, will be there in time for xmas playa.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Hey Thanks PedalScraperz for the Feedback And Good Doing Biz With U Too Homie........Cool People....* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Dec 16 2010, 05:36 PM~19345239
> *Hey Thanks PedalScraperz for the Feedback And Good Doing Biz With U Too Homie........Cool People.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   
anytime


----------



## thomas67442

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 16 2010, 09:21 AM~19342317
> *thomas67442
> 
> Good to deal with!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: schwinn1966.•:*¨¨*:•.FIVE.•:*¨¨*:•.STAR.•:*¨¨*:•.SELLER•:*¨¨*:•.THANK YOU.•:*¨¨*:•. F•:*¨¨*:•A•:*¨¨*:•N.•:*¨¨*:•T•:*¨¨*:•A•:*¨¨*:•S•:*¨¨*:•T•:*¨¨*:•I•:*¨¨*:•C*thanks for the cups :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

mr559

Always Great to Deal With!

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 8 2010, 12:34 AM~19270058
> *fleetangle good buyer pays quick!!!
> *


elspock
Great seller ships fast


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 19 2010, 07:29 PM~19369955
> *elspock
> Great seller ships fast
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

26jd does not play, fast payer.


----------



## isue1

schwinn66: Another good deal. Rims are sick! Thx alot! :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by isue1_@Dec 20 2010, 03:39 PM~19376771
> *schwinn66: Another good deal. Rims are sick! Thx alot!  :biggrin:
> *



isue1

Very good to deal with!

:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

DOES ANYBODY HAVE FEEDBACK ON MODELCARBUILDER?? :happysad:


----------



## syked1

thomas67442 - good buyer, fast payment
thx


----------



## schwinn1966

caprice75classic

Great to Deal With!

:biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 16 2010, 03:25 PM~19345153
> *Hydro 64:
> Positive transaction
> Payed super fast via moneygram
> 
> I shipped your order 5 minutes after I picked up payment
> 
> Here's your tracking number usps:
> 0308 0070 0000 6001 9361
> 
> Priority first class, will be there in time for xmas playa.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Cool Homie......... I Got The Package Today And Damn Homie It Was Rap Good Bro............Pedel ScraperZ Good Homie To Deal With Thanks Again For The Parts And Good Doing Business With U Homie....... *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Dec 21 2010, 11:04 AM~19383815
> *Cool Homie......... I Got The Package Today And Damn Homie It Was Rap Good Bro............Pedel ScraperZ Good Homie To Deal With Thanks Again For The Parts And Good Doing Business With U Homie....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


damn that was fast, good deal.

glad your happy playa, I told you, you'll have fun unwrapping everything :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

BIGDADDY75............GREAT BUYER....


----------



## lesstime

JAMES843 
GREAT TRADER HELPED OUT ALOT EVEN HELPED SHIP TO DIFFRENT LOCATIONS THANKS BRO


----------



## lesstime

JAMES843
FAST BUYER /PAYER IN THE BOXS READY TO GO THANKS


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 21 2010, 03:50 PM~19386673
> *damn that was fast, good deal.
> 
> glad your happy playa, I told you, you'll have fun unwrapping everything :biggrin:
> *


Hell Yeah That Was Fast Homie.......... :biggrin: 

:yes: :yes: ............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 20 2010, 09:21 PM~19378970
> *isue1
> 
> Very good to deal with!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



the orange one's .... :wow: gon already??


----------



## schwinn1966

prieto

Great meeting you! Good Buyer!

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

Raguness

Great to Deal With!

:biggrin:


----------



## 26jd

PedaLScraperZ good seller. fast shipper. would do business with him anytime! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

HYDRO 64

Good Buyer! Ur parts are one there way!

:biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 27 2010, 03:26 PM~19432689
> *SCHWINN1966
> 
> Good Homie To Deal With Thanxs Againg Homie For The Parts............Would Do Business With Him Anytime!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 27 2010, 03:26 PM~19432689
> *SCHWINN1966
> 
> Good Homie To Deal With Thanxs Againg Homie For The Parts............Would Do Business With Him Anytime!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Fleetangel

*BROWNIE_602*

GOOD BUYER PAYS FAST!


----------



## brownie_602

FLEETANGEL 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 28 2010, 11:00 AM~19439649
> *FLEETANGEL
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX!


----------



## lesstime

elspock84 GIRLS LOVE THERE NEW RIDES AND CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM IN THE SUN WITH ALL THE PARTS ON THEM THANK YOU VERY MUCH 

PICS TO COME


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Dec 28 2010, 05:45 AM~19438304
> *Hey SCHINN1966
> I Got The Package Today Thanks Homie The Rims Look Nice And Clean Good Doing Business With U Homie.!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## elspock84

james843 great buyer!!!! quick wit da payments!! thanks again!!!


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 1 2011, 04:15 PM~19475856
> *james843 great buyer!!!! quick wit da payments!! thanks again!!!
> *


 no thank you are great to deal with cant what to do more bussiness with you again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 1 2011, 05:19 PM~19475891
> *no thank  you are great to deal with  cant what to do more bussiness with you again :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Schwinn1966 a.k.a. Schwinn man


Great buyer and great guy to do business with, will deal with you at anytime with no hesitation. Super fast payer.

Your package went out today brother.


----------



## TonyO

Why this shitty topic is pinned is still a mystery to me


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 4 2011, 09:10 AM~19498849
> *Why this shitty topic is pinned is still a mystery to me
> *


OUCH! :wow: 

it does help with all the buying, selling & trading that goes on in here.

:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 4 2011, 11:18 AM~19499284
> *OUCH!  :wow:
> 
> it does help with all the buying, selling & trading that goes on in here.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yes.........it does..    if ur a good seller,or buyer...i would check in...

shows u dont play  

loyalty to ur customers  

and to show them u wont fuckk dem  

to the top :biggrin:  ...............j/k


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 01:09 PM~19499966
> *yes.........it does..      if ur a good seller,or buyer...i would check in...
> 
> shows u dont play
> 
> loyalty to ur customers
> 
> and to show them u wont fuckk dem
> 
> to the top :biggrin:   ...............j/k
> *


yea and with that said

west13: is the best seller on lil 

:uh: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


just kiddiing, ahahahahahaha


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 4 2011, 01:14 PM~19500008
> *yea and with that said
> 
> west13: is the best seller on lil
> 
> :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> just kiddiing, ahahahahahaha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yup :uh: 

     fuckin guy :happysad:


----------



## JAMES843

daoriginator64 Great guy to do business with


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 4 2011, 09:10 AM~19498849
> *Why this shitty topic is pinned is still a mystery to me
> *


hey BITCH u dont like it stay the fuck out. no one gives a fuck what u think anyways.


----------



## elspock84

just4fun2011 good guy to deal wit!! fast shipper!!


----------



## schwinn1966

PedaLScraperZ

Great Seller! 

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 6 2011, 03:26 PM~19522028
> *PedaLScraperZ
> 
> Great Seller!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WOW THAT WAS FAST


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

elspock84 great person to deal with. A+++++++++++


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

JAMES843 VERY GOOD PERSON TO TRADE WITH.. A+++++++++++


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Jan 6 2011, 11:17 PM~19527233
> *elspock84 great person to deal with. A+++++++++++
> *


GOOD DUDE!! WOULD DO BUISNESS WIT HIM IN A HEARTBEAT!! :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY

The Bone Collector-good man to deal with....im loving the parts!!!
A++++++++++++++


----------



## JAMES843

elspock84 good man always does outstanding work thank cant wait to send more your way


----------



## lesstime

james843 


fast payer good guy to deal with thanks bro cant wait to work with you some more :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

kajumbo


great buyer payed fast good guy to deal with thanks again cant wait to work with you again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 8 2011, 12:34 PM~19539929
> *elspock84 good man always does outstanding work thank cant wait to send more your way
> *


  thanks james :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

elspock84 good seller quick shipper would do bussiness agian in the future


----------



## the bone collector

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jan 8 2011, 02:35 AM~19537226
> *The Bone Collector-good man to deal with....im loving the parts!!!
> A++++++++++++++
> *


Thanks GT Ray  Great doing Business with you :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=93406


no b.s., great to deal with, super fast payer, even gave me a bonus, lol.

------------------you'll have it n.l.t. friday bro.---------------------------


----------



## brownie_602

elspock84 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

the frame looks fukin bad ass in person 

would recomend that foo


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 11 2011, 07:37 PM~19569674
> *elspock84  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> the frame looks fukin bad ass in person
> 
> would recomend that foo
> *


Thanks brother


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 11 2011, 11:13 PM~19572282
> *Thanks brother
> *


de nada


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 4 2011, 09:14 PM~19500008
> *yea and with that said
> 
> west13: is the best seller on lil  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> just kiddiing, ahahahahahaha
> *


Oh shit that one got me laughing :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 10:01 AM~19507848
> *hey BITCH u dont like it stay the fuck out. no one gives a fuck what u think anyways.
> *


real sellers and buyers don't need the pat on the back they just sell, buy, and trade and continue bangin it out.  

No offense to Schwinn66. To all the rest of you fookers, well :|

J/K :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2011, 04:59 PM~19576801
> *real sellers and buyers don't need the pat on the back they just sell, buy, and trade and continue bangin it out.
> 
> No offense to Schwinn66.  To all the rest of you fookers, well :|
> 
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *


if i'm included in there, well









:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

elspock84 got my stuff today that was suPer fast cant wait to start on my other Project!


great seller!


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 13 2011, 01:46 AM~19577229
> *if i'm included in there, well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 12 2011, 08:11 PM~19579114
> *elspock84 got my stuff today that was suPer fast cant wait to start on my other Project!
> great seller!
> *


thanks brother!!! 

mr casper great buyer!!!! fast payment!!


----------



## schwinn1966

PedaLScraperZ

Great to deal with!

:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19589617
> *PedaLScraperZ
> 
> Great to deal with!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


*BACKATCHA BRO*

Top Notch guy to do transactions with


----------



## schwinn1966

orangecrush719

Good Buyer!

:thumbsup:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 13 2011, 07:16 PM~19589820
> *orangecrush719
> 
> Good Buyer!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: ALWAYS A GREAT SELLER :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

SA ROLLERZ

just recieved some parts from him and have to say great parts, awesome packing, and fast shipping, will definatly not hesitate to do bussiness with him again.

thanks John!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

SIK9D1 badass homie to do buisness wit. fast payments!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z

HYDRO 64

Great prompt buyer, drove a long way to be true to his word!
Cool guy can't wait to do business with him again :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

JAMES843

Great buy fast payments!

Hope you like your parts!


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Elspock84

Great buyer fast payment.

Hope you like your frame, can't wait to see what your doing with it!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 16 2011, 07:34 AM~19610604
> *Elspock84
> 
> Great buyer fast payment.
> 
> Hope you like your frame, can't wait to see what your doing with it!
> *


thanks bro. one thing is for sure da paint will dance :wow: :wow:


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 16 2011, 06:30 AM~19610602
> *HYDRO 64
> 
> Great prompt buyer, drove a long way to be true to his word!
> Cool guy can't wait to do business with him again :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks Homie For The Parts......I Will Do Busoness With U Any Time Bro.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Ps:Hell Yeah It Was A Long As Drove.... :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## JAMES843

PedaLScraperZ (frankie)

GREAT SELLER FAST SHIPPER !! thanks homie


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 16 2011, 06:30 AM~19610602
> *HYDRO 64
> 
> Great prompt buyer, drove a long way to be true to his word!
> Cool guy can't wait to do business with him again :thumbsup:
> *


*Good Homie To Deal With Thanxs Againg Homie For The Parts There Nice N Clean............Would Do Business With Him Anytime!!!!!!!*


----------



## JAMES843

95rangeron14z 

GREAT SELLER FAST SHIPPER :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

lesstime good homie to deal pays quick! :biggrin: 


brownie602 good homie to deal wit! good trade :biggrin: 


a big thanks to da homie lincolnsal for shipping that frame out for brownie602


----------



## JAMES843

lesstime is one bad ass homie and fast payment!! and shipping!!
and hooking it up with some mods on some frame with a killer deal
thanks homie
on to the next 1!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 16 2011, 06:33 AM~19610603
> *JAMES843
> 
> Great buy fast payments!
> 
> Hope you like your parts!
> *



hay got my last box today thanks homie very happy wit the parts and the fast shipping thanks


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 18 2011, 09:56 AM~19628348
> *PedaLScraperZ (frankie)
> 
> GREAT SELLER FAST SHIPPER !! thanks homie
> *


cool, anytime bro

so you were finally able to get to the mail I guess the icerink in the city is melted


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 20 2011, 04:24 PM~19650783
> *hay got my last box today thanks homie very happy wit the parts and the fast shipping thanks
> *


thanks a lot homie :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Once again James843
Awesome guy to deal with great and super duper lightning fast payer.


Anytime bro, They're on the way to you tomorrow


----------



## SNAPPER818

LIL-SPANKY, COOL VATO TO DEAL WITH :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jan 22 2011, 01:24 PM~19667630
> *LIL-SPANKY, COOL VATO TO DEAL WITH</span> :thumbsup:
> *




oh shit....i mean<span style=\'color:blue\'> LIL-SPANKS


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 16 2011, 07:34 AM~19610604
> *Elspock84
> 
> Great buyer fast payment.
> 
> Hope you like your frame, can't wait to see what your doing with it!
> *


got da frame today thanks again!! 


95rangeron14z fast ass shipper!!!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 12:12 PM~19681865
> *got da frame today thanks again!!
> 95rangeron14z fast ass shipper!!!!!
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Anthony Schwinn1966 Trujillo

Great seller great shipper
I'll do business again in a heartbeat :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 26 2011, 05:41 PM~19705445
> *Anthony Schwinn1966 Trujillo
> 
> Great seller great shipper
> I'll do business again in a heartbeat :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GREAT TO DEAL WITH!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ROLLERZ ONLY L.A GREAT GUY TO DEAL WITH. GOOD COMUNICATION. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

isue1

great to deal with!

:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## isue1

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 28 2011, 07:33 AM~19721042
> *isue1
> 
> great to deal with!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


right back atcha :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

LINCOLNSAL great buyer


----------



## brownie_602

james843 good person to deal with


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jan 28 2011, 06:35 PM~19725391
> *james843 good person to deal with
> *


wats up i see ur dealing with other wen ustill havent paid me


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jan 29 2011, 01:38 PM~19730882
> *wats up i see ur dealing with other wen ustill havent paid me
> *


who has not paid you?


----------



## JAMES843

I hope that it is not 4 me because you sent me some parts and i had the m/o to sent you i even sent you p pic of it wen i was going to send it out you text me and tolde me that you wonted to get a bike from me and you told me that you were going to send me a m/o and 4 me to keep the m/o that i hade that i was going to send you. you sead you were going to send it out and that was the 14th and did not here from you until the 28th which was yesterday and you sead you were not geting the bike from me to send your money and i told you i would and the next day i get on hear and you put up this shit i dont have a fucking jet airplane to get your money to you money will be sent out monday moning first thing i dont paly games wit ppl money and dont expect ppl to do it wit my money so dont get on hear talking shit you have my # i just tride to call you just incase you lost it from yesterday it is (770)841-0767 if you need it!!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 29 2011, 04:19 PM~19731106
> *I hope that it is not 4 me because you sent me some parts and i had the m/o  to sent you i even sent you p pic of it wen  i was going to send it out you text me and tolde me that you wonted to get a bike from me and you told me that you were going to send me a m/o and 4 me to keep the m/o that i hade that i was going to send you. you sead you were going to send it out and that was the 14th and did not here from you until the 28th which was yesterday and you sead you were not geting the bike from me to send your money and i told you i would and the next day i get on hear and you put up this shit i dont have a fucking jet airplane to get  your money to you money will be sent out monday moning first thing i dont paly games wit ppl money and dont expect ppl to do it wit my money so dont get on hear talking shit you have my # i just tride to call you just incase you lost it from yesterday it is (770)841-0767 if you need it!!!!
> *


From personal experience JAMES843 pays quick, and doesn't play any games, if he likes what your selling he sends the money! I recommend him as a buyer to anyone.


----------



## 95rangeron14z

26jd

Great buyer fast payment!


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 29 2011, 01:50 PM~19730935
> *who has not paid you?
> *


na its not for u its for brownie_602


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jan 29 2011, 02:45 PM~19731271
> *na its not for u its for brownie_602
> *


o ok your $ will be out monday


----------



## west_13

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 29 2011, 02:47 PM~19731285
> *o ok your $ will be out monday
> *


----------



## 95rangeron14z

OURSTYLE C.C.

Great buyer!!


----------



## JAMES843

o and 95rangeron14z i got the sissybar thanks 4 the fast shipping


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Jan 29 2011, 02:45 PM~19731271
> *na its not for u its for brownie_602
> *


I mailed that shit a long time ago foo


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

can anyone translate this dudes profile?

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100...9975968&sk=wall

guy has a pic of one of our club bikes as his defult and i just want to make sure he aint taking credit for it.lmk homies.thanks :happysad:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Socios b.c. prez and EL SOCIO. Great team!!! Great sellers!!!


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 29 2011, 02:39 PM~19731238
> *From personal experience JAMES843 pays quick, and doesn't play any games, if he likes what your selling he sends the money! I recommend him as a buyer to anyone.
> *


X2 ive dealt with him before good buyer will deal with him again


----------



## RUBIO1987

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 29 2011, 04:12 PM~19731421
> *OURSTYLE C.C.
> 
> Great buyer!!
> *


BadASS Seller And Super Super Fast Shippping!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesstime

-GT-RAY cool dude payed fast thanks bro


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 29 2011, 02:44 PM~19731268
> *26jd
> 
> Great buyer fast payment!
> *


95rangeron14z

great seller. would do business with him anytime!!!


----------



## brownie_602

Classic - Landau

PAYS QUICK WILL DO BUSINESS AGAIN


----------



## cone_weezy

james843 paid asap great buyer will do bussiness with him anytime package leave tomorrow


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 1 2011, 06:35 PM~19759892
> *james843 paid asap great buyer will do bussiness with him anytime package leave tomorrow
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800

Elspock84 great guy to deal with got my badges fast will definitly do buisness with him again

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## brownlife212

anybody got lil puppets numeber from florida?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 2 2011, 07:29 PM~19770526
> *Elspock84 great guy to deal with got my badges fast will definitly do buisness with him again
> 
> :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


Orangecrush great homie to deal wit shipped fast as fuck!!! Will do buisness wit him again!!!!!


----------



## JAMES843

96tein sent the payment fast i will send it out in the am


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Caprice75classic

Great buyer fast payment!


----------



## TonyO

Payment received from 96tein good buyer :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Feb 6 2011, 06:21 PM~19803377-->
> 
> 
> 
> Payment received from 96tein  good buyer :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TonyO_@Jan 4 2011, 09:10 AM~19498849
> *Why this shitty topic is pinned is still a mystery to me
> *


make up ur mind do u like this topic or not bitch??? :uh:


----------



## elspock84

wet-n-wild great seller got my forks in thanks!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

95rangeron14z fast shipper. got my rim today.  :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 7 2011, 04:25 PM~19809947
> *95rangeron14z fast shipper. got my rim today.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lesstime

James843 cool trader  even when he dont have the stuf yet lol
browine602 very good at shipping thanks for the blanket and plastic wrap lol


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 7 2011, 05:52 PM~19811652
> *James843 cool trader  even when he dont have the stuf yet lol
> browine602 very good at shipping thanks for the blanket and plastic wrap lol
> *


hay that is my blanket :angry: :angry: lol


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 7 2011, 05:52 PM~19811652
> *James843 cool trader  even when he dont have the stuf yet lol
> browine602 very good at shipping thanks for the blanket and plastic wrap lol
> *


 :biggrin: plastiv wrap n blanket were takin up space in ma room lol


----------



## JAMES843

cone_weezy a+ homie fast shipper


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=92702
brownie 602 fast payer, thanks buddy, I'll get that out to you in a few hours


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 05:52 AM~19804259
> *make up ur mind do u like this topic or not bitch???  :uh:
> *


I do not believe in this topic but I helped that guy build up some feedback and the only bitch is your mom for not aborting your sorry ass :uh:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2011, 03:24 PM~19819488
> *I do not believe in this topic but I helped that guy build up some feedback and the only bitch is your mom for not aborting your sorry ass  :uh:
> *


thats all you got :uh: dumb ass BITCH


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 9 2011, 12:36 AM~19819576
> *thats all you got  :uh:  dumb ass BITCH
> *


You give me shit I give you shit that's the way it works.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 8 2011, 03:41 PM~19819617
> *You give me shit I give you shit that's the way it works.
> *


X2 :h5: :h5: :h5: I still dont like you


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 8 2011, 09:57 AM~19816773
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=92702
> brownie 602 fast payer, thanks buddy, I'll get that out to you in a few hours
> *


Yo brownie it went out today lil homie, it will be there (cross country) latest by monday


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 9 2011, 12:55 AM~19819728
> *X2  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  I still dont like you
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 8 2011, 03:01 PM~19819763
> *Yo brownie it went out today lil homie, it will be there (cross country) latest by monday
> *


Koo thx homie


----------



## TonyO

95rangeron14z Good buyer positive feedback.

I'm leaving feedback to help him out.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 9 2011, 03:05 PM~19828953
> *95rangeron14z  Good buyer positive feedback.
> 
> I'm leaving feedback to help him out.
> *


i second that :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 9 2011, 04:05 PM~19828953
> *95rangeron14z  Good buyer positive feedback.
> 
> I'm leaving feedback to help him out.
> *


omgsmca :angry:


----------



## JAMES843

Bigjxloc good homie pays fast :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 10 2011, 02:26 AM~19829535
> *omgsmca  :angry:
> *


I'm trying to help the little homies build up feedback. This topic does nothing for me but I'm down to help my customers.


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Schwinn1966 

Awesome buyer, super fast payment!


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 8 2011, 03:01 PM~19819763
> *Yo brownie it went out today lil homie, it will be there (cross country) latest by monday
> *


got the chain today :biggrin: 

PEDAL SCRAPERZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Feb 10 2011, 09:08 PM~19839345
> *got the chain today  :biggrin:
> 
> PEDAL SCRAPERZ  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


word up, damn that was alot faster than monday huh. usps is getting better and faster. but also more expensive too.

you saw i put the extra links in there, not that you'll need them but at least you got em incase you scratch one.


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 07:11 PM~19839360
> *word up, damn that was alot faster than monday huh. usps is getting better and faster. but also more expensive too.
> 
> you saw i put the extra links in there, not that you'll need them but at least you got em incase you scratch one.
> *


yea thx for the extra links i needed to put one in lol so they came in handy :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Feb 10 2011, 09:39 PM~19839581
> *yea thx for the extra links i needed to put one in lol so they came in handy  :biggrin:
> *


really it was cut for a 20 inch, so yea good thing lol


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 08:24 PM~19840058
> *really it was cut for a 20 inch, so yea good thing lol
> *


20 inch china or schwinn frame??

kuz it bearly fit on ma schwinn but yea good thing :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Feb 10 2011, 11:28 PM~19840876
> *20 inch china or schwinn frame??
> 
> kuz it bearly fit on ma schwinn but yea good thing  :cheesy:
> *


schwinn i cut it for blue crush and it was big, lol so idk


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 09:31 PM~19840905
> *schwinn i cut it for blue crush and it was big, lol so idk
> *


lol it was short on mine 

n yay i own a piece of blue crush :cheesy: bwahaha mutherfukers lol ma bad drank too much soda :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Feb 10 2011, 11:46 PM~19841129
> *lol it was short on mine
> 
> n yay i own a piece of blue crush  :cheesy:  bwahaha mutherfukers lol ma bad drank too much soda  :happysad:
> *


some mock up history, lol :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 10 2011, 10:05 PM~19841333
> *some mock up history, lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96tein

[/B]JAMES843*

good seller thanks again bro bro.. fast shipping.*


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET-




----------



## cone_weezy

lesstime great buyer paid asap like always and same goes to james843 second time to purchase from me great buyer paid asap will be ship out first thing monday mornig guys !


----------



## JAMES843

Classic - Landau A+++ homie fast shipper thanks homie


----------



## 96tein

lol i almost forgot.. "CLOWN CONFUSION" great buyer... has bought from me on several ocasions. recommend buyer..


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 14 2011, 10:35 PM~19872689
> *lol i almost forgot..  "CLOWN CONFUSION"  great buyer... has bought from me on several ocasions. recommend buyer..
> *


96tein great seller thanks bro those parts still looks good after all those years being warped and put away.


----------



## elspock84

ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY good buyer fast wit payments!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

95rangeron14z

Great Seller! Quick Delivery! 

Thanks!

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

Fleetangel

Great to deal with!

Ur stuff is on its way!

:biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

chap1ngood homie to deal wit fast shipper


----------



## chap1n

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 17 2011, 01:36 PM~19892906
> *chap1ngood homie to deal wit fast shipper
> *



:biggrin: 

James843

Great buyer and seller


----------



## R0L0

Wet N Wild.... stand up dude very easy to work with, baddest painter I know. thx again bro.. we will be doing much more business.... :biggrin:


----------



## isue1

GT Ray: Good dude to deal with. Good communication. Thx Alot Bro!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

isue1. 
Good guy to deal with 
A+++++++


----------



## 96tein

justdeez. great buyer quick payment.


----------



## 26jd

-GT- RAY cool guy to deal with. will do business with him anytime :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843

ranger14z A+ homie super fast shipping thanks 4 the light


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

james843 another deal gone solid

great buyer DO NOT hesitate to do business with him, great guy


----------



## 55800

elspock84 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GREAT GUY TO DEAL WITH 100% HAPPY WIT MY FRAME


----------



## -GT- RAY

26jd good guy to deal with 
A++++++++++


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Feb 16 2011, 02:36 PM~19885438
> *Fleetangel
> 
> Great to deal with!
> 
> Ur stuff is on its way!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


GOT IT TODAY!!!!.....THAT WAS QUICK!!!....WELL PACKAGED!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

JAMESA843 & chap1n both great ppl to deal with. fast shipping. wont hesitate to do bussiness again!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 19 2011, 11:48 AM~19909521
> *elspock84 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GREAT GUY TO DEAL WITH 100% HAPPY WIT MY FRAME
> *


thanks homie! glad u like it :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime

cone wezzy 


thank bro you the man fast shipping great guy to chat with and deal with 
thank you again


----------



## 95rangeron14z

*brownie 602

JAMES843

vishnu*

All great buyers!! Super fast payments!!



*Sr Castor*

Great seller!!


----------



## -GT- RAY

Lesstime 
Good guy to deal with
A+++++++++++


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@Feb 17 2011, 05:05 PM~19894292
> *:biggrin:
> 
> James843
> 
> Great buyer and seller
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAMES843

FRANKIE BONES (pedal scrapers)


Good guy to deal with
A+


----------



## Sr.Castro

95rangeron14z a good homie to do bizz... with fast payer and no bsn hope 1 of theses day ill buy from him


----------



## JAMES843

lesstime is a good homie to deal wit the mods on the fram look badass homie thanks


----------



## JAMES843

ranger14z is a good homie to deal wit allways ships fast !!


----------



## Bigjxloc

JAMES843 
Reliable seller. Always answers pm. would do business again.
Thanks again G.


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Feb 26 2011, 01:58 PM~19967197
> *JAMES843
> Reliable seller. Always answers pm. would do business again.
> Thanks again G.
> *


thanks you are a great buyer fast payingwill do business wit you any time


----------



## schwinn1966

JAMES843

good to deal with!

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Feb 26 2011, 01:58 PM~19967197
> *JAMES843
> Reliable seller. Always answers pm. would do business again.
> Thanks again G.
> *


x2


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 23 2011, 07:57 PM~19945069
> *brownie 602
> 
> JAMES843
> 
> vishnu
> 
> All great buyers!! Super fast payments!!
> Sr Castor
> 
> Great seller!!
> *


GREAT SELLER GOT MA SEAT FAST N GOOD PRICE WILL DO BUSINESS AGAIN


----------



## JAMES843

schwinn1966 is a Great seller!!


----------



## 96tein

elspock84 good communication easy to deal with..... package on its way to you. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 3 2011, 08:45 PM~20010222
> *elspock84  good communication easy to deal with.....  package on its way to you. :biggrin:
> *


96tein down ass homie!! glad to do buisness wit you! wont hesitate to do it again :biggrin: your package is on da way also.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2011, 09:11 PM~20011472
> *96tein down ass homie!! glad to do buisness wit you! wont hesitate to do it again  :biggrin:  your package is on da way also.
> *


ELSPOCK GUD BYER


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Mar 4 2011, 05:26 PM~20016351
> *ELSPOCK GUD BYER
> *


GOT MY LIGHT TODAY THANKS HOMIE!!! SOCIOS530 GOOD DUDE TO DEAL WIT!


----------



## elspock84

orangecrush719
GOOD GUY TO TRADE WIT!! FAST ASS SHIPPER


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 7 2011, 02:43 PM~20036840
> *GOT MY LIGHT TODAY THANKS HOMIE!!! SOCIOS530 GOOD DUDE TO DEAL WIT!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

second time ive delt with "chap1n".... 
WONT be the last!! thanx again Byron! fast ass shipping. just a great person to deal with


----------



## 55800

WICKED95 A++ GOOD GUY TO DEAL WITH


----------



## chap1n

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 10 2011, 05:34 PM~20061013
> *second time ive delt with "chap1n"....
> WONT be the last!! thanx again Byron! fast ass shipping. just a great person to deal with
> *



:thumbsup: so I'm guessing you liked it :biggrin: 


Cool dude to work with won't hesitate to do business with again


----------



## Boricua Customs

cone_weezy

Good to deal with :thumbsup: 

Homie hooked me up, Thanks Bro !!


----------



## juangotti

Orangecrush719 A+++
Lesstime A+++


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

orangecrush719 great buyer, fast payment.


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 18 2011, 04:20 PM~20123748
> *orangecrush719 great buyer, fast payment.
> *


Sprockets magazine great guy to deal with


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 18 2011, 05:20 PM~20123748
> *orangecrush719 great buyer, fast payment.
> *


ill second that... real easy to deal with as well. package is shipped be there soon. :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 21 2011, 05:50 PM~20145286
> *ill second that... real easy to deal with as well. package is shipped be there soon. :biggrin:
> *


96tein great seller :biggrin: A+++


----------



## elspock84

GWHITE GREAT BUYER!!!! PAYS REALLY FAST!!!!


----------



## rollinbajito

Has anyone bought from curzin in style ???????


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Mar 22 2011, 06:00 PM~20153595
> *Has anyone bought from curzin in style ???????
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 23 2011, 10:19 PM~20166115
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


X :drama: :drama:


----------



## 96tein

:biggrin: tony... got the stear tube today, thank you g. looks real good A+


----------



## -GT- RAY

RAG3ROY

Good man to deal with...got payment very fast ..
A+++++++++


----------



## GWHITE

*ELSPOCK84*- Great seller to deal with. Fast shipping. Recieved my "Purple Fusion" :biggrin: flaked out frame in the mail today. Frame was packaged nicely. Now I'm just trying to plan out how I want to build this bike for my wife- thinking about chrome and gold mixed. Set it in front of my other bike to see how the flake looks with the gold.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by GWHITE_@Mar 26 2011, 09:07 PM~20188487
> *ELSPOCK84- Great seller to deal with.  Fast shipping.  Recieved my "Purple Fusion"  :biggrin: flaked out frame in the mail today.  Frame was packaged nicely.  Now I'm just trying to plan out how I want to build this bike for my wife-  thinking about chrome and gold mixed.  Set it in front of my other bike to see how the flake looks with the gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks bro glad u liked it :h5: da gold looks killer wit da purple.


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 26 2011, 08:19 PM~20188568
> * :h5: da gold looks killer wit da purple.
> *


 ill second that notion.. gold for sure. yo el, might be havin you do a frame for me soon. 
ill pm you when im ready.
:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 26 2011, 10:18 PM~20189030
> *ill second that notion.. gold for sure. yo el, might be havin you do a frame for me soon.
> ill pm you when im ready.
> :biggrin:
> *


I got you  let me know if u want ur own special blend like gwhite wanted and got :h5:


----------



## -GT- RAY

*BLUEGRASS-*
GOOD MAN TO DEAL WITH
A+++++++


----------



## -GT- RAY

*LILGOODTIMES-*
GOOD MAN TO DEAL WITH
A++++++++


----------



## rollinbajito

cruzin in stylecc good got my item today


----------



## juangotti

I sold less time a some parts and do to my bad packing skills the frame got scratched I will be having it repainted for him. Lesstime sorry about the B.S. Bro. Ill make it right.


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2011, 05:24 PM~20212481
> *I sold less time a some parts and do to my bad packing skills the frame got scratched I will be having it repainted for him. Lesstime sorry about the B.S. Bro. Ill make it right.
> *


juangotti thanks for every thing that i got and got coming thanks juan does what it take to make sure the customer is happy thanks again 
and for the record he shiped it fast :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2011, 07:35 PM~20212566
> *juangotti thanks for every thing that i got and got coming thanks juan does what it take to make sure the customer is happy thanks again
> and for the record he shiped it fast  :biggrin:
> *


BWAHAHAHA


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Mar 29 2011, 07:35 PM~20212566-->
> 
> 
> 
> juangotti thanks for every thing that i got and got coming thanks juan does what it take to make sure the customer is happy thanks again
> and for the record he shiped it fast  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Mar 29 2011, 08:10 PM~20212817
> *BWAHAHAHA
> *


yeah i can see he shipped fast :uh: so fast he fogot to wrap it up right :uh: 

:twak: :twak: :twak:
































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 29 2011, 11:35 PM~20214722
> *yeah i can see he shipped fast  :uh:  so fast he fogot to wrap it up right  :uh:
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you have to repaint it. shoot me a price


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2011, 05:24 PM~20212481
> *I sold less time a some parts and do to my bad packing skills the frame got scratched I will be having it repainted for him. Lesstime sorry about the B.S. Bro. Ill make it right.
> *


Good job


----------



## Clown Confusion

96tein cool guy thanks for those parts bro real fast shipping same day shipping


----------



## 96tein

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 31 2011, 04:01 PM~20229187
> *96tein cool guy thanks for those parts bro real fast shipping same day shipping
> *


Glad I could help. :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy

schwinn 1966 paid quick will do business with him anytime


----------



## schwinn1966

DSweet LuX

Great Buyer!

____________________________________________________

thomas67442

Great to Deal With!
:biggrin:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 1 2011, 09:36 AM~20235941
> *DSweet LuX
> 
> Great Buyer!
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> thomas67442
> 
> Great to Deal With!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 1 2011, 10:36 AM~20235941
> *DSweet LuX
> 
> Great Buyer!
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> thomas67442
> 
> Great to Deal With!
> :biggrin:
> *


*Thanks For The Parts Homie!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Cool Homie!!!*


----------



## elspock84

:biggrin: lilgoodtimes good seller fast shipping!!! thanks again homie


----------



## mr.casper

95rangeron14z got my stuff today great seller will do bizness wit u anytime great comunication! Thanks


----------



## 95rangeron14z

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 2 2011, 05:58 PM~20243628
> *95rangeron14z got my stuff today great seller will do bizness wit u anytime great comunication! Thanks
> *



Great Buyer!!! Super Fast payment!!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 2 2011, 10:34 PM~20245807
> *Great Buyer!!! Super Fast payment!!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime

i have a question
what is the best white wall cleaners for my lowrider bike


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Apr 4 2011, 11:24 PM~20261005
> *i have a question
> what is the best white wall cleaners for my lowrider bike
> *


wrong topic homie. :happysad: but its bleeche white


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 1 2011, 09:36 AM~20235941
> *DSweet LuX
> 
> Great Buyer!
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> thomas67442
> 
> Great to Deal With!
> :biggrin:
> *


SCHWINN1966 GREAT SELLER! GOT MY PARTS AND THANX FOR THE DVD :biggrin:


----------



## charlieshowtime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 5 2011, 09:09 PM~20269238
> *wrong topic homie.  :happysad:  but its bleeche white
> *


thanxs menn


----------



## the bone collector

Dave ST23 Excellent seller, fast shipper, packed the parts nice and neat very cool Old school cat to deal with! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719

very cool guy to deal with and trade with thanks for the fast shipping and good packing bro


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 7 2011, 10:13 PM~20288138
> *orangecrush719
> 
> very cool guy to deal with and trade with thanks for the fast shipping and good packing bro
> *


LESSTIME GOOD GUY ALWAYS GOES THE EXTRA STEP TO HELP YOU OUT :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

elspock- fast payer


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 8 2011, 07:46 PM~20294346
> *elspock- fast payer
> *


fuck that nukka!!!! :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 8 2011, 11:16 PM~20295805
> *fuck that nukka!!!!  :happysad:
> *


shipped this morning as soon as they opened: Priority mail

it cost me 12.40 so you made out pretty good, lol

I shipped it to the address you sent in the paypal receipt.


ohh by the way its shipped in a garbage bag, for the garbage detail :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

PROOF of SHIPPING: in the garbage bag, lmfao


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 9 2011, 04:52 PM~20298694
> *PROOF of SHIPPING: in the garbage bag, lmfao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You cocksucker! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 9 2011, 09:46 PM~20300079
> *You cocksucker! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: glad bag covered in packing tape, lmao

the postal worker looked at me like i was nuts, i told her its an inside joke :0


----------



## hnicustoms

ROLLERZ ONLY KY.........FAST PAYER :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 9 2011, 09:47 PM~20300090
> *:biggrin: glad bag covered in packing tape, lmao
> 
> the postal worker looked at me like i was nuts, i told her its an inside joke :0
> *


i got my shit fucker!!  
.












pedalscraperz super fast shipper!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 11 2011, 02:07 PM~20311386
> *i got my shit fucker!!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pedalscraperz super fast shipper!!!!!!
> *


haha wrapped in the garbage bag :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 11 2011, 05:58 PM~20312844
> *haha wrapped in the garbage bag :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :h5:


----------



## schwinn1966

Est.1979

_Fast Payer! Great to Deal With!_ 

:biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 11 2011, 09:17 PM~20316381
> *Est.1979
> 
> Fast Payer! Great to Deal With!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Schwinn1966 always a pleasure doing business with


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 14 2011, 05:54 PM~20340637
> *Schwinn1966 always a pleasure doing business with
> *


Same here!

Enjoy your parts!

:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

lowriderwiz...................great doin business with ya :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Est.1979

schwinn1966 is a cool guy to buy from... thanks bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Apr 16 2011, 12:06 PM~20352373
> *schwinn1966 is a cool guy to buy from... thanks bro. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 ur welcome! :biggrin: 

PASSIONATE63

Good Buyer! Paid as Agreed!

:biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

PARTS SENT THIS MORNING


----------



## schwinn1966

growmaster4

PASSIONATE63

Great to Deal with!

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 16 2011, 01:41 PM~20353033
> *ur welcome!  :biggrin:
> 
> Anthony Trujillo aka Schwinn1966
> 
> always a plessure doing buisness with. *


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Est.1979 and schwinn1966


SUPER FAST PAYMENT!!


----------



## JAMES843

sincitycutty = fast shipper


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_

ELSPOCK84 FAST PAYER uffin:


----------



## isue1

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Apr 18 2011, 10:36 AM~20364790
> *PARTS SENT THIS MORNING
> *


brownie 602 
good seller :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@Apr 20 2011, 05:28 PM~20383065
> *ELSPOCK84 FAST PAYER  uffin:
> *


SOCIOS530 FAST SHIPPER!! GREAT HOMIE TO DEAL WIT!!


----------



## Est.1979

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 19 2011, 06:51 AM~20371637
> *Est.1979    and    schwinn1966
> SUPER FAST PAYMENT!!
> *


95rangeron14z is a kool guy to deal with.thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

Wicked95 = Fast Shipper good to buy from


----------



## schwinn1966

95rangeron14z

Great Seller! Packaged Well!

ThAnKs!

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966

djrascal

Great Buyer! :biggrin:


----------



## 96tein

:biggrin: orange crush, good guy to deal with fast payer


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Apr 27 2011, 08:56 AM~20430951
> *:biggrin:  orange crush, good guy to deal with fast payer
> *


96tein good guy willdeal with himagain fast shipping :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

bullet one :biggrin: good guy fast shipper great product


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 27 2011, 11:41 AM~20432016
> *bullet one  :biggrin: good guy fast shipper great product
> *


oranecrush719 good guy to deal with fast payment n super fast shipping


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 26 2011, 11:36 AM~20423465
> *djrascal
> 
> Great Buyer!  :biggrin:
> *


schwinn1966

Fast shippping and a great price !
Thanks again !


----------



## cone_weezy

brownie_602 paid fast good buyer will do business with him anytime!


----------



## growmaster4

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 18 2011, 12:39 PM~20365651
> *growmaster4
> 
> PASSIONATE63
> 
> Great to Deal with!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Schwinn1966 is great to deal with,thanks for all the help Anthony :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

Brownie602 great buyer pays fast!


----------



## Clown Confusion

elspock84 good seller


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 8 2011, 08:45 PM~20510124
> *elspock84 good seller
> *


CLOWN CONFUSION FAST PAYER! WOULD DO BUISNESS WITH HIM ANY DAY :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602

COLOR=green]cone_weezy[/COLOR]

BOTH GOOD SELLERS GOT MA SHIT ON FRIDAY :biggrin: 

WILL DO BUSINESS AGAIN ANY TIME 

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztecsoulz

Bullet one , great seller , fast shipping, nice product


----------



## elspock84

furby714 great buyer pays quick!!! :biggrin:


----------



## furby714

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 09:51 PM~20519385
> *furby714 great buyer pays quick!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thankz bro GREAT SELLER GOOD QULITY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

cone_weezy
good seller


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

chap1n- great homie to do biz with

Real Fast Payer.

I'll have your item out to you tomorrow bud.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 10 2011, 09:52 PM~20525974
> *chap1n- great homie to do biz with
> 
> Real Fast Payer.
> 
> I'll have your item out to you tomorrow bud.
> *


chap1n 

went out today as promised 

USPS Priority: medium flat rate box with delivery confirmation
cost: $11.79 
tracking number: 0310 2640 0000 4231 1027
Estimated delivery: 14 May 2011


----------



## ClassicPlayer

elspock84 GOOD SELLER AND GREAT QUALITY!

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

as always clown confusion.. good homie to deal with.


----------



## 55800

growmaster4 fast payer good guy to deal with


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@May 13 2011, 10:53 AM~20544963
> *elspock84 GOOD SELLER AND GREAT QUALITY!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


CLASSICPLAYER greay buyer pays quick!!! your other frame should be ready to go next wednesday


----------



## chap1n

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+May 10 2011, 09:52 PM~20525974-->
> 
> 
> 
> chap1n- great homie to do biz with
> 
> Real Fast Payer.
> 
> I'll have your item out to you tomorrow bud.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PedaLScraperZ_@May 11 2011, 02:37 PM~20530516
> *chap1n
> 
> went out today as promised
> 
> USPS Priority: medium flat rate box with delivery confirmation
> cost: $11.79
> tracking number: 0310 2640 0000 4231 1027
> Estimated delivery: 14 May 2011
> 
> *



Received it today great guy to work with

Thanks


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by chap1n_@May 13 2011, 06:47 PM~20547825
> *Received it today great guy to work with
> 
> Thanks
> *


very good that was quick


----------



## ClassicPlayer

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 13 2011, 05:37 PM~20547450
> *CLASSICPLAYER  greay buyer pays quick!!! your other frame should be ready to go next wednesday
> *


Cool, I'll send payment here soon.


----------



## elspock84

bulletone great seller shipped fast as hell :biggrin:


----------



## 55800

Bullet one super fast shipping


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 11:01 PM~20555010
> *bulletone great seller shipped fast as hell  :biggrin:
> *


x10000


----------



## schwinn1966

Good Buyer! Pays Quickly!

:biggrin:


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 19 2011, 10:43 AM~20585672
> *djrascal
> 
> Good talking with you! Your parts are on there way!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




 Thank you again! and it was good talking with you too.

Great Seller ! ! !


----------



## juangotti

Sent lesstime a pm. I know I still owe him and will take care of the debt


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2011, 04:58 PM~20600636
> *Sent lesstime a pm. I know I still owe him and will take care of the debt
> *


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 11:01 PM~20555010
> *bulletone great seller shipped fast as hell  :biggrin:
> *


elspock84 good buyer super fast payer :biggrin:


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 16 2011, 04:36 PM~20565125
> *Bullet one super fast shipping
> *


orangecrush719 good buyer too :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

Bulletone great seller fast shipper! Thanks again homie :h5:


----------



## 55800

*JAMES843 great guy to deal with :thumbsup:fast ass shipping*


----------



## schwinn1966

*the bone collector *


Great To Deal With!

THANKS!


----------



## Est.1979

clown confusion great buyer, hekka quick payment, God Bless bro...


----------



## elspock84

ripsta great homie to deal wit!!


----------



## schwinn1966

94cadi
Great buyer!


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## Clown Confusion

brownie_602 good seller


----------



## brownie_602

Clown Confusion said:


> brownie_602 good seller


 GOOD BUYER 

PAID QUICK :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

orangecrush719

:thumbsup:


----------



## 55800

schwinn1966 said:


> orangecrush719
> 
> :thumbsup:


SCHWINN1966 ALWAYS A GREAT SELLER:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

JP MAJESTICS
Great to Deal With!

:thumbsup:


----------



## brownie_602

JAMES843

KAJUMBO

BOTH GREAT BUYERS 

PAID QUICKLY

WILL SHIP OUT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## brownie_602

JAMES843

KAJUMBO

BOTH GREAT BUYERS 

PAID QUICKLY

WILL SHIP OUT THIS WEEKEND
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843

elspock84 good man and fast shipper


----------



## schwinn1966

cone_weezy

:thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy

schwinn1966 said:


> cone_weezy
> 
> :thumbsup:


anthony awsome seller like always


----------



## JAMES843

brownie_602 fast shipper AAA+


----------



## Clown Confusion

socios b.c. prez said:


>


im bout to ask for my money back


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Clown Confusion said:


> im bout to ask for my money back


How come?


----------



## cybercholo

*JP MAJESTICS*
good to meet you. hope you enjoy the bike.


----------



## schwinn1966

oneofakind

Great Seller! Got my items quickly! Thanks!

[email protected]


Good Doing Business Wit U! Ur Parts Are On There Way!


Bone Collector

:thumbsup:
Just in time for Denver! THanks!


----------



## schwinn1966

charlieshowtime


good buyer! ur wheels are on there way!
:thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime

schwinn1966 said:


> charlieshowtime
> 
> 
> good buyer! ur wheels are on there way!
> :thumbsup:


thanks they should be here by thursday


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*Catalyzed AAAAAAA++++++ TO DEAL WITH. GOT MY MAG IN TWO DAYS TOPS. WILL DO BUISNESS AGAIN IN FUTURE.*


----------



## schwinn1966

oneofakind

Great Seller! Another Great Buy!​


----------



## 96tein

78mc 
*good guy to deal with... * :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel

schwinn 1966 thanx once again got my stuff in less than a week!


----------



## schwinn1966

Fleetangel said:


> schwinn 1966 thanx once again got my stuff in less than a week!


Fleetangel
Always a Pleasure To Deal With!


----------



## DVS

Lesstime = Good Seller! We will be doing more business later.


----------



## lesstime

DVS great guy thanks again bro


----------



## lesstime

FLEETANGEL great guyalso thanks again


----------



## lesstime

james843 sent payment fast always great to work with


----------



## DjChey

LessTime fast shipper n a cool guy to deal with thanx again lesstime


----------



## DjChey

Growmaster4. Great buyers n a person of his word hope u enjoy ur new toys  n thanx for ur business


----------



## schwinn1966

:thumbsup: JP MAJESTICS

ur parts are on there way


----------



## ATX

schwinn1966 said:


> I have bought and sold a few item from LIL members and it has been a good experience. SO post your feedback. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *OZZYLOWRIDER : CAN'T BE TRUSTED BEWARE!*
> 
> Still TRUE !!!
> BEWARE!!!!


you cant be trusted!!!! you messed up my turntable!!!


----------



## DjChey

Schwinn1966  thanx for the trust on the parts n thanx for ur business will be getting at u soon


----------



## lesstime

DjChey said:


> LessTime fast shipper n a cool guy to deal with thanx again lesstime


DJCHEY great guy man of his word thank you for my parts cant wait to work with ya again


----------



## PINK86REGAL

I KNOW HE GOT COUNTLESS OF GOOD FEEDBACK.... BUT ANTHONY A.K.A. SCHWINN1966, PERFECT HOMIE TO DEAL WITH!! NO B.S. AT ALL AND GETS YOUR PARTS SHIPPED ASAP! THANX AGAIN BRO. AND IMMA NEED SOME MORE PARTS


----------



## cybercholo

*kajumbo great buyer. Super quick on the payment.*:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigjxloc

Another Good transaction with James843. Honest dude cant wait to do business again.


----------



## Bigjxloc

DjChey Good to do business with. Ships box's out when he says and is straight up with you.


----------



## JAMES843

bigjxloc goog homie ships fast


----------



## DjChey

BigJxLoc good homie to deal with n a person of his word thanx for ur business


----------



## DjChey

JP fast payment thanx for your business hope u enjoy the bike


----------



## schwinn1966

madrigalkustoms :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*GROWMASTER4 AAA+++* great to deal with. got my mirrors fast looking to do more buissness with him again.


----------



## elspock84

*LINCOLNSAL HES A *** BUT GREAT GUY TO DEAL WIT!!! *


----------



## DjChey

Growmaster4 another good deal n like passionate63 said will be making business in a short time


----------



## DjChey

James843 thanx for ur business n thanx for the fast shipping:rofl:


----------



## elspock84

DJCHEY GREAT GUY TO DEAL WIT!!!


----------



## inked1987

Cadillac_pimpin will deff Deal with him !!!


----------



## JAMES843

ATX super fast shipper thanks my son love the wheel covers!


----------



## inked1987

Double props to the homie ATX fast payer and fast shipper!!!


----------



## elspock84

DJCHEY AGAIN GREAT GUY TO DEAL WIT


----------



## DjChey

What he said ^^^^ lol EL SPOCK another quick n great deal


----------



## DjChey

LessTime yet again came thru with my parts and looking forward for another good deal


----------



## schwinn1966

ridinlow63 :thumbsup:
great to deal with! paid quickly. ur parts are on there way!


----------



## schwinn1966

dodgers_fan :thumbsup:
great Buyer! great to deal with!


----------



## dodgers_fan

schwinn1966 said:


> dodgers_fan :thumbsup:great Buyer! great to deal with!


 SCHWINN1966 is a good dude to buy from quik on shipping thanks


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

elspock84 said:


> *LINCOLNSAL HES A *** BUT GREAT GUY TO DEAL WIT!!! *


 U mad bro??O yeah elspook good seller/shipper but bottom line he a bitch


----------



## elspock84

LINCOLNSAL said:


> U mad bro??O yeah elspook good seller/shipper but bottom line he a bitch


 Quien me quele :boink:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

elspock84 said:


> Quien me quele :boink:


 Mi pepino


----------



## DjChey

^^^^ bahahahahaha but yeah Spock real deal no BS


----------



## elspock84

Los dos putos me la pelan! :fool2:


----------



## ridinlow63

Purchased parts off schwinn1966. Great parts, Great prices, and Quick shipping, Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

prieto : always GREAT to deal with! 

aztecsoulz : another Great guy to deal with!

Bone Collector : Thanks again!:thumbsup: Good Stuff!


----------



## schwinn1966

Justeez : need i say more :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

coneweezy : Great Seller! Thanks!


----------



## schwinn1966

CE707 Good Guy! 

aztecsoulz : Sent the new package. Hopefully fedex don't lose it. Thanks for understanding. LOL 

78mc : Great to deal with!


----------



## aztecsoulz

schwinn1966 said:


> CE707 Good Guy! aztecsoulz : Sent the new package. Hopefully fedex don't lose it. Thanks for understanding. LOL 78mc : Great to deal with!


Yeah that's cool, thanks,yeah I hope they dont lose it again


----------



## aztecsoulz

Lincolnsal:great seller, thanks for the t-shirt hahahahahha


----------



## aztecsoulz

78mc. Great seller


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

aztecsoulz said:


> Lincolnsal:great seller, thanks for the t-shirt hahahahahha


 Aztecsouls good guy to deal with. Paid fast.


----------



## elspock84

aztecsoulz said:


> Lincolnsal:great seller, thanks for the t-shirt hahahahahha


 I got 4 shirts from his ass lol!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

elspock84 said:


> I got 4 shirts from his ass lol!


 Ummm what else did u get fooker?? Lmao!


----------



## elspock84

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Ummm what else did u get fooker?? Lmao!


 Oh and some old ass expired condoms size SMALL


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

elspock84 said:


> Oh and some old ass expired condoms size SMALL


 Homie didn't you say that was your size??


----------



## charlieshowtime

i kno this aint the rite section for this but does anybody know how can i erase one of my own threads


----------



## aztecsoulz

elspock84 said:


> I got 4 shirts from his ass lol!


 Hahaha that was extra


----------



## 78mc

Schwinn 1966-Good person to do biz with..


----------



## D Twist

charlieshowtime said:


> i kno this aint the rite section for this but does anybody know how can i erase one of my own threads


*let me know which one and I'll take care of it *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ELSPOOK IS A BISHH BUT A GOOD SELLER SLOW ASS USPS :happysad:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

*LINCOLNSAL*.Thanks for the Little Tiger Wheels.Good Price,Fast Shipping.Highly Recommend.GOOD to do Business with....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Richiecool69elka great guy to deal with :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

LINCOLNSAL said:


> ELSPOOK IS A BISHH BUT A GOOD SELLER SLOW ASS USPS :happysad:


 Lincoln sal finally got paypal so he's a fast payer now. No more "I'll send u a money order tomorrow" :twak:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

elspock84 said:


> Lincoln sal finally got paypal so he's a fast payer now. No more "I'll send u a money order tomorrow" :twak:


 Haha Elspock popped my paypal cherry......wait no ****


----------



## elspock84

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Haha Elspock popped my paypal cherry......wait no ****


:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ANTHONY SCHWINN1966 GREAT SELLER SUPER FAST SHIPPER THANKS FOR THE SEAT BRO


----------



## schwinn1966

LINCOLNSAL said:


> ANTHONY SCHWINN1966 GREAT SELLER SUPER FAST SHIPPER THANKS FOR THE SEAT BRO


Always a pleasure to deal with ya!


----------



## ATX

Malverde619 cant ship for shit! i paid up last saturday for a twisted gooseneck supposedly he sent it out monday its friday i havent got shit. this is some shitty azz shipping! and i gotta show im goin to tomorrow pero im not gonn bring my bike cuz of his late shipping. if anyone sends anything out n that person pays for shipping make sure its priority cuz it gets der faster. i always ship priority to all my clients who buy parts from me n dey know it demselves


----------



## Malverde619

ATX said:


> Malverde619 cant ship for shit! i paid up last saturday for a twisted gooseneck supposedly he sent it out monday its friday i havent got shit. this is some shitty azz shipping! and i gotta show im goin to tomorrow pero im not gonn bring my bike cuz of his late shipping. if anyone sends anything out n that person pays for shipping make sure its priority cuz it gets der faster. i always ship priority to all my clients who buy parts from me n dey know it demselves


How am I supposed to know you had a show I can't read your fuking mind. I gave you the lowest shipping so you wouldn't have to pay so much . I charged you five dollars and it was a couple bucks more then that I put in Get the fuck over it stop crying and saying that this made you stronger. I don't know how a late bike part could make you stronger as a person.but whatever you say or keep saying.


----------



## ATX

Malverde619 said:


> How am I supposed to know you had a show I can't read your fuking mind. I gave you the lowest shipping so you wouldn't have to pay so much . I charged you five dollars and it was a couple bucks more then that I put in Get the fuck over it stop crying and saying that this made you stronger. I don't know how a late bike part could make you stronger as a person.but whatever you say or keep saying.


 LOL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YA STILL TALKIN SMACK CUZ IM TELLIN THE TRUTH? HERES HOW IT REALLY WENT DOWN N IM NOT FOOLING ANYONE ON LIL OR GOD- I PAID UP FOR DA GOOSENECK 2 SATURDAYS AGO THRU PAYPAL RIGHT? YOU SAID YOU WERE GONN LET ME KNO WEN DA MONEY SHOWS UP CUZ OBVIOUSLY YOU DONT TRUST ME OR AN EMAIL THAT SAYS I SENT YOU 40 DOLLARS THEN ON MONDAY.....YOU TEXT ME SAYIN YOU "ALREADY" SHIPPED THE GOOSENECK WITHOUT EVEN TELLIN ME YOU GOT THE MONEY

SO HOW COULD I TELL YOU TO SHIP IT PRIORITY WEN YOU ALREADY SHIPPED THE GOOSENECK? YOU MISCOMMUNICATED WITH ME WRONG, NOT ME OVER YOU. AND AFTER THAT I ASKED HOW LONG WILL IT GET HERE? YOU SAID "2-3 DAYS" YOU LIED IT DIDNT IT TOOK A WHOLE WEEK FOR IT TO SHOW UP. GET IT STRAIGHT N STOP CRYIN LIKE A BABY TRYIN TO MAKE ME LOOK BAD. I GOT IT IN DA MAIL TODAY PERO DA FACT IS....YOU CANT SHIP FOR SHIT! ITS SHITTY IT DIDNT EVEN COME SATURDAY N I DONT LIE WEN I SAY THAT I SHIP PRIORITY TO ALL MY CUSTOMERS THAT BOT 4M ME IN THE PAST EXCEPT PINKREGAL86 CUZ I HAD GOTTEN HASSELED BY THE FEMALE CLERK WHO DIDNT HAVE THE LITTLE PRIORITY BOXES ORGANIZED N HE KNOWS IT HIMSELF AND I TOLD HIM IT AINT GONN GET DER PRIORITY. N YEAH AT LEAST I GOT IT PERO YOU AINT REAL TELLIN ME "NICE" FOR YOU TO RUIN MY WEEKEND NOT SHOWIN MY CHAMILLION BIKE PERO I AINT TRIPPIN YOU DIDNT BRING ME DOWN DR PEPPER SHOWED UP N PLACED 3RD INSTEAD OF ME NOT SHOWING UP WITH ANYTHING. DATS WHY I GOT 2BIKES...IF ONE LETS ME DOWN AT LEAST I GOT ANOTHER N I DIDNT PLAN ON BRINGING DP TO WACO PERO I CAME THRU N DONE DID IT. END OF STORY SO DA LEGACY CONTINUES.....


----------



## schwinn1966

Thanks Anthony good looking on the sale...... GREAT SELLER..... 


raiderhater719: Great dealing with you guys! Have fun with your new stuff


----------



## schwinn1966

orangecrush719 
good to deal with!


----------



## schwinn1966

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS
Good Buyer! Paid Quick!
Ur stuff is on its way


----------



## elspock84

*ONEOFKIND GREAT SELLER THANKS FOR DA FRAME HOMIE!! *


----------



## oneofakind

Elspock great buyer will do business with homie any time fast pay.. !


----------



## Kiloz

OURSTYLE C.C. is a man of his word, parts are in the mail homie.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

LINCOLNSAL said:


> ELSPOOK IS A BISHH BUT A GOOD SELLER SLOW ASS USPS :happysad:


X2 ELSPOCK GREAT SELLER AND A CABRON CLOWN.:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

HOTSHOT956 said:


> X2 ELSPOCK GREAT SELLER AND A CABRON CLOWN.:biggrin:


hotshot talks to much shit but great buyer!!! will be doing more work for da homie!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956

elspock84 said:


> hotshot talks to much shit but great buyer!!! will be doing more work for da homie!!


:roflmao: ILL BE HITTING U UP FOR MORE WORK SOON LOKO:thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Cone weezy great seller will do business again in the future.....thanks for the "HOOKUP"


----------



## cone_weezy

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Cone weezy great seller will do business again in the future.....thanks for the "HOOKUP"


sal my pal! lincolnsal a trustworthy buyer. will do business with him anytime


----------



## HOTSHOT956

SCHWINN1966 GREAT SALER.ALWAYS LOOKING FORWARD DOING BUSINESS WITH HIM.THANKS ANTHONY FOR HOLDING MY PARTS ONTILL I CAME UP WITH THE CASH:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

HOTSHOT956 said:


> SCHWINN1966 GREAT SALER.ALWAYS LOOKING FORWARD DOING BUSINESS WITH HIM.THANKS ANTHONY FOR HOLDING MY PARTS ONTILL I CAME UP WITH THE CASH:thumbsup:


HOTSHOT956 

Great to deal with! 

JAMES843 : Great To deal with! 

Parts on there way!


----------



## elspock84

Da homies gwhite and da layinlow81 real quick buyers! Yaw stuff is on da way!


----------



## elspock84

Bigdaddy75 great guy to deal wit. Glad ur daughter liked da frame!


----------



## schwinn1966

elspock84 : Good to deal with!


----------



## elspock84

schwinn1966 said:


> elspock84 : Good to deal with!


Can't wait to get my signs bro :h5:


----------



## brownie_602

ATX

great buyer paid quickly

would recomend


----------



## 55800

aztecsoulz good buyer

ripsta85 great doing buisness wit cha 

78mc good guy to deal with


----------



## elspock84

Orangecrush good homie to deal wit hope da chainguard works for u n


----------



## David831

We need an android app


----------



## 55800

elspock84 said:


> Orangecrush good homie to deal wit hope da chainguard works for u n


like wise spock great guy to deal with ships fast always a pleasure to do buisness


----------



## elspock84

schwinn1966 said:


> elspock84 : Good to deal with!


thanks again anthony for da super fast shipping!!!


----------



## ATX

brownie_602 good seller

thanks for sissybar n ext crown


----------



## haro amado

Raiderhater719 is a great buyer. I'll do buisness with him again!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Anthony Schwinn1966 great seller with super fast shipping. Its always a plasure doing business with him :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

el peyotero: Great to deal with!

LINCOLNSAL: Great to deal with (as always)


----------



## ATX

lincolnsal - quick buyer

thanks for biz


----------



## schwinn1966

lesstime : Good Buyer...Paid Quickly


----------



## lesstime

schwinn1966 said:


> lesstime : Good Buyer...Paid Quickly


SCHWINN1966 super fast shipper thanks bro


----------



## lesstime

elspock84 super good deal on flaked out paint jobs and a great shipper aswell


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> elspock84 super good deal on flaked out paint jobs and a great shipper aswell


:h5: thanks homie! Lesstime da most annoying, pain in my ass, and my #1 customer


----------



## el peyotero

Schwinn1996 and elspock84 both great to deal with.. good sellers and shippers!:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> Schwinn1996 and elspock84 both great to deal with.. good sellers and shippers!:thumbsup:


thanks homie cant wait to see the bike built! peyotero great buyer!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ATX said:


> lincolnsal - quick buyer
> 
> thanks for biz


ATX GREAT SELLER SUPER FAST SHIPPER :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

ONEOFAKIND. Great guy to deal with, would recomend to anyone lookin for that perfect shot of there bike. Got my poster today, super fast shipping. 

Thanks g


----------



## CE 707

schwinn 1966 great seller thank you bro


----------



## brownie_602

madrigalkustoms 

great buyer fast payment


----------



## oneofakind

Anthony Schwinn1966 what more can I say great business man will deal with any time...!


----------



## elspock84

oneofakind my *****!! got my frames today :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ONEOFAKIND GREAT DOING BUSINESS WITH U GOT MY FENDERS TODAY :THUMBSUP:


----------



## elspock84

Lincoln sal great buyer! Quick wit da payments now that da dumbass has paypal


----------



## schwinn1966

Great Dealing with: 

CE 707
ripsta85
orangecrush719
DjChey
madrigalkustoms 

:thumbsup:


----------



## brkSS

ONE OF KIND, got the goods, thank you brother :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz

*ripsta85* 







good seller, good shipping.


----------



## schwinn1966

oneofakind said:


> Anthony Schwinn1966 what more can I say great business man will deal with any time...!


oneofkind

Great to deal with!


----------



## schwinn1966

D-ice69 : Great to Deal With! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719

haro amado said:


> Raiderhater719 is a great buyer. I'll do buisness with him again!


Amado great seller even went the extra mile.....


----------



## isue1

elspock84 great seller! will be hittin u up again soon


----------



## elspock84

isue1 said:


> elspock84 great seller! will be hittin u up again soon


glad u got ur stuff!! isue1 great buyer!!


----------



## haro amado

Schwinn1966 great seller will do business again


----------



## isue1

78 monte 4 life...good dude fast shipper will do bizz with anytime:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

Hustlerz DreamZ: great buyer, cool ass cat to do biz with

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/67395-hustlerz-dreamz.html


----------



## elspock84

LINCOLNSAL great buyer!!! thank god for paypal! :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

SCHWINN1966 GREAT SELLER LIKE ALWAYS!!! THANKS FOR DA FAST SHIPPING!!


----------



## haro amado

Schwinn 1966 great seller like always got the stuff today tanks


----------



## schwinn1966

elspock84 said:


> SCHWINN1966 GREAT SELLER LIKE ALWAYS!!! THANKS FOR DA FAST SHIPPING!!





haro amado said:


> Schwinn 1966 great seller like always got the stuff today tanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

isue1 said:


> 78 monte 4 life...good dude fast shipper will do bizz with anytime:thumbsup:


Same to u bro....hope the part worked out for u


----------



## 817.TX.

ATX payed like he said he was!! Would do bidness again!! :nicoderm:


----------



## D-ice69

schwinn1966 said:


> D-ice69 : Great to Deal With!
> :thumbsup:


schwinn1966 great to do biz whit would do it again anytime !!!!! :thumbsup:
p.s thx for the help homie !!!


----------



## el peyotero

ElSpock84 great seller as always, fast shipping


----------



## elspock84

el peyotero said:


> ElSpock84 great seller as always, fast shipping


PEYOTERO GREAT GUY TO DEAL WIT!


----------



## ATX

817.TX. thanks for my dtwist part
fast shipping would do business again


----------



## ATX

thomas67442

fast payment 
thanks for biz


----------



## schwinn1966

*78 Monte 4 Life
Great To Deal With! Your Stuff is On Its Way! *


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

schwinn1966 said:


> *78 Monte 4 Life
> Great To Deal With! Your Stuff is On Its Way! *


Thank u sir.....ill be hitting u up for more parts soon....got 3 other projects I'm working on.....u are truly the most trusted seller.....


----------



## thomas67442

ATX great seller thanks man i don,t care what they say you helped a jr lowrider get his bike back on the road


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Thank u to the most trusted seller(Schwinn1966) got my trike kit today.....oh yeah......getting closer to completing the puzzle.....my trike


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Elspock is a ****** but he's a great seller :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Elspock is a ****** but he's a great seller :thumbsup:


ay tu!! lincoln sal is a stupid ignorant ******* but is a GREAT buyer! :biggrin:


----------



## Est.1979

*78 Monte 4 Life* got my stuff 2 day great guy to work with​:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

Oneofakind again great guy to deal wit!


----------



## lesstime

Justeez your the man thank you, off to the cuttin we go  another very happy customer i am


----------



## lesstime

ClassicPlayer veryfast payer thanks again enjoy


----------



## lesstime

furby714 also a fast payer thanks again enjoy


----------



## 55800

LESSTIME FAST BUYER


----------



## lesstime

orangecrush719 said:


> LESSTIME FAST BUYER


fast shipper thanks monday the fender will get here got the wheels today thanks GT up


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Less time is a great guy to deal with, bike came in this afternoon as promised. Her birthday party is Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime

ClassicPlayer said:


> Less time is a great guy to deal with, bike came in this afternoon as promised. Her birthday party is Saturday. :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## haro amado

childhood dreams salinas good buyer


----------



## socios b.c. prez

haro amado said:


> childhood dreams salinas good buyer


X2


----------



## juangotti

Lesstime or Spock. Which one of yall mofos do I owe money to? :biggrin: I got you. hit me up. :happysad:


----------



## ATX

Lincolnsal- great buyer easy to deal with thanks for your business


----------



## 55800

ATX:thumbsdown:


----------



## lesstime

*orangecrush719* 


thanks bro got the fenders fast shipping once again


----------



## 55800

lesstime said:


> *orangecrush719*
> 
> 
> thanks bro got the fenders fast shipping once again


glad they made it brother LESSTIME GREAT GUY TO DEAL WITH


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

ATX GREAT seller and fast SHIPPER thanks for thespring bro... Its not the first time I do business with him


----------



## cone_weezy

lincolnsal- he slow and still a puta but he a great friend always can count on the homie thanks for the parts and help , sal see u in mesa next month


----------



## MARINATE

Cone weezy good looking out gee!


----------



## JAMES843

orangecrush719 Good guy to deal with thanks for the frame


----------



## elspock84

LINCOLNSAL said:


> ATX GREAT seller and fast SHIPPER thanks for thespring bro... Its not the first time I do business with him


OMGSHCA


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

cone_weezy said:


> lincolnsal- he slow and still a puta but he a great friend always can count on the homie thanks for the parts and help , sal see u in mesa next month


u both suck:thumbsdown:


----------



## elspock84

PedaLScraperZ said:


> u both suck:thumbsdown:


:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## cone_weezy

PedaLScraperZ said:


> u both suck:thumbsdown:



u swallow and have no gag reflex no one better than frankie dankie ....that what he said..


----------



## elspock84

cone_weezy said:


> u swallow and have no gag reflex no one better than frankie dankie ....that what he said..


:wow: :drama:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

PedaLScraperZ said:


> u both suck:thumbsdown:


Blue Crush sucks, if it ever gets done!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

elspock84 said:


> OMGSHCA


U mad bro??


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

cone_weezy said:


> u swallow and have no gag reflex no one better than frankie dankie ....that what he said..


LMAO


----------



## 55800

james843 great guy to deal with fast shipping


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

oneofakind......great seller.....thanks for the parts.....


----------



## oneofakind

78 Monte 4 life great to do business with fast payment will do business any time..!


----------



## schwinn1966

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS  
Very easy to deal with! :thumbsup: And a GREAT payer! 

TooThrowed_214 
Good kid to deal with. Paid as agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

elspock84 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

schwinn1966 said:


> elspock84 :thumbsup:


*SCHWINN1966 :h5: *


----------



## schwinn1966

kajumbo 

Good to deal with! Your parts are on there way!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*Elspock84 AAA+++*


----------



## elspock84

PASSIONATE63 said:


> *Elspock84 AAA+++*


*passionate63 great buyer!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Farqup

Bigjxloc great seller an fast postage.. AAA+++


----------



## Bigjxloc

Farqup great buyer. Easy transaction no bullshit.


----------



## kajumbo

schwinn1966 said:


> kajumbo
> 
> Good to deal with! Your parts are on there way!


 ♔♚♔♚♔♚♔♚♔
thanks bro YOUR the KING of SCHWINNS


----------



## schwinn1966

RICHIE'S 59 
Great to deal with! Your parts are on their way!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ATX

sanjosecustomz

Your business is appreciated


----------



## haro amado

Childhood dreams salinas he pays fast will do buisness again


----------



## sanjosecustomz

ATX great seller great guy to work with if he has something else i like i wouldnt hesitate to do business again thanks ATX


----------



## elspock84

*Kajumbo great guy to do bidness wit!*


----------



## elspock84

Blue94caddy great buyer!!!!! Pays quick!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

*elspock84* 

Good seller. Thanks for the seat homie.


----------



## elspock84

socios b.c. prez said:


> *elspock84*
> 
> Good seller. Thanks for the seat homie.


Thanks for da bidness!


----------



## Blue94cady

Elspock84 A++++ u all now


----------



## haro amado

Socios b.c. prez. Will do biz whit him again. Thanks for the chaingurd


----------



## kajumbo

Elspock great seller painter A++++++


----------



## elspock84

kajumbo said:


> Elspock great seller painter A++++++


:h5:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

haro amado said:


> Socios b.c. prez. Will do biz whit him again. Thanks for the chaingurd


Thanks. Same here.


----------



## schwinn1966

madrigalkustoms

always GREAT to deal with! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

schwinn1966 said:


> madrigalkustoms
> 
> always GREAT to deal with!
> :thumbsup:


Anthony ( schwinn 1966 ) one of the best people to deal with, very helpfull. Thanks Anthony for all your help.


----------



## lesstime

RUBIO1987 ,GOOD TRADER THANKS BRO


----------



## lesstime

ELSPOCK THANKS FUCKER GOT MY FRAME  NEXT TWO ON THE WAY IN A FEW WEEKS


----------



## lesstime

ORANGECRUCH THANKS BRO GOT MY PARTS CANT WAIT TO MESS WITH THEM


----------



## elspock84

lesstime said:


> ELSPOCK THANKS FUCKER GOT MY FRAME  NEXT TWO ON THE WAY IN A FEW WEEKS


:ugh::sprint:


----------



## ATX

Sn33z33

thanks for pedals 
fast shipping parts showed up in 2days


----------



## Clown Confusion

*orangecrush719*

good seller


----------



## 55800

Clown Confusion said:


> *orangecrush719*
> 
> good seller


Clown Confusion GOOD BUYER !


----------



## sn33z33

ATX - great buyer


----------



## schwinn1966

DALLAS-G
Good Buyer! :thumbsup:


----------



## DjChey

BLUE94CADY fast on payment thanx for your business


----------



## DjChey

HARO AMANDO hope u get ur parts ASAP like your payment thanx for the business good Guy to deal with


----------



## haro amado

DjChey said:


> HARO AMANDO hope u get ur parts ASAP like your payment thanx for the business good Guy to deal with


Same here thanks


----------



## Blue94cady

DjChey said:


> BLUE94CADY fast on payment thanx for your business


U to bro A+++ saler


----------



## DALLAS-G

schwinn1966 very good seller, very very fast shipping!!! Thanks again!


----------



## schwinn1966

Richiecool69elka :thumbsup:

Great Buyer! Your tires are on there way!


----------



## oneofakind

Mr. Casper great buyer will do business with him anytime....


----------



## oneofakind

Est.1979 great buyer as usuall will do business anytime...


----------



## elspock84

EL PEYOTERO great guy to deal wit fast wit da money :thumbsup:

MADRIGALKUSTOMS great guy to deal wit!! wont hook it up wit da avacados but oh well. :boink:


----------



## Farqup

Joemoney great to deal with an fast to post... Thanks


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

Wiick3d951 very Reliable glad to do buisness...


----------



## 55800

schwinn1966 thanks again for all my parts great seller


----------



## 55800

elspok great buyer


----------



## schwinn1966

orangecrush719 :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

orangecrush719 said:


> elspok great buyer


orangecrush719 great seller!!! thanks again homie.


----------



## schwinn1966

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS :thumbsup: 
parts shipped... THANKS!


----------



## schwinn1966

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS :thumbsup: 
parts shipped... THANKS!


----------



## DjChey

El SPOCK always good to do transas con este guey XD good buyer like always


----------



## elspock84

DjChey said:


> El SPOCK always good to do transas con este guey XD good buyer like always


Djchey great seller! Thanks again carnal!


----------



## DjChey

yet again El Spock strikes back fast payment bike is on its way good doing business with u shakira XD lmao


----------



## elspock84

DjChey said:


> yet again El Spock strikes back fast payment bike is on its way good doing business with u shakira XD lmao


Wahahahaahahaha! Thanks again :h5:


----------



## DjChey

Lesstime always on time with payment always good to do business with this GoodTimer


----------



## lesstime

DRCHEY thanks for the fast shipping and the lil tiger spock bought for me


----------



## ATX

Farqup
thanks for buying my engraved lowrider head
my first transaction overseas all the way to Australia- awredy!


----------



## Farqup

ATX
Thanks for a easy sale


----------



## DjChey

EL PEYOTERO fast on payment n homie of his word bike on the way n thanks toEl Shamo aka Spock aka shakira :highfive:


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind good seller


----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


> oneofakind good seller


Clown Confusion always good to deal with...


----------



## 55800

elspock again pays quick good guy to deal wit


----------



## elspock84

DjChey said:


> EL PEYOTERO fast on payment n homie of his word bike on the way n thanks toEl Shamo aka Spock aka shakira :highfive:


Thanks i guess asshole!


----------



## elspock84

orangecrush719 said:


> elspock again pays quick good guy to deal wit


Thanks for da fast shipping homie!


----------



## elspock84

Lilgoodtimes great seller! Thanks for da seat bro


----------



## elspock84

Blue94caddy great buyer! Thanks pinche shaggy


----------



## schwinn1966

Ripsta85 :thumbsup:

Orangecrush719 :thumbsup:

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS :thumbsup:

[email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## Est.1979

*elspock84 *:thumbsup:​:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

Est.1979 said:


> *elspock84 *:thumbsup:​:thumbsup:


Thanks for the buisness homie . Da homie erick don't fuck around!


----------



## elspock84

Madrigal kustoms great guy to deal wit!


----------



## schwinn1966

mr. casper
super fast payment! Parts on there way!


----------



## ATX

PINK86REGAL

great seller
thanks for the ala sissybar


----------



## PINK86REGAL

ATX... delt with him twice. once i bought off him, now he bought off me. both transactions went great!!


----------



## ATX

Wiick3d951

great seller fast shipping makes problem right thanks for parts


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Dam now im thinkin I was about to send $45 to wick3d951i even got the money order made...but if people say that ^ idk


----------



## Wiick3d951

ATX said:


> Wiick3d951
> 
> decietful seller
> not trustworthy
> Paid $85 for parts never got em in the mail
> it's already been 2weeks and my stuff never showed up
> no tracking number doesn't reply to messages
> wouldn't recommend to anyone


Give me a rite address instead of a BS address and u mite have gotten them. The forks were mailed back to me. Pm


----------



## ATX

Wiick3d951 said:


> Give me a rite address instead of a BS address and u mite have gotten them. The forks were mailed back to me. Pm


 PM SENT I didn't give you a BS address I would like to kno wat you are going to do to make this problem right? and if you send my stuff will you make sure I getta tracking number?


----------



## ATX

LIL GOODTIMES CC

cool seller fast shipping parts showed up in 2days:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ATX said:


> LIL GOODTIMES CC
> 
> cool seller fast shipping parts showed up in 2days:thumbsup:


Atx good buyer send the money quick


----------



## ATX

finally got my parts today thanks for sending em
the problem with my parts wasn't me or Wiicked951
USPS looked at the wrong house and sent em back

This time they were sent thru UPS got em in 3days
ppl can buy from Wiicked 951 the feedback will be changed


----------



## Wiick3d951

ATX great buyer fast money sender and good purchaser.


----------



## schwinn1966

el peyotero :thumbsup:

Your parts are on there way!


----------



## el peyotero

schwinn1966 said:


> el peyotero :thumbsup:
> 
> Your parts are on there way!


thx homie!
Schwinn1966 good seller as always:thumbsup:


----------



## sgtsiko1

FANTASY TOYS THANX HOMIE JUST RECEIVED THEM CUPS, THEIR BETTER THAN I IMAGINE


----------



## Wiick3d951

PURE LOWRIDIN

YOUR PARTS ARE ON THE WAY.


----------



## Socal#13

Krazy kuttings 
Fast shipers order yestoday got my parts today


----------



## schwinn1966

sgtsiko1
Good Buyer Paid Quickly! :thumbsup:


----------



## sgtsiko1

SCHWIMN1966

Nice sprocket homie, we'll do buisness again


----------



## Pure Lowridin

Wiick3d951 said:


> PURE LOWRIDIN
> 
> YOUR PARTS ARE ON THE WAY.


Wiick3d951
Fast shipper, got my parts in 3 days! :thumbsup:


----------



## Socal#13

Layin_low 81

Parts on ther way nd sorry for the hold up


----------



## sgtsiko1

NEW GUY FRM PHX AZ

just receive my fork ring u made me, badass


----------



## ATX

Mystify

a real homie since day one
He sold me a crank now I sell him one


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

ATX , THANX FOR COMING DOWN TO DROP OFF ,WIFE LIKES IT FOR HER BIKE. TILL THE NEXT ,THANX


----------



## ATX

ClassicPlayer

A man of his word easy payment didn't waste no time
Thanks for buyin my gold plated parts

Preciate the support San Anto


----------



## ClassicPlayer

ATX

Brought the parts to me and saved on shipping charges. Thanks, man. Let me know if you get more gold parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Latins Finest 714 !




Sayed Trike Kit Was In Mint Condition !



Was All Bent Up, && Dont Even Spin When I Pedal !

Bad Seller Will Not Bussiness Again !:thumbsdown:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Schwinn1966 



Good Guy Too Deal With 



Cut Out My Custom Cut Parts :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

RO~Chucky 
Good Seller! Got my part quickly!


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind good seller


----------



## oneofakind

Clown Confusion said:


> oneofakind good seller


Clown confusion all good to deal with quick payment...


----------



## ATX

Layin'_Low_'81

quick payment thanks for buyin my sissybar


----------



## schwinn1966

JAMES843 
Good to Deal With! :thumbsup:

ripsta85 
Good to Deal With :thumbsup:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

ATX 

Great seller, fast shipper. Didn't waste any time, parts look great.


----------



## ATX

Layin'_Low_'81

fast payment honest buyer thanks for buyin my gooseneck your part is on the way


----------



## Clown Confusion

Richiecool69elka good seller


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

ATX, thanks for the parts. Very satisfied with the quality of the parts that I buy from you. Will continue to do bussiness in the future... :thumbsup:


----------



## ATX

Layin'_Low_'81

fast payment as always very great to deal with braces are on da way first thing tomorrow morning before 9am


----------



## Richiecool69elka

*"CLOWN CONFUSION".* Im Sure You All Already Know.Good Buyer.Paid Real Fast.Would Do Business With Again.Thanks.


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Once again, ATX, very good to do bussiness with, fast shipper and great quality parts. Thanks for the fender braces homie...


----------



## ATX

Layin'_Low_'81

great buyer super fast payment pedals are on da way


----------



## ATX

Layin'_Low_'81

one loyal customer also bought my spinners too


----------



## oneofakind

R084CAPRICE FAST PAYMENT GREAT COMUNICATION WILL DO BUSINESS ANY TIME..


----------



## schwinn1966

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/93965-lil-rob92.htmllil-rob92

Good Buyer!


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Hotstuff5964- great seller. Badass work. Got my seat in 1 day. Will do business again :thumbsup:

Joe(caprice)68- very good to deal with. Worked with me to get my items shipped in 2 days from CA to TX. Will recommend to anyone. Wheels look awesome :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ATX said:


> *Layin'_Low_'81
> *
> one loyal customer also bought my spinners too


x2 great guy to deal with.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> Hotstuff5964- great seller. Badass work. Got my seat in 1 day. Will do business again :thumbsup:
> 
> Joe(caprice)68- very good to deal with. Worked with me to get my items shipped in 2 days from CA to TX.* Will recommend to anyone. *Wheels look awesome :biggrin:


Thank you


----------



## schwinn1966

RUBIO1987 :thumbsup:

R.O. CADDY :thumbsup: 

lil-rob92 :thumbsup:


----------



## DjChey

your speedo is on its way thanks for the fast payment CHEMSCHWINN great buyer


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

INKEDUP- :thumbsup:


----------



## ATX

Pure Lowridin

thanks for buyin my parts glad we cleared things up good customer n has brot alotta bizzness to me from other homies in da past 
1 less person trippin on me


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Socal13 
Man of his word, great parts great bizznas :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Oneofakind
Deposited $ got my stuff at vegas supershow.TTT GOOD DEAL


----------



## ATX

Pure Lowridin

Thanks for buyin my custom seat
daz a good seat I dropped all of PE SS spinner bikes n dat show off BITCHEEZ COMES wit it so ya kno it's good luck


----------



## Pure Lowridin

ATX said:


> Pure Lowridin
> 
> thanks for buyin my parts glad we cleared things up good customer n has brot alotta bizzness to me from other homies in da past
> 1 less person trippin on me


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Lowridin

ATX

Satisfied with the parts good seller
:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## schwinn1966

*lesstime :thumbsup:

oneofakind :thumbsup:

E.C. ROLO :thumbsup:*


----------



## ATX

Clown Confusion

Thanks for buying light brakit


----------



## Clown Confusion

atx good seller fast shipping


----------



## ATX

Kiloz

Thanks for buyin double twisted seat


----------



## R0L0

Always nice doing business with the homie Mikey (Clown Confusion).. thx for the parts brudda...


----------



## Clown Confusion

E.C. ROLO said:


> Always nice doing business with the homie Mikey (Clown Confusion).. thx for the parts brudda...


anytime bro


----------



## Kiloz

ATX had fast shipping. I am happy with what he sold me, honestly I have no beef with this guy anymore. Thanks homie.


----------



## Farqup

Furby714 

Great to deal with 

Thanks again


----------



## furby714

Farqup good to do deal with will shipp ur stuf tomorrow


----------



## schwinn1966

ripsta85 :thumbsup:

lesstime :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

Lesstime I know I owe you money. LOL I think you sold the debt to an acquisitions collector. LOL Yall let me know. It may be the homie Spock. Who ever it was hit me up.


----------



## lesstime

good sellers and shippers 
schwinn1966
orangechrush719
Great customers fast payers
rolo
clown Confusion
james843


----------



## lesstime

juangotti said:


> Lesstime I know I owe you money. LOL I think you sold the debt to an acquisitions collector. LOL Yall let me know. It may be the homie Spock. Who ever it was hit me up.


hit up spock you owe him


----------



## ATX

Pure Lowridin

Thanks for helpin me out


----------



## elspock84

schwinn1966 LIKE ALWAYS GREAT SERVICE!!!


----------



## schwinn1966

elspock84 said:


> schwinn1966 LIKE ALWAYS GREAT SERVICE!!!


elspock84 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Lowridin

ATX

Satisfied with the parts once more, good seller :thumbsup:

TTT


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

ATX Satisfied With The Steering Wheel Good Seller Fast Shipping ! :thumbsup:
Will Do Buisness Again :yes:


----------



## ATX

TooThrowed_214

thanks for wheel cover


----------



## schwinn1966

Justin-Az :thumbsup: great to deal with!

STR8 CLOWN'N :thumbsup: super fast delivery!

lesstime :thumbsup: Thanks for the referral!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

schwinn1966 said:


> Justin-Az :thumbsup: great to deal with!
> 
> STR8 CLOWN'N :thumbsup: super fast delivery!
> 
> lesstime :thumbsup: Thanks for the referral!


THANKS BRO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

* schwinn1966 FAST PAYING 

BIG_AL_310 FAST PAYING *​


----------



## schwinn1966

Texas Trike :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz

PedaLScraperZ money sent fast
:thumbsup:


----------



## ATX

Pure Lowridin

Thanks for buyin the cranka


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

kiloz good doin bizwith brah, thanks


----------



## liljoker

Onofakind. Not a good saller. I buy a ir kit from him 4 months all ready and i dont got my stuff yet


----------



## Wiick3d951

El Socio cool guy smooth transaction pleasure doing business! :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

Oneofakind good seller got my stuff in 3 day thanks bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Toothrown214 shipment went as planned n all is good :thumbsup:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Widow Maker;Fast Shipper Good Dude.
Schwinn1966;Fast Shipper 
Kiloz;Good Seller


----------



## Tin-Tin

socios b.c. prez
thanx for coming through to drop off the parts bro!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Tin-Tin said:


> socios b.c. prez
> thanx for coming through to drop off the parts bro!


No problem homie. I hope you like the parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## CALI-JOE

Wiik3d951 Great transaction,fast shipper. Received today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiick3d951

SO_CAL_JOE Fast payment great buyer

:thumbsup:

JUSTDEEZ quick payment and your parts are on ur way :thumbsup:



PASSIONATE63 Good Buyer and your handlebars are on the way


----------



## mr.widow-maker

[email protected] FAST DEPOSITE PARTS ON THE WAY


----------



## ishtar

[h=1]Wiick3d951 great guy to deal with and fast shipping... Thanks man[/h]


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Too-thrown214 nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Wiick3d951 Quick shipper, handle bar's were nicely wraped and look good on the bike.


----------



## ATX

Pure Lowridin

Thanks for buyin bottom fork


----------



## [email protected]

mr.widow-maker said:


> [email protected] FAST DEPOSITE PARTS ON THE WAY


 thanks homie this guy is quick and great seller


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Widow Maker; Lil *** He Made Sure My Parts Got Here On Valentines Day :buttkick:


Look Good Though :thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy

justin-az paid fast good guy to deal with


----------



## kajumbo

Lesstime & Jusdeez both great guys to deal with


----------



## liljoker

wiick3d951. Good guy to deal with. Great price on the parts


----------



## Justin-Az

cone_weezy said:


> justin-az paid fast good guy to deal with


Cone_Weezy good seller with fast shipping, I like the twisted spring


----------



## ATX

Justin-Az

thanks for kickstand


----------



## Justin-Az

ATX said:


> Justin-Az
> 
> thanks for kickstand


ATX Thanks for buying it and paying fast, no time wasted in talking. Post pic of it on your bike if you get a chance?


----------



## kajumbo

BEWARE of USMCJOEY he a shady ass Guy.. sold me forks.. used an old ass pic of them..then he sent em all fucked up with pieces cut off them.. then told me he refund my money but hasn't yet. I've been waiting 2 months ... He don't respond to my pm's or PayPal request..


----------



## cone_weezy

kajumbo said:


> BEWARE of USMCJOEY he a shady ass Guy.. sold me forks.. used an old ass pic of them..then he sent em all fucked up with pieces cut off them.. then told me he refund my money but hasn't yet. I've been waiting 2 months ... He don't respond to my pm's or PayPal request..


get ahold of paypal and call them explain to them what happen they refund your money and go after him


----------



## kajumbo

I tried to put in a claim n it was sent as goods n service so can't do it.. but I will call them..


----------



## liljoker

justin-az. Good seller. Good guy to deal with.


----------



## Justin-Az

liljoker said:


> justin-az. Good seller. Good guy to deal with.


Liljoker pays quickly via paypal and is good person to deal with.


----------



## furby714

Thanx fir the crank justin-az fast shipping


----------



## furby714

Lil gt goodseller fast shipping thanx for the pedals


----------



## Tin-Tin

78 Monte 4 Life

great guy to deal w/
good communicater

thanx bro:thumbsup:
​


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Furby714 Cool Dude Will Do Buissness With In The Future :thumbsup:
Justdeez As Always Satasfied 
Schwinn1966 Very Satasfied :thumbsup:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

*Justin-Az Good Seller Will Do Buissness With In The Future Apreciate The Hook Up Bro *​:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

TooThrowed_214  :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Lowridin

ATX good seller good parts 
Thanks for twisted sprocket / cranks 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Lowridin

ATX 
Great seller 
Thanks for the parts , good quality parts 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

817.TX.
Quick Payer! :thumbsup:



78 Monte 4 Life
:thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

stingray714 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX.

Schwinn1966 Will do Bidness again!! :nicoderm:

socios bc prez Payed and owes me a hot pocket!! NO ****!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

817tx - Sold me a piece of shit rusty ass frame and didn't tell me but its all good cause I can fix it.  But got me some fast shipping and good packaging. :thumbsup:


----------



## liljoker

wiick3d951 * thanks for the parts and tires is always good to deal with you 
Fast shipping and good packaging 
Ttt


----------



## 95cdevilles

Does anyone know a local low angeles spot to buy twisted fender braces,custom Rims and other custom parts for bikes? Please let me know. Thank you


----------



## schwinn1966

dusty87ls :thumbsup:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN

Oneofakind great guy came thru with my stuff will bisness with him again thanks


----------



## dark angel 2011

is your web site up and running?


----------



## ATX

David831

Super fast payment thanks for buyin custom braces


----------



## David831

Atx good saller


----------



## ATX

lil joker

fast payment thanks for buyin gold plated steerin wheel


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Lil joker :thumbsup: good seller


----------



## liljoker

Layin'_low_'81. Good buyer fast payment :thumbsup:


----------



## liljoker

Atx : very. Good guy to deal with good prices and fast shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## liljoker

*eddie 77c10. Thanks for the tires will do. Business again :thumbsup:


----------



## liljoker

Schwinn1966. Thanks for the crown. Very fast shipping:sprint::thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966

liljoker : :thumbsup: great to deal with!

78mc : :thumbsup: always a pleasure!


----------



## 78mc

Schwinn 1966- Good person to do business with...


----------



## sgtsiko1

Lilmikew86
once again with a job well done, definately do business again thanks man


----------



## ATX

sgtsiko1

quick payment thanks for buying bottom ala fork


----------



## schwinn1966

*dave_st23 :thumbsup:*


----------



## liljoker

Oneofakind :thumbsup:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Eddie77c10- good person to do business with. 

Cone_weezy :thumbsup: thanks for the gooseneck


----------



## RO-BC

socios b.c. prez said:


> I have done business with the following people. All have been good transactions.
> 
> Lil low youngster
> eric ramos
> 76'_SCHWINN
> bad news
> schwinn1966
> wimone
> 
> I cant hink of who else...


 zzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzZzzzzzzZzzzzzzzz yawn guess nothin exciting been goin on lol u


----------



## RO-BC

socios b.c. prez said:


> I have done business with the following people. All have been good transactions.
> 
> Lil low youngster
> eric ramos
> 76'_SCHWINN
> bad news
> schwinn1966
> wimone
> 
> I cant hink of who else...


 zzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzZzzzzzzZzzzzzzzz yawn guess nothin exciting been goin on lol back to sleep i go


----------



## sgtsiko1

ATX
NICE ALA FORK, DO BUSINESS AGAIN


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Schwinn1966 fast shipper always nice doing business with you


----------



## schwinn1966

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Schwinn1966 fast shipper always nice doing business with you


:thumbsup: Always A Pleasure!
Thanks!


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind good seller fast shipper


----------



## aztecsoulz

ATX fast payment, items on their way


----------



## aztecsoulz

Kiloz fast payment , parts shipped


----------



## ATX

aztecsoulz

great seller thanks for the mirrors steerin wheel n gooseneck


----------



## ATX

liljoker 

fast payment thanks for buyin steerin wheel


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

CE 707. Fantastic to deal with. Sprocket got here yesterday.  :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

PASSIONATE63 said:


> CE 707. Fantastic to deal with. Sprocket got here yesterday.  :thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81

Hotstuff5964- Very nice paint and body work. Good comunication. Was able to replicate my homies friend from a couple of bad pictures and was right on the money. Need I even mention the great upholstery he does. Very satisfied with my order. Will do business again and will keep refering to anyone who needs paint/body/upholstery. :thumbsup:


----------



## ATX

aztecsoulz

thanks for the engraved headlights


----------



## CE 707

RO-BC said:


> zzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzZzzzzzzZzzzzzzzz yawn guess nothin exciting been goin on lol back to sleep i go


Wow where you been hiding lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

CE 707 said:


> Wow where you been hiding lol


I know huh, last time i seen him was at the homies danny and hormigas de mayo show/bbq


----------



## Omobc

Does anyone know when the 2013 online bike show is?


----------



## liljoker

Atx thanks for custom s.wheel will do business again


----------



## 78mc

Less Time- Bad business man.. 2 months & no parts..


----------



## Justin-Az

Lincoln Sal, Fast shipping and nice products, will do business with again.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Justin Az :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

oneofakind good seller forgets address thou lol..... but a fast shipper


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Juangotti :thumbsup:


----------



## sgtsiko1

VIEJITOCENCOAST
Just receive my parts today, badass work..highly recommend for any engraving need done


----------



## CE 707

Oneofakind good to do biz with I got my stuff today thanks again


----------



## Tin-Tin

sgtsiko1 good seller 
Thanx for the forks bro


----------



## schwinn1966

* Justin-Az :thumbsup: Great to deal with!*


----------



## Justin-Az

Schwinn1966 good to do business with


----------



## liljoker

LIL GOODTIMES CC. thanks gor the tires good person to deal with. fast shipping, good price. will do business again


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

Est.1979 fast shipper thanks for the parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

RO-BC said:


> zzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzZzzzzzzZzzzzzzzz yawn guess nothin exciting been goin on lol back to sleep i go


----------



## Est.1979

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Est.1979 fast shipper thanks for the parts. :thumbsup:


Lincolnsal cool guy to deal wit


----------



## sgtsiko1

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> i've sold stuff to a few people on here and only haven't been paid once . I've also bought stuff and everything went smoothly, i still owe REC some money but thats being taken care of
> 
> PEOPLE I'VE DEALT WITH:
> REC
> BONE COLLECTOR
> D-TWIST
> CUTTY
> WIM w
> RRWAYNE
> DSWEET BIKE
> RAUL


who didnt pay you?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT LIL GOODTIMES CC . :h5:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

REC good guy to deal with fast shipping got my parts in 3 days


----------



## sgtsiko1

CRUISING OLDIES

thanks for the forks, their badass, will do buisness again


----------



## schwinn1966

ENDANGERED SPECIES : Good to deal with! :thumbsup:


----------



## cruising oldies

gracias kompa luego le mando mas pic de otras parts ke ando asiendo


----------



## INKEDUP

REC great guy to deal with! A guy to trust! Will do more business with u! Thanks bro


----------



## My95Fleety

JUSTIN-AZ good person to deal with!!!! Thanks again.


----------



## Omobc

finally put my bike together, what you guys think? &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## ATX

regalicious

Thanks for buyin hydros


----------



## ElGuerito

Spokes n Locs bike club, Waterloo, Iowa  startin to become known, BLUE DREAMS, painted by myself, VP of the Club 












just put new fenders on last week, need to take more better pics of it now ha


----------



## 817.TX.

Schwinn1966 Great seller!! Will continue to do business!! :nicoderm:


----------



## schwinn1966

817.TX. said:


> Schwinn1966 Great seller!! Will continue to do business!! :nicoderm:


 ALWAYS A PLEASURE! GREAT TO DEAL WITH


----------



## ATX

vishnu
great seller thanks for tribal fenders even tho he has only 2posts you can still trust him


----------



## ATX

slimer

thanks for buyin the ala sissybar


----------



## regalicious

ATX said:


> regalicious
> 
> Thanks for buyin hydros


ATX good person to deal with and fast shipper:thumbsup:


----------



## cone_weezy

viejitocencoast he a good seller, fast shipping and great communication skills


----------



## Clown Confusion

Est.1979 good trade homie


----------



## Est.1979

Clown Confusion said:


> Est.1979 good trade homie


Thanks again bro...Clown Confusion great guy work with


----------



## ATX

Pure Lowriding 

thanks for buying my 16inch wheel appreciated buyer awesome to deal with


----------



## ATX

liljoker

Thanks for buyin the engraved sprocket


----------



## EVIL91

ATX said:


> liljoker
> 
> Thanks for buyin the engraved sprocket


U still got the ela crown


----------



## schwinn1966

INKEDUP : Good to Deal With! :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91

schwinn1966 said:


> INKEDUP : Good to Deal With! :thumbsup:


Yes he is


----------



## liljoker

ATX said:


> liljoker
> 
> Thanks for buyin the engraved sprocket


ATX fast shipping will do business again


----------



## INKEDUP

schwinn1966 said:


> INKEDUP : Good to Deal With! :thumbsup:


Thanks bro can't wait to get my stuff!


----------



## INKEDUP

EVIL91 said:


> Yes he is


Ur stuff is almost done bro


----------



## EVIL91

INKEDUP said:


> Ur stuff is almost done bro


Thanks big time and more to come pics


----------



## ATX

PAYAZO thanks for buyin ala crown


----------



## INKEDUP

Schwinn1966 great seller!!! Fast shipping! Thanks man


----------



## liljoker

jr602. Good person to deal with fast payment


----------



## gizmo1

INKEDUP good for business quick shipping and bad ass prices thanks for the hook up bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## liljoker

78mc will do business again good prices and fast shipping


----------



## liljoker

PINK86REGAL thanks for frame and wheels will do business again


----------



## PAYAZO

ATX thanx for crown, fast shipping great comunication!!!!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Does anyone know If it's Johnny a good person to deal with?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

-socios-b-c-prez good seller and quick shipper


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Schwinn1966 good person to buy stuff from and fast shipper. Thank you again for the nice parts


----------



## schwinn1966

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Schwinn1966 good person to buy stuff from and fast shipper. Thank you again for the nice parts


 * LIL GOODTIMES CC :thumbsup:*


----------



## ATX

toyshopcustoms 

thanks for making me a custom cont kit..can't wait to suprise everyone with it he got technical on this one


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

What's toyshopcustoms?


----------



## 96tein

FOOLISH ONE said:


> What's toyshopcustoms?


You ever seen the bike Pinnacle .? 
That's toyshopcustomes, good peoples.


----------



## ATX

LowRider_69

thanks for the Dtwist parts kickstand cups and seat clamp


----------



## schwinn1966

[h=1]BILLY_THE_KID :thumbsup:Great to Deal with![/h]


----------



## ATX

Pure Lowridin

thanks for buying my gold plated cont kit


----------



## toyshopcustoms

96tein said:


> You ever seen the bike Pinnacle .?
> That's toyshopcustomes, good peoples.


Damn.... I've been gone too long. I'm back!!!


----------



## PAYAZO

ripsta85 great to do business with fast shipping, thanx for the frame


----------



## ATX

regalicious 

thanks for buying my tribal fendersuffin:

ripsta85

thanks for the air set-up


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

LIL GOODTIMES CC great seller, fast shipper. will deal with in future. :thumbsup:


----------



## ATX

Pure Lowridin

thanks for buyin my dr pepper mirrors


----------



## DVS

thanks schwinn1966 for the fast shipment.


----------



## schwinn1966

DVS Great to deal with!




DVS said:


> thanks schwinn1966 for the fast shipment.




78mc Great to deal with!


----------



## Omobc




----------



## INKEDUP

Sociosbcprez great to deal with fast shipping


----------



## 96tein

Sal wtf is your name on here hahahaha lincolnsal good buyer prompt payment, frame sent today will be in your hands tomorrow morning.


----------



## ATX

aztecsoulz

thanks for custom braces


----------



## 817Lowrider

I still owe the homie in Wisconsin some money. From SomosUno and I will pay you bro one day I swear


----------



## ATX

ripsta85

super fast shipping thanks for Toyshop light brakit


----------



## frankthatank13

First and Last time doing business with Finest Lowrider Parts... I trusted he knew what he was talking about, but still has not sent pictures of my product. Fingers crossed...


----------



## schwinn1966

*rperez415: Good buyer! Paid Quickly! Your gooseneck is on its way! 
Welcome to Layitlow! 
*


----------



## schwinn1966

*ChemSchwinn: Good buyer! Great to deal with! *


----------



## sgtsiko1

Fantasy toys
Nice to do buisness again


----------



## ATX

frankthatank13

Thanks for buyin my triple braces and sellin me sissybar with shocks


----------



## frankthatank13

All good homie!!!! Always a pleasure dealing with folks that don't B/S....


----------



## ATX

frankthatank13 said:


> All good homie!!!! Always a pleasure dealing with folks that don't B/S....


:werd:


----------



## ATX

pedritooro

Very fast payment your item is on the way


----------



## pedritooro

ATX said:


> pedritooro
> 
> Very fast payment your item is on the way


Fast shipping, item looks good.


----------



## schwinn1966

[h=1]frankthatank13 :thumbsup:[/h]
Good to deal with! Paid Fast! Gooseneck Shipped!


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972

Schwinn1966 


My Man,Good Dude To Deal With!


----------



## ATX

JohnDoe112

thanks for buying my 16inch tire will be shipped tomorrowuffin:


----------



## JohnDoe112

ATX is a good seller. Fast shipper too!


----------



## schwinn1966

PO$QUE : Great to deal with! Your Twisted cups are on there way!


----------



## PO$QUE?

Just Received em, Thanks!!!


schwinn1966 said:


> PO$QUE : Great to deal with! Your Twisted cups are on there way!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

ATX good seller....got my grips quick....thanks homie


----------



## ATX

78 Monte 4 Life

Good communication great to deal with thanks for buying red Schwinn grips


----------



## PO$QUE?

Eazzy101 :thumbsdown: I didn't receive my sprocket and crank and shipped me the wrong wheels. Been three weeks.:dunno:


----------



## schwinn1966

Justin-Az : Great to deal with! 
Your Bat holder is on its way!


----------



## Justin-Az

schwinn1966 said:


> Justin-Az : Great to deal with!
> Your Bat holder is on its way!


 Got it today, in perfect condition. Also, thanks for the little tag


----------



## Pure Lowridin

ATX thanks for the chainguard ?, Always_ good parts


----------



## frankthatank13

Still waiting for 2 months on a lil Tiger from User: Lil Man.... Beware homies....


----------



## ATX

Pure Lowridin

Thanks for buyin chainguard


----------



## WICKED74

buddy know where I could find a five window Chevy pedal car at mint condition


----------



## ATX

[email protected]

thanks for buying lowrider head


----------



## ATX

It's Johnny

Good to deal with sissybar with shocks is on the way


----------



## It's Johnny

Good dealing with you ATX... looking forward to working with you again..


----------



## [email protected]

Atx good guy to do business with thanks


----------



## ATX

Big Mike 805

Very great to deal with always fast payment


----------



## ATX

Dino 64

Thank you for buying lowrider tire very glad you like enjoy


----------



## syked1

I sold to ATX some handlebars,
good fast easy transaction


----------



## ATX

78 Monte 4 Life

Very great to deal wit. Thanks for buying headbadges and letter S Schwinn bolts


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

ATX said:


> 78 Monte 4 Life
> 
> Very great to deal wit. Thanks for buying headbadges and letter S Schwinn bolts



Thank you bro,good doing business with you.look forward to more deals...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

PO$QUE? Good to deal with.sent payment quick.your seat will go out this week homie.I will PM you the tracking number.


----------



## PO$QUE?

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> PO$QUE? Good to deal with.sent payment quick.your seat will go out this week homie.I will PM you the tracking number.


Appreciate the hook up, 78 Monte 4 life!


----------

